# Supposed Place to Buy 2C-I & 2C-E



## RedGoblin (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone personally familiar with the chemicals? Any noteworthy differences in effect between the two?


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 19, 2008)

They are legit. I got some 2CI from the a few years ago. Not to cool to post that link though. There are very few sites left that will ship RC's to the US that haven't gotten busted and they are it.


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, they really don't want that being posted around...

someone should edit that out.


----------



## RedGoblin (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry, I edited it, though I'm not sure how I was supposed to inquire about the particular site without mentioning it's URL, as the site title is very inconspicuous. Are these chemicals worth it though? My interest was sparked in these chemicals when I heard about an ecstasy replacement, but the experience reports I've read make it sound more like LSD.


----------



## LiCuid (Feb 20, 2008)

In my opinion it's smack dab in the middle (2c-i at least, haven't tried 2c-e). its the best of both worlds. the euphoria from E and the trip from lsd. It's so nice cause there is very little mindf**k like with lsd or E alone


----------



## RedGoblin (Feb 20, 2008)

Is this shit safe to buy online with my own credit card, or a friend's? Basically, will anyone be tracing the transaction?


----------



## aattocchi (Feb 20, 2008)

What's the url??? I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be selling the stuff over the net if they didn't want everyone to know about it!!!


----------



## Capita (Feb 20, 2008)

if there is a site any one want to pm it to me ??


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 21, 2008)

I've tried 2-CB, and wouldn't mind trying it, or anything similar to it again. Please send me the link too, if you don't mind.


----------



## herbalessence (Feb 24, 2008)

i had some Ketamine cut with 2C-I, was alright, nothing to special to be honest


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, apparently Im never going to find out about this alleged site. Too bad, I have been wanting to try 2-cb again for years now...took it with E a couple of years ago (young and stupid idiot mistake), so I'd really like to experience it all by itsself. somebody PM me if you find out please and thank you.


----------



## Capita (Feb 25, 2008)

A quick goggle search popped up that in the 90's it was popular to get them online and were even available up in till about 6 years ago.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 25, 2008)

If you want a safe alternative that is exactly like 2ci then try these the site says that it does not ship to the US but they do. I tried some a few years ago and i had some 2ci and the trip was almost exactly the same. They contain BZP and TFMPP.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 26, 2008)

That website looks like it's selling some seriously BUNK SHIT. I'd rather take my chances buying some pills at a fucking rave and end up with speed instead of E than spend more money on that website, wait a few weeks, and still end up with some weak ass BUNK SHIT.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 27, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> That website looks like it's selling some seriously BUNK SHIT. I'd rather take my chances buying some pills at a fucking rave and end up with speed instead of E than spend more money on that website, wait a few weeks, and still end up with some weak ass BUNK SHIT.


No it is not bunk it is pretty good. Like i said i had some 2CI that i did one week and i tried some of the red devils and the trip was almost exactly the same. They are a drug and are illegal in the USA and Australia. They are legal in New Zealand and Europe as a harm reduction drug. This is what is in them Erowid BZP Vault and Erowid TFMPP Vault. http://www.spiritualhigh.co.uk/spiritualhigh.co.uk/downloads/Legal-party-pills-in-New-Zealand-report.pdf


----------



## Capita (Feb 27, 2008)

and you got these shipped to America?


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 27, 2008)

Incredible. Call me a conservative, but I don't understand how drugs and/or "drug substitutes" can be considered legal as part of a "harm reduction" program. Here in the U.S., harm reduction means acknowledging that there is a persistent problem, and providing educational programs in hopes that people will be disuaded from drug use. I'm curious if giving people weak ass substitutes instead of the real thing actually works. I personally would much prefer the real thing to a legalized substitute, but I'm just an American.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 27, 2008)

Capita said:


> and you got these shipped to America?


Yes. Just like seeds.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 27, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Incredible. Call me a conservative, but I don't understand how drugs and/or "drug substitutes" can be considered legal as part of a "harm reduction" program. Here in the U.S., harm reduction means acknowledging that there is a persistent problem, and providing educational programs in hopes that people will be disuaded from drug use. I'm curious if giving people weak ass substitutes instead of the real thing actually works. I personally would much prefer the real thing to a legalized substitute, but I'm just an American.


What harm reduction programs are you referring to, TV commercials, Just say no. Yeah those are really working. The Feds are really winning the War on its own people, oh i mean Drugs. Yeah that's the ticket. I haven't seen any of these programs you are referring to. The only one's i know of are lengthy prison sentences which are more harmful than the drugs themselves. That's why we keep building more prisons. Its become big business to lock people up for any type of drug. Why do you think the Feds are fighting so hard to keep marijuana illegal in our country and Canada even though 1/2 the US population has or does smoke mj. Job security that's why. Most drug arrests in the US on our highways are for marijuana and cocaine. What do you think would happen if marijuana was legalized? Crime would go down and we would have room in our prisons for real criminals and we would not need to build new prisons. Less DEA agents, cops, prison guards, probation officers, judges. New Zealand and Europe have these drugs legal because they have a really bad meth problem and a lot of kids were dying from bunk X as well. They have allowed these drugs to stay legal to try and prevent deaths. They know that a WAR on Drugs and its own people does not work and they are trying to do something different. They are thinking outside of the box and are trying to do something similar to what Holland does. The government in New Zealand knows that people are going to do these types of drugs anyways and they feel these these types of drugs are a safer alternative. That's why they call them harm reduction drugs.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 27, 2008)

whoa, there, stickyickyicky...you're preaching to the veritable chior, so don't get all defensive. I agree that U.S. "harm reduction" is a fucking joke, and very much a commercial endeavor on the part of our misguided government and legal system. The harm reduction programs that I was thinking of, which I think are really effective are those ones that are run by youth, and funded by the community and its supporting members. DanceSafe, is the one that springs to mind. Not sure of any others like this one, but they are nationwide, and I support this organization 200%.


----------



## wheresmyclothes (Apr 19, 2008)

i havent tried 2c-e, but im a big fan of 2c-i. i thinks its more mellow and euphoric than 2c-b. especially accompanied by a molly at sometime during the trip


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 3, 2008)

WARNING! There are websites that advertise these products and have been around for a long time....because they don't sell anything. They're ripoffs. With a few google searches and some digging I uncovered Both poor references to the site ripping people off and links to one that is still fresh. Seriously.


----------



## DOOBER (May 17, 2008)

I saw the American Head Charge DVD and Mr. Cock is on 2CI walking around a parking lot with a gimp on a leash. PLEASE someone hook me up with info on how to get it.


----------



## wheresmyclothes (Jun 12, 2008)

so does anyone on here know if the sites that offer 2C-I are legit? ive heard that its completely illegal. also heard you can buy it for research purposes or whatever... so can it be shipped to the states? and if someone has a site would u please pm it to me? thanks. word to your mother


----------



## Gutter (Jun 15, 2008)

wheresmyclothes said:


> word to your mother


classic


----------



## AchillesLast (Jul 3, 2008)

I hate to dig up an old thread, but I was wondering if someone could PM in the right direction to a legit website that has 2c-e in supply. Thanks!


----------



## Gutter (Jul 5, 2008)

haha i was wondering when i posted on this one, hella forgot.


----------



## nips (Jul 21, 2008)

could anyone please pm me with details on a reliable supply source...sorry ask but i've searched high and low with no joy


----------



## bongfish (Jul 27, 2008)

please pm me with details on a reliable supply source i've been researching 2CI, 2CBFLY and 2CE for ages but haven't been able to find a supplier.


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 28, 2008)

I usually just reach all the way up my ass and pull somethin out. Hope this helps!


----------



## Gmrpr7 (Jul 31, 2008)

People who come here asking for an RC source post *more than 1 time* on RU and maybe I'll tell you. LOL


----------



## BubbaSlick (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, post seventeen more times than once!


----------



## Gmrpr7 (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL Touche Bubba...Touche


----------



## tesseract (Aug 24, 2008)

Boy oh boy how valuable the knowledge of where to get this stuff is.

I unfortunately only know people that have it instead of the real place to get it.

So, if anyone wants to share via PM, I would greatly appreciate it.

It'd be nice to be able to give the stuff away at Burning Man related events.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been looking for a RC vendor that sells 2C-I but without success.
If anyone here has the knowledge of some then please pm me.

Thanx!


----------



## jradtokin (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not sure which I had, might have been 2c-i. It was a 5mg water solution in a vial and made me trip balls, I took it and went to a Mars Volta show and had a crazy time, E and Acid all the way, comedown was weird, I hadn't done acid at that time.


----------



## dannyking (Sep 9, 2008)

man id love to try some of this stuff. can i get the link too? ive read so much put stuff like this dont turn up in ireland too much.


----------



## In.The.Basement (Sep 12, 2008)

if some could also send me a PM of the site i'd really apreciate it, my friend told me about it a few months ago and i've wanted to do it since...also does anyone know how lkong it stays in your system?


----------



## tesseract (Sep 15, 2008)

e and acid... yeah kinda sounds like 2c-i

it's fantastic.

I wanna get some out to Burning Man


----------



## CoprophesiAnal (Oct 4, 2008)

Could someone send me the link to the site ya'll are talking about in a private message?


----------



## dannyking (Oct 5, 2008)

nice name COProphesianal


----------



## deneb (Oct 5, 2008)

LOL hey guys im new here, was doing some research on 2C-I and it sounds fun . Sadly i think i missed the train on this RC thing but still i'll give it a shot. I'd be grateful if someone PM'd me link to one of those not-busted-yet RC companies. Also where can i find the list of countries that have banne this?

Thanks a bunch and stay high


----------



## CoprophesiAnal (Oct 5, 2008)

dannyking said:


> nice name COProphesianal


Thank you. Now what is the website??!! Comply!


----------



## CoprophesiAnal (Oct 15, 2008)

please help me with this by sending me a link in a message or to my e-mail.


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah your right sticky bzp was legal here but they have just reversed that decesion and it has become illegal again,and it is shit stuff to,it is basically cow wormer and some young dumb shits would take as well as other stuff drink to much or not enough and go into a coma.but i dont know where you get ur info about a bad meth problem i would say no different to any where else, no bunk x over here that must have been in europe


----------



## Fuzzysack (Oct 25, 2008)

would also like to know a legit source, have a website bookmarked but havent heard much about it, please drop me a pm of a good site.
thanks


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 8, 2008)

I am new here, how can I pm or do I need a certain # of post b4 I can pm anyone?


----------



## moths2flame (Apr 29, 2009)

Can someone send me a link to this site?? ([email protected]) Im interested in all these 2c chemicals, cuz all i'v heard is good, But nobody sells em down here in Utah.


----------



## moths2flame (Apr 29, 2009)

Can someone send me a link for this site?? ([email protected]) I need to get my hands on some of this 2c-i stuff!!!


----------



## moths2flame (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey man.s end me a message of the link when you get it..


----------



## purplefish (Apr 29, 2009)

ITT: Law Enforcement.


----------



## dannyking (May 2, 2009)

you guys are relentless.


----------



## otcoblivion (May 12, 2009)

Mmmk;; So I'm pretty much a noob at using the net to get what I'm looking for. But I've recently moved away from every legit connection I know... Please someone help me figure out where to go. Yeah, that's right.. I need to be lead by the hand... Of course, like everyone else in this thread, I want to find 2C-E... but the only legit site I know of is that Orion one, and they're only selling 2C-I at the moment. So, I was really hoping that one of you could send me an email with a few sites that you guys go to... It would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks alot! x3


----------



## dannyking (May 24, 2009)

Dont buy from that orion one.


----------



## weedaholic420 (May 24, 2009)

High guys, I know I'm still new but if anyone could please send me a email/pm or whatever SWIM would love to try some RC's. Only site SWIM has found is the orion one and thank you for saying not to try them because SWIM was probably going to give em a try. LMAO at the whole SWIM thing just had to use it once


----------



## spacebear63 (May 24, 2009)

can anyone pm that url. i cant seem to make my mind up for a good place to order from


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Highlight.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

$1 A Dose.


----------



## Megadethklok (May 30, 2009)

So yeah I'm another one of those new people here who got here by google'ing legit sites to get 2C-I from. Basically to tell you my situation I already have gotten it from someone and still can, but its a huge drama story. This kid beats it down really bad and I don't trust what hes going to try and put in it to make them look fat. He refuses to tell us where he gets it or how much he exactly puts in each hit. The only reason we still are friendly to this kid is because he has this hookup and we are paying WAY more than its worth. If someone helps my out here I will GLADLY hook them up with a donation for helping and will post here (keeping private info to myself) about how it went. So glad I came here first because I was literally a click away from ordering from Orion Zone.


----------



## magicpunkmcfly (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anyone pm or email me reliable sites where i can obtain the specified item in this thread. any help is greatly appreciated and here's my email [email protected]


----------



## magicpunkmcfly (Jul 1, 2009)

is that site reliable? and what's wrong with orion?


----------



## 420ganja420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Orion is a rip off. The guy owns multiple sites made to rip people off. That ass got me twice. I got legit sources for just about every drug out there. Just message me what you're looking for and I will guide you in the right direction. 

Do your homework before rush ordering. People don't take half they time they should finding out about people.


----------



## LoPro (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guys can I get that pm....haven't seen it around in years


----------



## shepj (Jul 11, 2009)

haha i love it when people with like 2 posts try to get PM's on where to buy rc's... I mean, a cop totally wouldn't try to do that or anything.


----------



## LoPro (Jul 12, 2009)

This whole site could be created by the Feds.....don't be an ass, it makes you sound like a cop!


----------



## shepj (Jul 14, 2009)

LoPro said:


> This whole site could be created by the Feds.....don't be an ass, it makes you sound like a cop!


Very nice... get someone to PM you a source, don't ask openly.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Web_Tryp


^ Maybe you weren't around for that?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 14, 2009)

I know there are quite a few people with 1 or 2 posts asking for illegal info=D 

Better to be safe then sorry. Possibly if these people brought a lot of posts in and had some knolegable info, they wouldnt be taken for cops. But you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 420ganja420 (Jul 14, 2009)

Learn to trust people.....Besides even if they are cops, they won't be able to stop any foreign based companies. They would need to contact their government and even then, they have bigger things to worry about rather than small time suppliers. They want the top guns getting the stuff or the people willingly giving it away.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Jul 15, 2009)

man all i want are some real doses not lsa not some fake ass shit that fries your head with minimal effects wheres the real love drug? ive taken "acid" over ten times and only one of those times am i now sure that it was chemical LSD all the other stuuf was not even the same.

the unfortunate part is i was pretty young when i actually got some acid... its been so long now its hard to remember.


----------



## LoPro (Jul 18, 2009)

[URL said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Web_Tryp[/URL]
> 
> 
> ^ Maybe you weren't around for that?


Interesting read


----------



## cheddastacks (Aug 2, 2009)

RedGoblin said:


> Sorry, I edited it, though I'm not sure how I was supposed to inquire about the particular site without mentioning it's URL, as the site title is very inconspicuous. Are these chemicals worth it though? My interest was sparked in these chemicals when I heard about an ecstasy replacement, but the experience reports I've read make it sound more like LSD.


did you ever have any luck¿ im interested in ?b? but dont need unwnted attention let alone arrests. if any one knows of a secure site plz let me kno


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 3, 2009)

cheddastacks said:


> did you ever have any luck¿ im interested in ?b? but dont need unwnted attention let alone arrests. if any one knows of a secure site plz let me kno


LMAO at this. 

WHY is it that its ALWAYS the people with no posts at all that always ask for shady things =\. 

I wont give reliable sites to people ive seen around here for months..never mind someone who just posted there first. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Aug 3, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> LMAO at this.
> 
> WHY is it that its ALWAYS the people with no posts at all that always ask for shady things =\.
> 
> ...


But his reputation is positive so he must be trustworthy


----------



## shepj (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's less sketchy when they ask for a legal one.. but asking for 2C-B, that shit is not only illegal, it's hard as hell to come by! Even if I had a source for 2C-B, you wouldn't be getting it! hahaha.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Aug 3, 2009)

shepj said:


> I think it's less sketchy when they ask for a legal one.. but asking for 2C-B, that shit is not only illegal, it's hard as hell to come by! Even if I had a source for 2C-B, you wouldn't be getting it! hahaha.


Synthesize it yourself. It looks pretty easy and straight forward if you can get the precursors.

But 2C-B isn't that great anyway. 2C-I beats 2C-B in my opinion.


----------



## Melangwanja (Aug 4, 2009)

I've found a site that could possibly contain these things, but I doubt it's reality, and I happen to need a second opinion. Any help, please?


----------



## 420ganja420 (Aug 4, 2009)

bigcheech said:


> I would suggest not buying with any form of a credit card and use a western union for the transaction as that 2C-E is unscheduled in the United States. but could be prosecuted under the Federal Analogue Act. you want to remain anonymous as possiable while buying these online i have made several puraches and have had no problem doing it this way if you have a reliable vendor
> 
> Peace


Most of the time, people only accepting WU are scammers.

There is not much to fear. How many people did you hear about getting popped ordering a RC or persecuted under the FAA for a RC? I haven't heard any.

Only real problems you have to worry about are scammers and customs seizing it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 5, 2009)

True true true!!!!!!!!!! I would not go to a chemical supplier who only accepted Western Union or Money Gram... first off any business that runs this way sounds so unprofessional! If they have a paypal setup or a digital bank like Pecunix or Liberty Reserve than i might have the courage to order from them. Money Gram in most cases do NOT submit refunds.. so once they have your money- its lost no means of recovery! 

Again... people who are requesting PM'S sound like total asses. Dude come on I would think you would have more knowledge than that to be requesting info and such... and let the officials see that this site is used for sourcing... not a wise thing at all. If you guys would have joined www.drug-forums.com ... you guys would of been kicked off immediately. Think before you act and your stupidity will thank you!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 5, 2009)

porchmonkey4life said:


> whoa, there, stickyickyicky...you're preaching to the veritable chior, so don't get all defensive. I agree that U.S. "harm reduction" is a fucking joke, and very much a commercial endeavor on the part of our misguided government and legal system. The harm reduction programs that I was thinking of, which I think are really effective are those ones that are run by youth, and funded by the community and its supporting members. DanceSafe, is the one that springs to mind. Not sure of any others like this one, but they are nationwide, and I support this organization 200%.


 You have some very strong and imperative words! I agree with you on the part that war against drugs is aimed in the wrong direction. So much money is wasted on commercials that theme towards "STAY ABOVE THE INFLUENCE" or the "ANTI-DRUG"... and not sure when society will see that drugs are always a part of are culture. By criminalizing it just aids in empowering the illicit use of drugs. The only hard reduction that the federal government offers is to penalize- not educate. Yes privately funded systems like dancesafe.org is a pivotal establishment that protects people against adulterant pills. Society will also use drugs... some stuff like meth, cocaine, herion, beer being much more a threat... but by putting preventable measure on things... people will avoid emergency visit to hospitals. THE FIGHT AGAINST MDMA was the most detrimental case i believe to hit american society not forgetting lsd too... but that belongs in a whole different thread.

and the whole legal alternative to 2c's with replacement with BZP and tmfpp.. is a whole bunch of crap... they dont resemble eachother at all.... Im not sure where you getting your information... but bzp highs are very dirty and speedy!


----------



## pillowpants (Aug 5, 2009)

i love trippin balls and rollin on e hard as whaaaat. I would love to try 2c-i please throw me a pm too anyone. anyone. Thank you so muchhhhhhh


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 5, 2009)

pillowpants said:


> i love trippin balls and rollin on e hard as whaaaat. I would love to try 2c-i please throw me a pm too anyone. anyone. Thank you so muchhhhhhh


 Pillowpants come onnnnnnnnnnn! Dude are you serious! Don't be asking people to PM it sounds very ridiculous... no one will.. so do not request such information. Its barbarian of sorts... do some research and you may find some legitimate sites that sell... its a trial and error process... you must study hard to find these chemicals!


----------



## jobymoby (Sep 20, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> Orion is a rip off. The guy owns multiple sites made to rip people off. That ass got me twice. I got legit sources for just about every drug out there. Just message me what you're looking for and I will guide you in the right direction.
> 
> Do your homework before rush ordering. People don't take half they time they should finding out about people.


i have ordered from orion a few times, and i was very pleased with what i got. 2c-e. they came through for me more than once


----------



## shepj (Sep 20, 2009)

jobymoby said:


> i have ordered from orion a few times, and i was very pleased with what i got. 2c-e. they came through for me more than once


You work for orion huh? Those scam motherfuckers!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 21, 2009)

OH definitely... bro you best not be supporting ORION... that domain is a eyesore! FRAUD written all over it... would I love to piss on him!


----------



## hooters44 (Sep 21, 2009)

could you send me the site please?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hooters... its a seach... no one in their right mind will give away such information to a "stranger" on this site!


----------



## shepj (Sep 22, 2009)

hooters44 said:


> could you send me the site please?


ayo fed get outta here!


----------



## cali-high (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys

i would like a reliable source...plz pm me  also im a long member then most so im the most trustable LOL 

thanx guys

ive never done 2cb i heard about it at the rave scene but i didnt want to try it their...once people started telling me done share straws and all the diseases ect..it freaked me out LOL

peace
and stay safe...


also sidenote...check out cannadoc.org does it seem legit?


----------



## Haddaway (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm actually doing some 2ce in a few minutes.. Going to snort about 5 mg


----------



## Haddaway (Sep 28, 2009)

damn it hurts


----------



## shepj (Sep 29, 2009)

cali-high said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i would like a reliable source...plz pm me  also im a long member then most so im the most trustable LOL
> 
> ...


If anyone on here has a 2C-B source I would be surprised.. I have heard of it on the street once in my life (and I'm talking legit 2C-B). But if you're interested in the other 2C-X's someone may be able to assist you?


----------



## shepj (Sep 29, 2009)

BromoMescaline said:


> I have a 2C-B source.


hahahaha.. you're funny. 5 posts eh?


----------



## Haddaway (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, definitely don't know where to get 2c-b. But I can get 2ci, 2cc and 5-meo-dalt, MDAI and a lot of jwh -***


----------



## shepj (Sep 29, 2009)

Haddaway said:


> Yeah, definitely don't know where to get 2c-b. But I can get 2ci, 2cc and 5-meo-dalt, MDAI and a lot of jwh -***


pretty sure I am familiar with the vendor  hehe


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Their are random tabs of 2c-b that are popping up around areas.. but its sure luck that you'll run into such a thing... better luck with the less well knowned rc's


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you catch the registration yesterday ndanger?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Sep 30, 2009)

2ce, 2ci, 2cb all a bunch of shit.

Personally ecstasy or acid have much better effects when mixed then any of these by themselves.

just my opinion...


----------



## Haddaway (Sep 30, 2009)

shepj said:


> pretty sure I am familiar with the vendor  hehe


Ha, the one where you have to wait for it to open registration one random day, or you can't buy anything..? I finally caught it yesterday while I was on 2ce actually, it was quite weird I just thought about it randomly and I happened to be very lucky. I hadn't checked it in like 2 weeks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2009)

NO! I was still recovering from my NOCTURNAL-itis... 

I checked the site yesterday and saw they were yet again accepting new customers for registration... i was quite flustered but I know they will open soon again... and when they do ill have my Benjamin's tucked well in my pocket


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2009)

I just realized... but this thread hasnt been up for long but damn look at all the views it has received since its conception: over 20,000. Peeps are mad for RC'S... lmao


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh do I ever wonder... if a majority of these lookers are fed's... be aware of your words!


----------



## shepj (Sep 30, 2009)

lol.. 

Dear Feds, 
spend your time better arresting large, hard-drug dealers on the street, and leave us alone with our desire for LEGAL research chemicals.
Thank you,
Shepj


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2009)

shepj said:


> lol..
> 
> Dear Feds,
> spend your time better arresting large, hard-drug dealers on the street, and leave us alone with our desire for LEGAL research chemicals.
> ...


 Short but sweet SHEPJ!



Brevity is wit!... and ignorance at times is bliss!

Research Chemicals are not the downfall to American Society so its not best to eye out miniscule chemicals and prosecute them as such. Prescription drugs and booze... those are the core rot of society... are all school books tell us likewise... so look elsewhere for your bust of magnitude!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2009)

It is awesome studying criminal justice... to have foresight into your individual rights... and stare law enforcement straight in the eyes without the fear of intimidation! lols... im taking my chiks online class right now.. breezing thru these quizes.... and acquiring some info... that may help me in later times... 

DUDE.... i am rolling balls to the wall!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 1, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It is awesome studying criminal justice... to have foresight into your individual rights... and stare law enforcement straight in the eyes without the fear of intimidation! lols... im taking my chiks online class right now.. breezing thru these quizes.... and acquiring some info... that may help me in later times...
> 
> DUDE.... i am rolling balls to the wall!


online classes while rolling?!?


youre an animal!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 1, 2009)

An animal may be an over statement...but ur headed on the right track 

So..has anybody had luck ordering from the vendor?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just found out some interesting info on that popular rc vendor on scam reports...ill pm the info to you SHEPJ...it doesn't look good from the customers point of view.


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 2, 2009)

Its only one report, from one person, on several sites. On a few site she posts under another name as well, but its clearly the same person. The vendor replies on a couple different sites, and a bunch of other people as well saying that the vendor is legit. Perhaps the person has an axe to grind, or maybe her order got lost in the mail, either way I still think they are legit.


----------



## Haddaway (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you mean that person Eve, and there's this one guy, Jimmy or something like that, they are both the same person, and if you really look through scam reports you'll find 100% of the bad reports are from them saying they never received their stuff and now they adminastratively deny their messages. The same exact thing was posted over and over on many sites, don't worry I am almost 90% sure it is someone trying to blacklist them, or it could just be a very high strung woman who just got her thing lost in the mail and now has a vendetta against them lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe its some sort of high strung vendetta!

Their is only one report listing that vendor as not being credible... but this lady makes a very good point and illustrates how they denied her claim and off-listed her as a customer. It is a possibility that her package was lost in the mail... as this could occur due to a high volume of orders that the vendor deals with. The vendors main arguement is that she didnt select registered air mail and this could of caused the end result. Although, its very peculiar that the vendor would check up on such scam report sites and check whether or not peeps are posting claims about them. Its almost like they are searching for such reports to wash clean their name and prevent other customers into thinking they are a fraud. My point of view on them though is that they "seem" like a legitimate company in the way that they report their information on news updates... also the in detail facts on how to order and various other facts. This claim report is fairly new and the last message on scam reports was on October 1st, 2009. I am very aware of all the vendors "how to do's" in ordering and should have no problem when I do order... therefore, I better not receive any remarks that I didnt fill out the proper documentation or selected the wrong air mail!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Again, I will ask again has anybody on this site have success with the vendor in question... I am not looking for secondary references such as referrals from friends... but I am looking solely on a personal one on one basis with the vendor?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anybody know on a first account basis of scoring research chemicals in San Franciso...I would think that the chemicals are running around...since alexander shulgin leaves their...does anybody know if mr shulgin still experiments with such rc's?


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 4, 2009)

He like 84 years old, but you never know I guess. I'll probably still be dropping acid when I'm 84.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 5, 2009)

motherfucker!!!! we missed it again! open for 8 hours in the middle of the damn night.


----------



## farmer bill (Oct 5, 2009)

i tried 2cb last week and went on the online hunt for it. its a pretty tricky thing to find. as well as the other rcs. so what does the 2ci and 2ce do? i just felt like i was happy trippin on 2cb.


----------



## freetrees (Oct 5, 2009)

OK sorry for having one post but I'm looking for a legit source for 2ci. I did order from Orion and actually got 100mg. It was very overpriced but it did have some effect. Who knows if it was actually 2ci though. Anyway if someone can PM me a link I would be very grateful. I haven't got the interest in drugs to gain enough posts to have a solid reputation, but I'm no cop, promise. I just like trying new things and have many friends who want me to get more (cause they used all the stuff I got from Orion..... grr).

BTW, the effect I got was happiness, inability to focus well, some pulsations in walls and such, inability to determine where sound was coming from, and of course I was very happy. Didn't see things nearly like I did on shrooms though.


----------



## Haddaway (Oct 5, 2009)

freetrees said:


> OK sorry for having one post but I'm looking for a legit source for 2ci. I did order from Orion and actually got 100mg. It was very overpriced but it did have some effect. Who knows if it was actually 2ci though. Anyway if someone can PM me a link I would be very grateful. I haven't got the interest in drugs to gain enough posts to have a solid reputation, but I'm no cop, promise. I just like trying new things and have many friends who want me to get more (cause they used all the stuff I got from Orion..... grr).
> 
> BTW, the effect I got was happiness, inability to focus well, some pulsations in walls and such, inability to determine where sound was coming from, and of course I was very happy. Didn't see things nearly like I did on shrooms though.


You lose..!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know slikwilly!

But I wouldn't be too frustrated...they've open for registration 3 times in the past 2 weeks...so they shall open soon again...but its really frustrating because you could be asleep when the wondrous occasion of them opening occurs again...I plan on picking a few trustworthy psychonauts to keep track of their openings to ensure greater success


----------



## freetrees (Oct 5, 2009)

Haddaway said:


> You lose..!


but.. but.. I want to win!

Why is it that I can get any drug easily including 2cb locally but 2ci is legal and I can't even get it? grrrrrr


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 5, 2009)

freetrees said:


> Why is it that I can get any drug easily including 2cb locally but 2ci is legal and I can't even get it?





freetrees said:


> I haven't got the interest in drugs to gain enough posts to have a solid reputation


 
obviously because your not interested in trying hard enough.

you could hang around for awhile, make some friends, gain some trust, and maybe someday someone will bless you. or you could just use google, place small orders, and eventually(hopefully sooner than later) find a reliable vendor.


----------



## freetrees (Oct 5, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> obviously because your not interested in trying hard enough.
> 
> you could hang around for awhile, make some friends, gain some trust, and maybe someday someone will bless you. or you could just use google, place small orders, and eventually(hopefully sooner than later) find a reliable vendor.


Na I was talking about locally. I can't get anything online really except 2ci from that overpriced orion which I hear is sketchy at best. I just don't wanna waste time/money on fake sites. It really bugs me thinking some jackass is taking money for free.


----------



## farmer bill (Oct 5, 2009)

ive looked everywhere! someone please just point me in the right direction to get started and please, please dont say google it.


----------



## SOUTHBUDS (Oct 5, 2009)

I came up on orions or whatever its caled but after reading through here seems its not legit, googled it many different ways and no luck, tried googling some more, just got some info on the chem itself but nowhere to get it. How the hell do you get this stuff!? I love hallucinogens but damn it here in my area they are pretty much non existent, with the exception of some shitty as xo's that just feel like meth pills.. not enjoyable at all. So how many posts am I gona need to be let into this secret registration only circle of people that get to have this stuff?


----------



## farmer bill (Oct 5, 2009)

southbuds said:


> i came up on orions or whatever its caled but after reading through here seems its not legit, googled it many different ways and no luck, tried googling some more, just got some info on the chem itself but nowhere to get it. How the hell do you get this stuff!? I love hallucinogens but damn it here in my area they are pretty much non existent, with the exception of some shitty as xo's that just feel like meth pills.. Not enjoyable at all. So how many posts am i gona need to be let into this secret registration only circle of people that get to have this stuff?


right!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmmmm...how odd it is that out of the blue...a few newbies try to piggy back the demand of rc vendor sites...dude, the most valuable information I can give u and any other informed member on this site will be to google the shit out of rc chemicals...you may have to use other terms on google to unscribe as you will vendor sites. No one will give u such information... For the point being to protect the credibility of the site, us...and foremost the vendor! It took me quite a while to find a few vendors that may be legitimate...it takes work and patience...searching for a few days and even a few weeks is not going to cut it! And tell me "freetrees" what tabs of 2c-b are you getting in your area. It sounds too good to be true... I know my rc's...and 2cb is not going around...most tabs you'll find are cut with 2c-i or 5-meo-dmt! Such as the outpressed aliens and outpressed spiders.


----------



## farmer bill (Oct 5, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hmmmm...how odd it is that out of the blue...a few newbies try to piggy back the demand of rc vendor sites...dude, the most valuable information I can give u and any other informed member on this site will be to google the shit out of rc chemicals...you may have to use other terms on google to unscribe as you will vendor sites. No one will give u such information... For the point being to protect the credibility of the site, us...and foremost the vendor! It took me quite a while to find a few vendors that may be legitimate...it takes work and patience...searching for a few days and even a few weeks is not going to cut it! And tell me "freetrees" what tabs of 2c-b are you getting in your area. It sounds too good to be true... I know my rc's...and 2cb is not going around...most tabs you'll find are cut with 2c-i or 5-meo-dmt! Such as the outpressed aliens and outpressed spiders.


 i guess ill have to take your advice and keep on googling but what do you mean by unscribe?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2009)

I mean don't be so blunt when ur searching on google...don't always put "psychedelic rc drug vendors" or "research chemicals for sale"...those are too blunt...and most of the information you'll pull up is outdated...Orion is a croc of shit...and I'm surprised that domain is still open. Be selective with your wording...and do some digging on other drug forums...and you might find a short cut to where your headed!


----------



## freetrees (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know the specifics of what the 2cb is like exactly. All I know is that last time I contacted someone about 2ci (because he had it the weekend before) he said it's not around right now but 2cb is. And I don't keep in regular contact with this guy, so I'm not gonna find out for a drug I'd rather not do compared to 2ci. But seriously I'm a computer guy, I'm good at googling, I find tons of sites, but I have no idea if one is legit or one is not, and I don't want to lose $100+ to a scammer to find out. And if I fuck up 5 times, that's way too much money.

I'm in Minneapolis, you're in LA. And I'm not dealing with the internet here. So is it surprising things are different? It could be cut though, but with how cheap it is to produce, why would they?


----------



## shepj (Oct 6, 2009)

freetrees said:


> But seriously I'm a computer guy, I'm good at googling, I find tons of sites, but I have no idea if one is legit or one is not, and I don't want to lose $100+ to a scammer to find out. And if I fuck up 5 times, that's way too much money.


Quick solution, do not fuck up.. I haven't. There is no reason anyone should, and if they do, they didn't take their time searching.


----------



## zeldareaver (Oct 6, 2009)

can sumbody pm the link? im lookn


----------



## farmer bill (Oct 6, 2009)

zeldareaver said:


> can sumbody pm the link? im lookn


 good luck on that! ive been throwin that same line for a while.


----------



## shepj (Oct 6, 2009)

Friggen people.. stop expecting someone to spoon feed you.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2009)

For all the by-lookers of rc's... Please be more resourceful and stop demanding vendor sites. Its not the best strategic way to go about things...as a member of this site give beneficial aid to your fellow members and you may in turn receive help on the other end. Stepping on toes and intruding on private information will not gain you an inch in finding a legitimate vendor.


----------



## shepj (Oct 6, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> For all the by-lookers of rc's... Please be more resourceful and stop demanding vendor sites. Its not the best strategic way to go about things...as a member of this site give beneficial aid to your fellow members and you may in turn receive help on the other end. Stepping on toes and intruding on private information will not gain you an inch in finding a legitimate vendor.


Too true.

Matter of fact stepping on people toes for vendors may cost ya when someone dishes out a scam vendor's link to your ass for being annoying. haha


----------



## cali-high (Oct 6, 2009)

whats up guys 

ive checked a few RC sites but i nervous about ordering and i dont know which one to go through...if someone could help that would be great..


if not its alrite i guess.


peace
cali


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2009)

Calihigh!

The only information we can give or aid you in has already been posted on this thread several times. Revealing vendor sites could be extremely detrimental to the operation of a vendor. As unindentified customers could be utilized as sting operations...this is a highly underground source that cannot be viewed in a public matter. Its a trial and error process...luck may be at your side in the first order...the only way to find out is to go through witht the order!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2009)

Calihigh!

The only information we can give or aid you in has already been posted on this thread several times. Revealing vendor sites could be extremely detrimental to the operation of a vendor. As unindentified customers could be utilized as sting operations...this is a highly underground source that cannot be viewed in a public matter. Its a trial and error process...luck may be at your side in the first order...the only way to find out is to go through witht the order!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 6, 2009)

*giggles at the last page*


----------



## ryangeneral (Oct 6, 2009)

nevermind, i found a source. to anyone who is looking, here is another online forum that had some helpful hints
http://www.hipforums.com/newforums/showthread.php?t=307848

anyways, what should I start with, pouring over erowid leaves me very excited!


----------



## shepj (Oct 6, 2009)

cali-high said:


> whats up guys
> 
> ive checked a few RC sites but i nervous about ordering and i dont know which one to go through...if someone could help that would be great..
> 
> ...


cali-high, throw me a PM I'll tell you if they are scams or legit.. I'd help you in a thread but it would be innapropriate.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks 

im looking for the best dealz also...

your so nice shepj haha forsure 


i will be sending you a pm

peace
cali


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't be too overwhelmed... Shepj might stir you in the wrong direction as his previous comment suggested... lols 

To Ryangeneral: Dude I would delete that link reference.... posting information like that could cause fed suscipion!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2009)

and if you read hip-forum guidelines... it bluntly say "DO NOT REVEAL VENDOR SOURCES!"... that rule applies here also!


----------



## freetrees (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I've been looking hard. I found some legitimate chemical suppliers that used to sell it but no longer do. Looks like fewer and fewer legitimate, larger companies sell it now. What exactly should I be looking for? If someone can just PM me what type of business to seek that would be very helpful. Does it ever work to contact sellers of various phenethylamines and see if they sell 2ci?

Also, I can't even figure out how to PM. lol. I did find a legit looking company in china selling 4-iodo-2,5-dimethoxyphenethylamine which i think is 2ci but i have to go through a contact page and wait... great.


----------



## farmer bill (Oct 6, 2009)

ok i think i found a vendor. it looks legit, but im not 100%. really dont want to throw my money away so if anyone can help me confirm, drop me a pm. thanx


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2009)

I might give you a pm farmer bill... but you will first have to reveal the few vendors that you find through your google search to prove your trust to me.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2009)

oh and Slikwill... I just saw a report on the New York Yankee pills (saw on a new summary on pillreports) you described as containing 2c-b... i wonder if they the same ones you mention... this pills were found in Montreal... can you in anyway confirm them?


----------



## shepj (Oct 8, 2009)

freetrees said:


> Also, I can't even figure out how to PM. lol. I did find a legit looking company in china selling 4-iodo-2,5-dimethoxyphenethylamine which i think is 2ci but i have to go through a contact page and wait... great.


sucks when you're googling for 2c-i with that chemical name.. it's 
2,5-dimethoxy-4-iodophenethylamine


----------



## freetrees (Oct 8, 2009)

shepj said:


> sucks when you're googling for 2c-i with that chemical name.. it's
> 2,5-dimethoxy-4-iodophenethylamine


I'm aware, shepj... I'm not too sharp on Chemistry but I believe the chemical I found and the one you posted are the same, just written differently. All the parts are the same, just in different order. I do google with 2,5-dimethoxy-4-iodophenethylamine. 

And I did find a promising site... But I can't figure out how to PM. So if someone wants to PM me who knows what's up, I'll show you a site I found and tell you some details on it and see what you think.

I think I might just place an order to see what happens though. Their min order is $20 for 50mg and $5 shipping so that's not a bad loss if it doesn't pan out. And if it does, I can get 500mg for $105+5 I think.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 8, 2009)

I just shot you a pm "freetress"... report back to me asap!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 8, 2009)

So I see that the MDAI... the vendor is supplying is changed from a HCL SALT... to a base?


Shepj... how would you think this would improve the substance?


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 8, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> So I see that the MDAI... the vendor is supplying is changed from a HCL SALT... to a base?
> 
> 
> Shepj... how would you think this would improve the substance?


Shouldn't make a difference...same drug just different form...like cocaine and crack. One may be slightly more potent due to molecular weight differences but thats about it. 

Perhaps you could smoke the base? I'm not really sure.


----------



## shepj (Oct 8, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> So I see that the MDAI... the vendor is supplying is changed from a HCL SALT... to a base?
> 
> 
> Shepj... how would you think this would improve the substance?


Improve? I don't think it would.



hom36rown said:


> Shouldn't make a difference...same drug just different form...like cocaine and crack. One may be slightly more potent due to molecular weight differences but thats about it.
> 
> Perhaps you could smoke the base? I'm not really sure.


How should that not make a difference? Snort Cocaine HCl then snort cocaine freebase.. your stomach acid is HCl (hence pharmaceuticals are "blahblahblah" HCl) no need to convert to HCl once it's in your body.. I would imagine having it in a free-base would lower the bioavailability, and I wouldn't smoke that if you paid me.


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 8, 2009)

Well obviously you have to smoke cocaine freebase, I was assuming that you could smoke MDAI freebase but I didn't want to say for sure, because like I said I'm not really sure.

I don't think somebody would sell something that wasn't bioavailable right? So chances are you can smoke it right?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Cocaine and mdma are far different drugs...and their stability is different...wouldn't heat destroy mdma...likewise in the case of lsd...and damn shepj you certainly know your shit.I say something and then you take it to the next level...good stuff!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 9, 2009)

These past few weeks the threads around the psychedelic world are becoming quite boring... no one is bringing great insight... without PWP's and SHepj... things are getting dull! 

Can someone spruce up the thread besides me?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Shepj have you gone through with an order yet with the "vendor?"

I will be submitting an order next friday... I already joined as a customer 

I've been in contact with the sales department... and I received a few nice comments from them. I am very optimistic that the order will be successful!


----------



## farmer bill (Oct 9, 2009)

has anyone tried methylone? found a couple sites selling it and tried to do a little research. would like to hear some feedback from someone whos tried it. also, personnal preference, 2ci or 2ce? thanx


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmmm... personally I havent tried methylone... but heard its a great substitute for mdma... however, mdma is so easy to get... especially in my area. I get the best quality presses on a weekly basis... therefore, I wouldn't invest too much time on methylone for that reason alone. It might providea great synergistic mix with 2c-c... since methylone is said to be more on the amphetamine side of things and 2c-c is consider to be more of the relaxing sort of 2c substance... I think they would compliment eachother nicely!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 9, 2009)

I was just perusing the earlier statements on this thread... and some odd fellow said he had ketamine cut with 2c-i... 

Bro, what in the hell when give you the assertion that your SPECIAL KORNFLAKES was cut with 2c-i... seems farfetched and way out of the ballpark figure!


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 9, 2009)

What the hell happened here.....

Hey can you PM me Endangered?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 10, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> What the hell happened here.....
> 
> Hey can you PM me Endangered?


 What are you interested in RC MANIAC?

OR how can I assist you?

pm me buddy


----------



## freetrees (Oct 10, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> What are you interested in RC MANIAC?
> 
> OR how can I assist you?
> 
> pm me buddy


ndangerspecimen101, your mail box is full so I can't PM you.


----------



## Megadethklok (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been searching for a legit 2ci vendor for a while now, and have been scammed of about $100 so far. Curious to see if anyone here would be willing to help me out. I recently was discharged from the USMC with an honorable discharge due to medical reasons, and would love to have something like this to lighten my days. I have tried it before a few months back but can no longer get it through that connection due to the person being extremely shady and deceptive. I have also heard that people have been going into other things legal with better results. Would love to chat with someone educated on the subject if you have the time. Feel free to PM me with contact info if you can help out.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 11, 2009)

lots of new members asking about RC's...is there a revolution im unaware of?

*sarcastic voice* PM me for details.


----------



## freetrees (Oct 11, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> lots of new members asking about RC's...is there a revolution im unaware of?
> 
> *sarcastic voice* PM me for details.


I attribute it to an increased interest in science...


----------



## tebor (Oct 11, 2009)

freetrees said:


> I attribute it to an increased interest in science...



I attribute it to Google.
If you google buy 2c-e or buy 2c-i, rollitup is in the top 5 results.


----------



## monstermadman (Oct 11, 2009)

Someone pm me a legit website for these... one I used before is down


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the reply to Slikwills message...its must be peeps are interested in science...lmao!!!!!!

Or maybe its the lack of street psychedelics that people are moving into the uncharted chemicals...something new to try...maybe huh? But be skeptical of peeps asking for sources...don't throw vendors their way unless their worthy of the information and not gonna use it to defame people!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 11, 2009)

And freetrees u can now pm with any questions you may have...sorry for my box being full...have a lot of outbound/impound mail going through lately


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

My thought is that it's the cheap price for what people are saying is like acid or like candyflipping. It'd tempt any person that likes psychdelics.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> My thought is that it's the cheap price for what people are saying is like acid or like candyflipping. It'd tempt any person that likes psychdelics.


 True its cheap when you consider in its small mg dosage. Overall, you will have to buy much more of a dose... ranging from 100-150 bucks, sometimes more. I wouldn't say thats the biggest contributing factor. The lack of psychedelics... beyond mushrooms, which get old eventually. LSD IS DEAD, and people have slowly recognized that!


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

2 bucks for a LSD-like 2ce dose sounds awesome to me. True, lack of 10-20 dollar (where I live) LSD doses is a contributing factor, but I think price and quality is bigger than lack of Acid. Just my opinion.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

But... how many people know about RC's??????? really? compared to the standard consensus that would enlighten themselves with acid?


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

Of course less people know about 2C's. But when the do learn about 2C's they're like, I GOTS TAH GET ME SOME OF DESE!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> Of course less people know about 2C's. But when the do learn about 2C's they're like, I GOTS TAH GET ME SOME OF DESE!


 Gotta catch them all, like pokeballs haha 

Of course, and sites like www.pillreports.com... which list other compounds like adulterants... people will be like what in the hell is 2c-b and such... and they do their thing and find out the omnipotent power of such a compound... their caught and mesmerized... and go on the hunt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

So many ways to find out huh.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> So many ways to find out huh.


 Their are many methods how to find out... but it depends what avenue you choose that'll lead you in the right direction


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 12, 2009)

Most definitelly.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2009)

The chemical vendor who supplied the contaminated RC was reported by many to be a honest man and didnt deserve the outcome of his ingestion. I believe he was a insightful vendor and not scamming peeps. It is true that he should of been more adherent to saftey and tested his products. But I wouldn't narrow him out as a wicked human being. Only if his steps could be retracted in some way... including the others who ingested this horrible product!


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 12, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> 2 bucks for a LSD-like 2ce dose sounds awesome to me. True, lack of 10-20 dollar (where I live) LSD doses is a contributing factor, but I think price and quality is bigger than lack of Acid. Just my opinion.


I do like how cheap RCs are, but I still love good LSD more. The quality is very good where I live. Even 1 drop will produce great visuals. I do know lots of people who would rather take LSD too just because of their skepticism of RCs. I'm skeptical myself now after the Fly contamination.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> I do like how cheap RCs are, but I still love good LSD more. The quality is very good where I live. Even 1 drop will produce great visuals. I do know lots of people who would rather take LSD too just because of their skepticism of RCs. I'm skeptical myself now after the Fly contamination.


Everyone is now on their tippy-toes because of this botched synthesis!

... and you say you can get some good sid in your area... one drop will do the job... come on are you trying to hype things up hear... trying to twist my leg a bit? If its one drop, I doubt its lsd!


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Everyone is now on their tippy-toes because of this botched synthesis!
> 
> ... and you say you can get some good sid in your area... one drop will do the job... come on are you trying to hype things up hear... trying to twist my leg a bit? If its one drop, I doubt its lsd!


Very serious my friend. It's liquid, lasts about 8-9 hours off one with good visuals. No bullshit, i know the difference between that and DOx compounds. I've been told i was getting lsd when i got dob once. Made for a terrible night and didn't stop trippin till the next night. dob is fun, but only if you're expecting it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Where do you reside if you dont mind me asking Chromulan?

8-9 hrs of mind exploration sounds quite refreshing... more refreshing than a gatorade supplement after a mile long run


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Where do you reside if you dont mind me asking Chromulan?
> 
> 8-9 hrs of mind exploration sounds quite refreshing... more refreshing than a gatorade supplement after a mile long run


I'm not one to tell location, but around the middle of the US is where I reside


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, I understand where you're coming from... or I dont know where you coming from because I dont know where your located... but you feel me right... lmao


----------



## Megadethklok (Oct 13, 2009)

I have only experienced 2C-I, but I can say without a doubt it is a suitable substitute for a trip. I havn't found a reliable LSD source in years and pretty much have come to terms with the fact that I may never do it again. I was getting 2C-I on a nice frequent basis, but the kid started cutting it with what I think was some form of aspirin or something else. Had to had almost 30mg just to get small trails. The first time I had it was maybe like a 10-15mg dose and was lit up for like 12 hours straight. I knew it was good clean shit when I noticed me and my friend were staring at the same piece of wood paneling in his living room for like the first 2 hours. Anyways I was ballsy in thinking I would get some legit PM's right off the bat for sources so I am looking to start becoming a frequent poster here. Not too big into forums as I live a busy lifestyle but now I have a crackberry so I can start to check often. Going to get into growing my own mushrooms if I can't find any 2C sources but I really would rather not. I did find a site through google searching that I would like to PM to someone to see if they know is legit. Let me know if you can verify for me I would appreciate it. BTW for those of you who have not taken 2C-I yet, I highly recommend it.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah thats my next venture. Yeah keep posting, and try posting facts more then just idiotic opinions.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> LSD IS DEAD


just wait till EDC next year my friend....you will sing different tunes. i will be coming out. and my momma taught me you dont go visitin without bringing gifts.



Chromulan said:


> I do know lots of people who would rather take LSD too just because of their skepticism of RCs


even good, clean RC's dont compare to legit L. nowhere close. real L has almost zero body load compared to most RC's.



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> ... and you say you can get some good sid in your area... one drop will do the job... come on are you trying to hype things up hear... trying to twist my leg a bit? If its one drop, I doubt its lsd!


i dont. just yesterday i dosed 6 people with a single drop outside union station in chicago. we tripped balls and went to the shedd aquarium for hours. then each ate a blotter that someone else had before we left to wander the city.

im of the impression that if it takes more than drop THEN its not LSD.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 13, 2009)

Its possible for it to be LSD with one drop..just not likely to be that intense. I say a 10 strip =D. Get you where you want to be.


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 13, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Its possible for it to be LSD with one drop..just not likely to be that intense. I say a 10 strip =D. Get you where you want to be.


You, my friend, are getting LSA then


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 13, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i dont. just yesterday i dosed 6 people with a single drop outside union station in chicago. we tripped balls and went to the shedd aquarium for hours. then each ate a blotter that someone else had before we left to wander the city.
> 
> im of the impression that if it takes more than drop THEN its not LSD.


Hell yeah man. I've always wanted to go to the aquarium here trippin, but theres always so many people that I think it would make for one hell of an awkward time. 

I'm under the same impression. One drop should always get the job done, but I always like 2, hehe


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 13, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Hell yeah man. I've always wanted to go to the aquarium here trippin, but theres always so many people that I think it would make for one hell of an awkward time.
> 
> I'm under the same impression. One drop should always get the job done, but I always like 2, hehe


i just posted the report, enjoy! https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/255737-slikwill13s-team-aquarium-lsd-adventure.html#post3228177


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i just posted the report, enjoy! https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/255737-slikwill13s-team-aquarium-lsd-adventure.html#post3228177


 Oh goody!

I always love story telling time...

Reading rainbow here I come


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 14, 2009)

A ten strip with pure LSD on a blotter with a 100ug dose sounds like an amazing weekend. LOL


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 14, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> A ten strip with pure LSD on a blotter with a 100ug dose sounds like an amazing weekend. LOL


i dont want to trip for a whole weekend. the whole day earlier this week was plenty long enough. i enjoyed every minute, but when it came time to catch the train home i was ready. maybe im getting older (2 but i dont care to party for multiple days anymore except rare occasions(EDC, DEMF, WMC, ect...).


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 14, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> A ten strip with pure LSD on a blotter with a 100ug dose sounds like an amazing weekend. LOL


 Thats what im saying. I always want the trip to be extremely intense.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hairyllama did you receive my pm??????

And I think I have to take my ass to BURNING MAN to find good acid


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 15, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> And I think I have to take my ass to BURNING MAN to find good acid


i bet you find some for EDC next year


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 15, 2009)

Endangered, you really want to know where Llama got his 2C-E dont you. I know.I gave him the source


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sometimes you scare me...lols

But yes I would kill for his source..mad I am..muhahahahaha
!


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

Mwahahahahaha! Echo echo echo.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 16, 2009)

You already have one VERY legitimate source that Llama would die for. Be at ease with that.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> You already have one VERY legitimate source that Llama would die for. Be at ease with that.


i really believe that if we all joined forces we just might be unstoppable.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha yeah its been almost half a year since ive been trying to gain Acceptance..And then you just come over like its nothing and get a membership haha. Be easy. =D


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Haha yeah its been almost half a year since ive been trying to gain Acceptance..And then you just come over like its nothing and get a membership haha. Be easy. =D


so RCM is your real life homie?


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

Rcm? ?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

RC Maniac. it seems like you guys already know each other.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh haha. Hes def my homie.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am satisfied with the vendor I have at the moment...but it never hurts to have a few to work with, right?


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

Indubitably.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 16, 2009)

The bud buddies of course....lmfao

Just messing


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!! Sorry to ruin your fantacy but no =D.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 16, 2009)

You already know me Slik. You just dont know it yet


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> You already know me Slik. You just dont know it yet


woah...should that be creepy?


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 16, 2009)

No it's not meant to be creepy.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

just kidding. i was gonna dose tonight, but were going to sombodys house i dont know so im gonna hold off. hopefully i can find some good rolls.


----------



## Megadethklok (Oct 17, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> just kidding. i was gonna dose tonight, but were going to sombodys house i dont know so im gonna hold off. hopefully i can find some good rolls.


Yeah I never really trust taking anything serious in an unfamiliar environment. The one time you try to do so it always ends up being a strong dose and your completely out of control. Me and my buddies have our chill zone where we always hang when were doing anything which prevents any situations. ...except when his dog got out the one time and we were running around the streets at like 2 am facing yelling his name.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 17, 2009)

Megadethklok said:


> ...except when his dog got out the one time and we were running around the streets at like 2 am facing yelling his name.


oh man have i been in that exact same stuation, except it was 6am and snowing to boot! got my car stuck in somebodys front yard and they bring me a salt shaker.....A SALT SHAKER!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 17, 2009)

Parade me with more stories...

But yes RCM has other hidden faces real close to us!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 17, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Parade me with more stories...


gluttony is one of the 7 deadly sins....that is of course if your one of those silly adults with an imaginary friend in holymolyland.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 17, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Parade me with more stories...
> 
> But yes RCM has other hidden faces real close to us!


Hey Endangered! Geuss what I'm doing and your not!!


VVV- Highlight below 


2C-I motherfucka! Shit's great


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 17, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> Hey Endangered! Geuss what I'm doing and your not!!
> 
> 
> VVV- Highlight below
> ...


haha, now everyone can see!

what dosage?


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 17, 2009)

15 mg mood booster.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 17, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> 15 mg mood booster.


go 30 or go home! i had an amazing evening with a tall readhead on 30 each....amazing.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 17, 2009)

Believe it or not I'm a busy man, on average I just can't have good trip. 2C-I is a good substitute, it's a mix of shrooms and and X as you know.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 17, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> Believe it or not I'm a busy man, on average I just can't have good trip. 2C-I is a good substitute, it's a mix of shrooms and and X as you know.


which is one of my favorite combinations. you trippin w/llama? he said he was trippin this weekend.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 17, 2009)

Well it's hard to trip with someone 1000 miles away from you. But I would trip with anyone in this forum if I could.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 17, 2009)

Rub it in my gullible face RCM...lols

So had did you procure some 2c-i???


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 17, 2009)

So you did a bit of romancizing on some 2c-i Slikwill???? 

...And with a redhead...very, very nice!


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 17, 2009)

I have probably most of the RC's your dying for as we speak. Maybe you'll get this. I spread the RC love for a price.

__



_____________________
_I do not sell sources._


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 17, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> So you did a bit of romancizing on some 2c-i Slikwill????
> 
> ...And with a redhead...very, very nice!


yeah, very fun and intense night. tall and leggy too! tis a shame she lives so far or there would have been follow ups


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am a thighs and buns kind of guy too SLikwill 

I heard 2c-i is a great aphrodosiac!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 17, 2009)

My salivary glands are going wild hearing that news RCM!!!!

I'll be getting back to you soon on that


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 17, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I am a thighs and _buns_ kind of guy too SLikwill


LMAO! Jesus dude that made me laugh.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 18, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I am a thighs and buns kind of guy too SLikwill
> 
> I heard 2c-i is a great aphrodosiac!


i do love the way a pair of legs can make an ass out of themselves. and yes, a helluva aphrodisiac. i was that guy everyone looked at that night and said, 'theyre doing that _there?_"


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 19, 2009)

you know who has thier books open for a short time....guess who made registration!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

oh what!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations... I looked yesterday and saw they were still close... I am happy to hear their up and running again for new customers


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 19, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> oh what!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations... I looked yesterday and saw they were still close... I am happy to hear their up and running again for new customers


im having a hard time with western union over the internet but i have 10 days to get that part figured out. the hard part is over!

i think im gonna start with a small amount of bk-mdma, aka methylone.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> im having a hard time with western union over the internet but i have 10 days to get that part figured out. the hard part is over!
> 
> i think im gonna start with a small amount of bk-mdma, aka methylone.


 What do you mean you're having a hard time?

You prefer that then going to your local western union/money gram store?

and why methylone... I wouldn't invest too much on that... too similar to illegal drugs you can find easily on the streets!

This means you already submitted your order? Please inform of the results


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 19, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> What do you mean you're having a hard time?
> 
> You prefer that then going to your local western union/money gram store?
> 
> ...


i live in the country, WU is 20 minutes away. something with my bank declining which is fucked up because i have another window open with my balance right in front of me as well. ill get it figured out.

methylone for a couple reasons, mostly because im tight on money this week and the 2c's im interested in are out of my budget this week(i know, sad) and i wanted to get an order off while they were open.

not much to talk about. got my confirm email almost immediatly. it wont ship until they recieve payment confirmation.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

You can order anytime Slikwill after you become a customer... you don't have to order immediately when their open for new customers. You have the sole priviledge of ordering at any time of day at your own free will


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

"666" the mark of the beast.... muahahahahahaha!

just had to sneak that in their


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah? i figured you had to place an order right away. oh well, its $30 to find out how thier shipping is...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> yeah? i figured you had to place an order right away. oh well, its $30 to find out how thier shipping is...


 I at first assumed that too... but I emailed the vendor and he related to me that once your a customer you can order any time. The restriction only applies to non-customers. I am very interested to see your results


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 19, 2009)

as am i, as am i.

today sucks...i am horribly sick. i just woke up from an unintentional nap with my daughter on the couch and dont feel any better. where does all this snot come from? sorry, venting a bit.

end transmission.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah that flu is rubbing alot of peeps the wrong way lately.


----------



## Sep (Oct 19, 2009)

Could someone message me with this website? Been trying to track down some 2c-i for a while with absolutely no luck and dont have faith in anything ive found so far.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sep said:


> Could someone message me with this website? Been trying to track down some 2c-i for a while with absolutely no luck and dont have faith in anything ive found so far.


 Please stick around and do some extra digging on google... you'll soon find something... its just going to take time and patience of course. I suggest you read up vigorously on erowid and other parent websites


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Oct 20, 2009)

I got to post in here because I've been lurking far too long and its making me feel like a stalker. Between this, the other RC threads, and other research, I think I just may figure this RC thing out one of these days.

I feel better now because you guys know I'm watching you.....

Back to google.


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 20, 2009)

Sep said:


> Could someone message me with this website? Been trying to track down some 2c-i for a while with absolutely no luck and dont have faith in anything ive found so far.


Hahaha. No! Why do people ask shit like this on their first post? Just look on google. When/if you find a site, look it up again on google with the word scam after it. If its real, no scams will come up.


----------



## shepj (Oct 20, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Hahaha. No! Why do people ask shit like this on their first post? Just look on google. When/if you find a site, look it up again on google with the word scam after it. If its real, no scams will come up.


lol we have a winner!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 20, 2009)

Try and find JWH-018 to buy on Google Floyd. It might help your search.


----------



## shepj (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah possibly.. there are like some "open door" rc's if you will, not as in the use of one leads to the use of another, more so, the finding of a good source teaches you how to find another legit one.


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 20, 2009)

Try it Shepj. Look it up. See what you find.  Put in a generic search for sold JWH-018.


----------



## shepj (Oct 20, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> Try it Shepj. Look it up. See what you find.  Put in a generic search for sold JWH-018.


it's a matter of substituting words, you know that already. lol


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 20, 2009)

Indeed, but the most common search when looking for an RC when it comes to JWH-018 yields a very good site.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Enough said with the JWH-018.... I think all of us know where your going with this!

Remember, as said SHEPJ implied to me their is a hierchary of RC's... certain ones are more popularized due to certain reasons and others are less known... this very much well involves the role of jwh-018 as a search tool!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 20, 2009)

Ummm, yep.  Like I said. JWH is a good search.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Remember this thread is being watched by some 22,000 folks... I think we have all the RIU members sucking on these panel thread... or we have a forestry of feds up are ass! Be careful, dont let words penalize your moves!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

23,000 views. I agree with you. But words are still only words. Always abstract never concrete.


----------



## Fish Brain (Oct 21, 2009)

2-ci is pretty weak if u ask me and whatever u do don't snort it, it's most often cut with weight protein and will burn like a bitch! 2-ci is used in some carpet cleaners also (pretty nasty) the visuals are constant and fade in and out. the visuals remind me more of mushrooms (melty-like) it has amphetamine in it but doesn't bother if your sensitive to such things. there is alot of 2-cB around now i haven't heard of E tho. i see 2-cI and 2-cB to be more of a background drug, it's good when u got some L or something to mix with it cause 1. it takes a while to kick in and 2. it fades in and out. kinda makes me mad, I'd much rather have some L. I'm sure 5-meO-DMT could really spice up the 2-c whatever! have fun but don't eat too much of that stuff you never know what that stuff will do to u after all it is a "RESEARCH" chem. you could grow a fucking horn or something one day! try some liquid DOC its pretty good if u like that kinda stuff. i didnt like the DOC paper but something about the liquid was like a smacky roll but with tons of visuals. DOI is bad tho unless u wanna go insane and kill a bunch of people!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

^^^^^ lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 21, 2009)

Fish Brain is right.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

Shit for brains... lols

But, really nice post FishBrain! 

2c-i in carpet cleaner... sounds like a another hefty extraction process


----------



## cerberus (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok guys,

This is the first time I have even heard of this 2c-I/2-cB, I know it is not Kosher to talk about where to get this stuff so let me ask some other Q's:

What is a dossage volume? GHB = tablespoon or LSD = dropplet
What is the typical volume it is sold in? (I had a 2.5L bottle of GHB years ago when it was still legal)
what is the typical cost? (If I go on the hunt for it, I don't want to get jacked on the price)

Any other suggestions or info would also be appriciated, (hell I hint on where to start the hunt, besides google) this stuff has an appealing description 1/2e 1/2 lsd = nice

thanks for the info guys


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fish Brain said:


> the visuals are constant and fade in and out.


WTF?!?

are they constant, or do they fade in and out?


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 22, 2009)

I've never really had my visuals fade in and out before, unless i'm shrooming. The come-up/peak/come-down on all the PEA's I've taken were all steady and never came in waves. It's always been constant visuals from the time it hits till the time it leaves. Just my experience with them though, could be different for different folks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks ah


----------



## tebor (Oct 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> WTF?!?
> 
> are they constant, or do they fade in and out?


Maybe they constantly fade in and out?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 22, 2009)

tebor said:


> Maybe they constantly fade in and out?


not trying to be confrontational...just sounded funny to me.


----------



## thor420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Whats up thread, i was wondering if there were still any legit suppliers around and if someone could pm me the deets on that. I hate to be "this guy" but I'd really like to hear a source from someone whos already purchased from them before, before i waste good couple hundred.


----------



## shepj (Oct 23, 2009)

_"2-ci is pretty weak if u ask me"_

Compared to what? What dosage did you take?


_"and whatever u do don't snort it, it's most often cut with weight protein and will burn like a bitch!"_

If it is cut with anything, you have a horrible supplier. Phenethylamines are known to burn.

_"2-ci is used in some carpet cleaners also (pretty nasty)"_

Source please?

_"it has amphetamine in it but doesn't bother if your sensitive to such things."_ 

Not true. Matter of fact, none of the 2c-x's "have amphetamine in them". 

2c-i = 2,5-dimethoxy-4-iodophenethylamine, amphetamine is *a*lpha*m*ethyl *phe*ne*t*hyl*amine*. So phenethylamine may be a base structure to amphetamines, but it is not an amphetamine per se.

_"DOI is bad tho unless u wanna go insane and kill a bunch of people!"_

What? I don't even have a comment for this one.


----------



## cerberus (Oct 23, 2009)

cerberus said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> This is the first time I have even heard of this 2c-I/2-cB, I know it is not Kosher to talk about where to get this stuff so let me ask some other Q's:
> 
> ...


No info for a newbie to this? I am not looking for written directions but a little help would be nice. I have found a place online but I don't know about there reliability at 79.90 per 100mg it seems hefty.

any help at all would be nice, even a discreet PM will work.


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 23, 2009)

Cerberus, the best newbie place to go to find out about these things is erowid. It'll tell you everything you need to know on the subject. 80 ducks for 100 mgs sounds pretty pricey to me. If thats for any 2cx, then look somewhere else as that is a complete rip off. Typical price for those would be around 100-150 USD for a gram. 

I'm pretty curious about the 2c-i in carpet cleaners too, and being cut with weight protein. I know this isn't true, but I want to know where that guy got that info from. Sounds pretty retarded to me. Almost sounds as if he just made some shit up.


----------



## shepj (Oct 23, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> I'm pretty curious about the 2c-i in carpet cleaners too, and being cut with weight protein. I know this isn't true, but I want to know where that guy got that info from. Sounds pretty retarded to me. Almost sounds as if he just made some shit up.


lol that's why I called him out in his post.


----------



## Chromulan (Oct 23, 2009)

shepj said:


> lol that's why I called him out in his post.


Haha, yeah. Ten bucks says no source.


----------



## shepj (Oct 23, 2009)

lol no prob bud, I call them as I see them.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 24, 2009)

That guy was an affliate against the consumtion of rc's...a new government agency which strictly watches the manufacturing of new designer drugs...they build that type of propoganda to scare the general public away...lols

Does that sound like a lie...it sure is!!!!

Dude!!!! 2c-i in carpet cleaners...if that was the case...I'm gonna go to Sams Clubs and buy a whole barrel of it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 24, 2009)

Supposed places to buy 2C-I and 2C-E.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2009)

If I suppose I was a werewolf, then it must be true


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 28, 2009)

There's dozens of vendors that sell 2C-I and 2C-E. More than a dozen that are legit.


----------



## Taran (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah Ive been looking for awhile now with no hope. If there are any vendors that are legit please send a PM.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 29, 2009)

Taran said:


> Yeah Ive been looking for awhile now with no hope. If there are any vendors that are legit please send a PM. Anyone heard anything about mychems.net?


Advice... dont openly ever expose vendors like that! Reveal under private notifications...

and yes I know brevity they're are a dozen of vendors who supposedly sell 2c-i, that wasn't my point. Don't take things so literal mate!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 29, 2009)

I like to be literal 24-7. You my dear Endangered have a source in your post. How bout that. Remove it.


----------



## whipcreamgoddess (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmm I loved the whole visuals are constant and fade in out someone else mentioned....2c anything is gonna be like a huge fukn Wa Bam and ur Triping and tripping hard. Most people I exposed to it wanna know whens it gonna be over. Itz fun tho and easily accessible.


----------



## thor420 (Oct 29, 2009)

well how bout that...that really should get removed, and they look pretty expensive to me...i wish i could find a decent source...im a little sketch bout the one ive been looking at.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Me exposing sources... you got your wires crossed BREVITY! I dont cause such mischief


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

Ummm, Endangered. Your the only one on this page that has a source in his post. 

Your post. vvvvvv



 Quote:
Originally Posted by *Taran*  
_Yeah Ive been looking for awhile now with no hope. If there are any vendors that are legit please send a PM. Anyone heard anything about mychems.net?_

Advice... dont openly ever expose vendors like that! Reveal under private notifications...

and yes I know brevity they're are a dozen of vendors who supposedly sell 2c-i, that wasn't my point. Don't take things so literal mate!


----------



## HarryAreola (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween all!
SWIM's read this whole thread, and this is my first post. SWIM has been a dedicated psychonaut for over two decades and have only recently become aware of these "RCs". Lyserge, fungus, and extracted mescaline, are, so far the only trips SWIMs taken, but SWIMs used them in a variety of combinations, as well as with other chemical accompanyment. SWIM has also been researching ayahuasca and its active ingrediants for a couple years now, and after a trip to the store for mason jars this weekend, SWIM should be indulging in some spice very soon. 

Regarding RCs: SWIM loves the traditional psychedelics and does not consume them strictly for "party" purposes, but as an educational and enlightenment tool. So SWIMS question to those of you who view traditional psychedelics in the same way that swim does; Are the 2c-x's really worth the trouble? SWIM's been looking into sources for a while now, as well as digesting information from blogs and boards about the chemicals themselves, but this is the first forumSWIM's joined in an effort to communicate with the community. I think SWIM may have found a reliable vendor, but SWIM wants to discuss the experience and decide if this is something SWIM really wants to do.

Anyone care to engage SWIM with a reply?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

HarryAreola said:


> Anyone care to engage SWIM with a reply?


After you tell me who the fuck SWIM is.


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 1, 2009)

Someone Who Isn't Me.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 1, 2009)

HarryAreola said:


> Happy Halloween all!
> SWIM's read this whole thread, and this is my first post. SWIM has been a dedicated psychonaut for over two decades and have only recently become aware of these "RCs". Lyserge, fungus, and extracted mescaline, are, so far the only trips SWIMs taken, but SWIMs used them in a variety of combinations, as well as with other chemical accompanyment. SWIM has also been researching ayahuasca and its active ingrediants for a couple years now, and after a trip to the store for mason jars this weekend, SWIM should be indulging in some spice very soon.
> 
> Regarding RCs: SWIM loves the traditional psychedelics and does not consume them strictly for "party" purposes, but as an educational and enlightenment tool. So SWIMS question to those of you who view traditional psychedelics in the same way that swim does; Are the 2c-x's really worth the trouble? SWIM's been looking into sources for a while now, as well as digesting information from blogs and boards about the chemicals themselves, but this is the first forumSWIM's joined in an effort to communicate with the community. I think SWIM may have found a reliable vendor, but SWIM wants to discuss the experience and decide if this is something SWIM really wants to do.
> ...


You seem somewhat trustworthy but I don't think I'm going to GIVE you a source for a very long time. I don't think I'll verify if a source is legit either. But I will save you $200 and tell you if a source is a scam.  Certain RC's are better suited to partying sure, but they can also be very introspective if you let them be. 2C-E is a very strong psychedelic so if you want to use it and reflect then that will be a very interesting experience for you.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 3, 2009)

SWIM is my pet turtle I find in Cambodia... haha, no look up www.drug-forums.com, you'll find its one popular acronym


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

It is very annoying when it's constantly used...


----------



## shepj (Nov 3, 2009)

yeap.. not like it even protects your ass either.


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 3, 2009)

Ahh there you Shep. Where you been?


----------



## shepj (Nov 3, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Ahh there you Shep. Where you been?


here and there lol, don't worry I'm not arrested or dead  

just busy. I got a lot of shit goin on at the moment so I'll be in here when I can lol.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

Not really needed either.


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 3, 2009)

No doubt. Lots of fighting going on. We need more people to back shit up.


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 3, 2009)

SWIM heard it was =P.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

We always have Shepj! What few days hes on.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 3, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> Learn to trust people.....Besides even if they are cops, they won't be able to stop any foreign based companies. They would need to contact their government and even then, they have bigger things to worry about rather than small time suppliers. They want the top guns getting the stuff or the people willingly giving it away.


Im a cop as you can tell (this being my first post) and i would like to take this opportunity to inform you that though i could go read about growing operations and find out who i need to arrest next,
im gana stay on this thread till someone fucks up and spills the beans...so be careful  

now ima go and try to get a thread up on the cultivation on mushrooms


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

It is a illegal for an officer of the law to sign up for membership on this website jackass.


----------



## whipcreamgoddess (Nov 4, 2009)

My lil birdy has previously ordered from online vendors b4 unforuntately now they no longer exist but have found an individual that is located in US. that will supply 2 g minimum order of 2ci or e for 150 a g. but I got to order 2 minimum. I heard by word of mouth from someone I got some 2ce off of in person. K heres my dilemma 1. I cant check online source for validity and 2. the business only takes cash. The source I got it from said they would go in on half to prove itz legit so thatd be 150 for my part there is no shipping charge to speak of and overall delivery methods are by regular mail with no tracking. Should I or not? By the way itz all done thru email not website. I get paid tommorrow and probably will I really distrust the us postal service however. Ill let you know if I do and the outcome. Happy trails everyone.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

I got to the second sentence and scrolled down to tell you, NO.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 4, 2009)

Brevity said:


> It is a illegal for an officer of the law to sign up for membership on this website jackass.


shit u caught me! now every ones gana no im not a cop!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just go in neck deep with adultswim


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 4, 2009)

jeezus....i leave town for a week and all the threads have taken off. not necessarily in a good direction either.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

Round them up with me.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Round them up with me.


I need to throw on my wrangler jeans for this one


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 5, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I need to throw on my wrangler jeans for this one


 
YEE....haw?

im far too tired from my trip to be engaging. sorry.


----------



## whipcreamgoddess (Nov 11, 2009)

Just to let you know got home today n I had my package waiting for me....The risk well worth it....I got 2 g of 2c-e for 310......I cant wait to see the inside of the universe.....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn you got jewed on the price thats $50 more than a very reputable vendor.


----------



## PuffDeeCee (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Damn you got jewed on the price thats $50 more than a very reputable vendor.


That is a little steep, but if you got it from the US or Canada it's not as bad as it seems. IMO, damn near any price you pay for 2c-E is worth it provided you receive it. I've seen grams for $210 from Canadian suppliers, so $300ish isn't too bad provided they deliver.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Well a gram is $118 so I'd say for 2 grams $310 is way to expensive.


----------



## PuffDeeCee (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well a gram is $118 so I'd say for 2 grams $310 is way to expensive.


Value is relative only to what the buyer will pay & the seller sell for. I also pay $118, but have seen $210/g commonly in Canada and the US. If your source for $118 closed doors tomorrow would you pay $37 more per gram? I would.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

No because I have yet another source which is only $128.  Ten bucks more.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

Well that's a good deal, everyone's got 2C-E and 2C-I, reason to be happy then huh.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Well that's a good deal, everyone's got 2C-E and 2C-I, reason to be happy then huh.


Me, you, and him.  Yay!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Me, you, and him.  Yay!


I am deprived in that area you sons of bitches


----------



## OGStickyFingaz (Nov 12, 2009)

swim ordered from some 2c-i from a site, but he's not sure if it legit...it says still processing after 3 days. swim emailed the guy and he said it shipped out yesterday morning and would give the tracking number but hasn't emailed swim back. Can anyone tell me if this site is legit?

www.mychems.net

Highlight for info 
[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey, another dodgey single-digit poster here on the endless journey to procure RC Sources...I was about to ask you all for a PM of the link (since that's obviously worked so well for all those others!) but I think I've found a couple and would just like someone to say scam, safe or legit (one of them has already sort-of been mentioned, page 11-12, regarding Eve) if anyone could help me out it'd be handy...if not I'll just have to become a productive and valued member of the forums and you'll be wracked with guilt every time you see one of my posts.

tl;dr - I may have sources, would like someone to verify


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 12, 2009)

Lets put it this way...eve is full of shit. Hope that helps.


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 12, 2009)

Now that's what I want to hear!...I suppose I'll never know for certain until I make the order, $51 isn't too much to risk chasing dreams


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

*swim ordered from some 2c-i from a site, but he's not sure if it legit...it says still processing after 3 days. swim emailed the guy and he said it shipped out yesterday morning and would give the tracking number but hasn't emailed swim back. Can anyone tell me if this site is legit?*

pm the info. and I can probably lead you in the right direction and please state who you ordered from. Most of the sites never act fast and send you product right away, so never buy into that speedy service slogan. Please verify the payment plan and shipping route!


----------



## OGStickyFingaz (Nov 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> *swim ordered from some 2c-i from a site, but he's not sure if it legit...it says still processing after 3 days. swim emailed the guy and he said it shipped out yesterday morning and would give the tracking number but hasn't emailed swim back. Can anyone tell me if this site is legit?*
> 
> pm the info. and I can probably lead you in the right direction and please state who you ordered from. Most of the sites never act fast and send you product right away, so never buy into that speedy service slogan. Please verify the payment plan and shipping route!


 The site swim ordered from is in his previous post . swim got an email earlier from the vendor and provided a tracking number but it said could not find shipment..but it was usps and I know there kinda slow with there tracking updates. Also how do you PM on this site? lol do you need to be a member for awhile?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah yes... I believe you need to have a least a post count of a 100 to pm... so get to writing and soon you'll have the priviledge to pm 

... or provide me with a private email and I can help you out for sure! 

You can contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## OGStickyFingaz (Nov 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ah yes... I believe you need to have a least a post count of a 100 to pm... so get to writing and soon you'll have the priviledge to pm
> 
> ... or provide me with a private email and I can help you out for sure!
> 
> You can contact me @ [email protected]


 Ahh damn 100? Oh well I guess thats a good thing. Sent you an email


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

OGStickyFingaz said:


> Ahh damn 100? Oh well I guess thats a good thing. Sent you an email


 
Really havent received anyting on my blackberry email... damn im rollllllllllling balls right


----------



## OGStickyFingaz (Nov 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Really havent received anyting on my blackberry email... damn im rollllllllllling balls right


 oh thats werd. Damn you lucky mofo...been having trouble finding beans for 5 months.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

OGStickyFingaz said:


> oh thats werd. Damn you lucky mofo...been having trouble finding beans for 5 months.


Southern cali.. is always supplying the greatest rolls. Beware of this and that chemicals in the pill, piperazines and dreaded bombs, thats what you have to be careful for!


----------



## OGStickyFingaz (Nov 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Southern cali.. is always supplying the great ecsaty. Europe is dead when it comes estasy!
> 
> rc this, rc that, piperazines and threaded meth bombs.. that's what you have to be careful for!


 Thats why I can't find any lol. I used to live in cali and always could get some bomb rolls...now im lucky if I find a connect for caffine pills lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 13, 2009)

OGStickyFingaz said:


> Thats why I can't find any lol. I used to live in cali and always could get some bomb rolls...now im lucky if I find a connect for caffine pills lol.


Thats truckers ecstasy for ya


----------



## OracleOfHallucinogens (Nov 13, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Southern cali.. is always supplying the greatest rolls. Beware of this and that chemicals in the pill, piperazines and dreaded bombs, thats what you have to be careful for!


I was just about to bitch about how many pipes are in my area for beans.. I just jumped on pillreports and apparently there has been an influx of actual ecstasy containing mdma lol.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

Ecstasy ecstasy... Sorry bro. Your source jilted me once. Never bought again. I paid, they said the shipped it, it has yet to be received.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like a scam to me. It says they are US based, which probably isnt a good sign, it also says they use to accept pay pal, which is definitely not a good sign.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 13, 2009)

snuggle2boogie lmao


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Looks like a scam to me. It says they are US based, which probably isnt a good sign, it also says they use to accept pay pal, which is definitely not a good sign.


Quite a few VERY legit vendors used to accept Paypal.


----------



## OGStickyFingaz (Nov 13, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ecstasy ecstasy... Sorry bro. Your source jilted me once. Never bought again. I paid, they said the shipped it, it has yet to be received.


 Are you serious? The guy said he shipped it and provided tracking but says item not found. Should I dispute it with my credit card company?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 14, 2009)

OGStickyFingaz said:


> Are you serious? The guy said he shipped it and provided tracking but says item not found. Should I dispute it with my credit card company?


If you so wish. I can not say what you should do, that is _entirely_ your choice.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeps alot of peeps take a look at my email and giggle at the SNUGGLES. It's a trademark of mine...or an old email referring to my deep raver days!


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 14, 2009)

Was snuggles your raver name?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO. Snuggles...


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 15, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> *swim ordered from some 2c-i from a site, but he's not sure if it legit...it says still processing after 3 days. swim emailed the guy and he said it shipped out yesterday morning and would give the tracking number but hasn't emailed swim back. Can anyone tell me if this site is legit?*
> 
> pm the info. and I can probably lead you in the right direction and please state who you ordered from. Most of the sites never act fast and send you product right away, so never buy into that speedy service slogan. Please verify the payment plan and shipping route!


I know speedy service.


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn these shits are being passed around like candy.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Damn these shits are being passed around like candy.


????? What?


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 15, 2009)

AchillesLast said:


> I hate to dig up an old thread, but I was wondering if someone could PM in the right direction to a legit website that has 2c-e in supply. Thanks!



I would also like a link to a legit site that has 2c-e. It would be much appreciated. Worm


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> I would also like a link to a legit site that has 2c-e. It would be much appreciated. Worm


OK, I'm done with this charity, search on Google for a place to buy RC's. This task is not physically strenuous so you should be able to do it for hours. In only about 10-20 minutes of searching you'd probably find one or maybe even two legit sites.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> OK, I'm done with this charity, search on Google for a place to buy RC's. This task is not physically strenuous so you should be able to do it for hours. In only about 10-20 minutes of searching you'd probably find one or maybe even two legit sites.



Don't get sassy with me or I'll slap that cig right out of your mouth j/k Just figured it would be easier to get it from someone that has ordered off a legitimate site. Help a fellow RIU out man and stop being a pansy  worm


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm probably the only one on the entire Internet that has just straight up given a person a vendor because they asked me to. I've given like three people legit vendors just because they asked. Now it's getting ridiculous. Just spend a half hour search dude and stop expecting people to spoon feed sources to you.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm probably the only one on the entire Internet that has just straight up given a person a vendor because they asked me to. I've given like three people legit vendors just because they asked. Now it's getting ridiculous. Just spend a half hour search dude and stop expecting people to spoon feed sources to you.[/QUOTE
> 
> I dont expect to get spoon fed even though you allready done it for 3 people as you stated. .. anyone else willing would much be appreciated.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Brevity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably the only one on the entire Internet that has just straight up given a person a vendor because they asked me to. I've given like three people legit vendors just because they asked. Now it's getting ridiculous. Just spend a half hour search dude and stop expecting people to spoon feed sources to you.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm planning to place an order with a site I found once my moneybookers account is set up...if it works i'll let you know (in return for high praises obv!)


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

Sure it's legit??


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 15, 2009)

Only one way to be certain...I've looked up whether anyone's reported it as a scam and found a few reports, but it turns out they're all from the same person across multiple sites and they later retracted their accusation. So i'm as confident as I can be about it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

Would the person be named 'xxx'? Cause if so you have a legit site. VERY LEGIT


----------



## shepj (Nov 15, 2009)

Brevity, I hear you about the spoon feeding.. it's like jesus christ, fuckinggoogleit.


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 15, 2009)

Well that would be telling...needless to say I'm now more confident than ever!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> Brevity, I hear you about the spoon feeding.. it's like jesus christ, fuckinggoogleit.


I'm not asking a difficult task of them. Its not hard, just a lil time consuming.


Dude, I'm watching old looney tunes.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 15, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> Well that would be telling...needless to say I'm now more confident than ever!


No need to be confident. I know its legit from experience.


----------



## hydrohombre (Nov 16, 2009)

achilleslast said:


> i hate to dig up an old thread, but i was wondering if someone could pm in the right direction to a legit website that has 2c-e in supply. Thanks!


 ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hydrohombre (Nov 16, 2009)

Wait ive found eve, then I googled the site and couldn't enter is their site down?????


----------



## hydrohombre (Nov 16, 2009)

i found another site that sells it from 1/2 a gram and up 1 gram at 235 does any one know if this site is legit I dont want to give out to much info... But if u've ordered from this site U know what im talking about


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 16, 2009)

"the site" is down atm...just as i was about to order as well


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

Ummm, no its not. ??? It loaded fine for me.


----------



## shepj (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ummm, no its not. ??? It loaded fine for me.


I am having issues with it as well (and I was earlier).


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

Really?!?!? Weird, for some odd reason it works for me.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Really?!?!? Weird, for some odd reason it works for me.


Not working here... Hope it does on friday though... I have much research to conduct.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

Still works for me perfectly fine~!!!! Weird.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 16, 2009)

I did my research and it's not loading for me as well, sorry for the laziness brevity.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

OK, I've edited that bit out because apparently I was being to obvious....


----------



## NuggityDank (Nov 16, 2009)

Hahaha "Eve's site".


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

^^^^

Would you mind editing?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Still not working.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

Dude, it loads in a split second! What the fuck is right with my computer!!!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Dude, it loads in a split second! What the fuck is right with my computer!!!!


ha ha, are you working offline?
Still nothing.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

How am I able to talk to you if I am offline?


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 16, 2009)

Starting to think we might be looking at different places here! The twitter page for "the site" even says the site is offline!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

Quit saying Eve please! edit it out if you please!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's fucked up. References like this are exactly what gets sites like this taken down. Edit your shit if you want it to remain available for your research purposes


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 16, 2009)

done and done, going through all my posts now to remove any trace...of course this now means you need to edit out you telling me to edit it out :s


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 16, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> done and done, going through all my posts now to remove any trace...of course this now means you need to edit out you telling me to edit it out :s


Not until EVERYONE edits it out.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 17, 2009)

It even says on their twitter that the site is down.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> It even says on their twitter that the site is down.


So I've noticed.


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> So I've noticed.


You still getting on ok, or has it stopped even for you now?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

Nope.  Still works. I've noticed some weird things too.


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 17, 2009)

Ah it's up again for me now as well...what weird things have you noticed? provided they don't give too much away of course


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

25 thou. and counting, no I wouldn't be flattered by giving you "ALL" guys a source! The souce isn't a spot, it's a source for research!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

Yipee!! I was correct in my thoughts. Prepare for the suprise product.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yipee!! I was correct in my thoughts. Prepare for the suprise product.


What does the cat have in the bag this time


----------



## BlueNine (Nov 17, 2009)

It's like Christmas eve...i wanna open iiiit!


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

In a few more days and the secret ingredient will be released


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

Veritastic.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 18, 2009)

Site in question is online.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 18, 2009)

Indeed it is.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Indeed it is.


For you it always has been. I PM'd you.


----------



## shepj (Nov 18, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 way to avoid PM's


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 18, 2009)

LMAO. People don't like using PMs. Hilarious. I'm cleaning out my Inbox as we type.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

A full box sure does keep the pests out...


----------



## Scudreloaded (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had some x and some ketamine that was cut with the 2c-b stuff i believe.
i thought it was soo enjoyable.
tho i thought it was more similar to my mescaline trips ive had than my acid ones.
i got brighter colors and more pinks and reds out of the visuals than shrooms usualy get me.
but 
can someone PM me a legit site to get this stuff from?
..i'd kinda like to have it sitting around for whenever i wanted to do a line or somethin.
But please i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Scudreloaded said:


> I've had some x and some ketamine that was cut with the 2c-b stuff i believe.
> i thought it was soo enjoyable.
> tho i thought it was more similar to my mescaline trips ive had than my acid ones.
> i got brighter colors and more pinks and reds out of the visuals than shrooms usualy get me.
> ...


As many would suggest to you do some much needed googling and soon you'll find yourself in a very, very good place 

and true mescaline give you the hint that you just entered autumn where the sun is hiding among those orangish yellow tone leaves and the wind is a blowing like a vibrant tuba with a wide variety of weird oscillations!


----------



## Scudreloaded (Nov 24, 2009)

well i'll keep looking and researching. i guess its unscheduled so it shouldnt be too hard to find and what not

and i love the oscillations i get off of hallucinogenic. tho i usualy just refer to them as "the trippy pattern". would it be worth trying to get some cactus to try straight mescaline.
i love tripping but shrooms dont ever seem to be enough anymore. unless im eating like a O of em. 
and that shit gets expensive by then


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Scudreloaded said:


> well i'll keep looking and researching. i guess its unscheduled so it shouldnt be too hard to find and what not
> 
> and i love the oscillations i get off of hallucinogenic. tho i usualy just refer to them as "the trippy pattern". would it be worth trying to get some cactus to try straight mescaline.
> i love tripping but shrooms dont ever seem to be enough anymore. unless im eating like a O of em.
> and that shit gets expensive by then


Psilocin does become the typical after a while, unless you find the exotic stains... which could be far more visual then the dung infested ones!

Maybe you would love trying some 4-aco-dmt... and yes many research chemicals are unscheduled... but it takes some time finding a reliable vendor with pure product!

Invest more time and you'll be the victor in the end


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

This is an interesting chapter of this thread-book....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Brevity said:


> This is an interesting chapter of this thread-book....


It got revived what else can you say!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It got revived what else can you say!


WELL FUCK YOU! I'M GONNA BE POST 420!!!!!!!!!!1 Grrr!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Brevity said:


> WELL FUCK YOU! I'M GONNA BE POST 420!!!!!!!!!!1 Grrr!!!


Whoa heating words, no need to ruffle your feathers, I dont squack too loudly


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Whoa heating words, no need to ruffle your feathers, I dont squack too loudly


Steer clear!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Steer clear!!


I manage to steer clear of pigeons, but in your case... your just a deer caught between the taillights


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

Im getting the 420th post.


----------



## shepj (Nov 30, 2009)

we'll see....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh Really?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh Really??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh Really???


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

REALLY?????


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

BOOYAH!!!!!!!!!! 420th post Bitches!!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 30, 2009)

Brevity said:


> BOOYAH!!!!!!!!!! 420th post Bitches!!!


Don't you feel special.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> BOOYAH!!!!!!!!!! 420th post Bitches!!!


If you spread your word around like some evangeslitic priest, then what may have of you is one redundant tongue 

What in the hell is a 420th post, aren't you pass that marker yet?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I feel VERY special!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I feel VERY special!


Okay BREVIty, YOU FEEL enlightened... but can you please phrase me in on this 420th post.. and yes I'm still up on the 20th hour, eyes bloodshot from 2 1/2 40oz's!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/51525-supposed-place-buy-2c-i-42.html#post3466867


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/51525-supposed-place-buy-2c-i-42.html#post3466867


My eyes surrender and yet awake another day, mid evening will be my calling


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

You might just as well say, that "I breathe when I sleep" is the same thing as "I sleep when I breathe"!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You might just as well say, that "I breathe when I sleep" is the same thing as "I sleep when I breathe"!


But the latter would make no sense... if you dont breathe you dont sleep and if you breathe you sleep? hhhhmmmm, ironic enough!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

When I was wee lad I was the Dormouse of the group.  My brothers and a couple close friends.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> When I was wee lad I was the Dormouse of the group.  My brothers and a couple close friends.


Uh... your words just derailed!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

The Dormouse! Alice in Wonderland! You're cognition derailed a couple posts back you fewl!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> The Dormouse! Alice in Wonderland! You're cognition derailed a couple posts back you fewl!


I NOW see that's a frequent word in your vocabulary... hmmm, WEBSTER might adopt it one day


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.


Avoid the fuckn noid, classic


----------



## thor420 (Dec 2, 2009)

by the way if you don't breathe when you sleep you'll be sleeping alot longer then originally planned


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

thor420 said:


> by the way if you don't breathe when you sleep you'll be sleeping alot longer then originally planned


Did you think of that adage all by yourself 

Eternal sleep!


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 2, 2009)

eternal sleep, eternal dreams, eternal tripping...so that's what heaven is eh?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> eternal sleep, eternal dreams, eternal tripping...so that's what heaven is eh?


Heaven and hell are ones own perception!


----------



## thor420 (Dec 2, 2009)

how about this eternal forum? 44 pages an counting


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Heaven and hell are ones own perception!


But how could we perceive without senses?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> But how could we perceive without senses?


lols, the sense of not knowing is bliss


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 2, 2009)

How do you know when you're not knowing?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> How do you know when you're not knowing?


When you get called a stupid ass


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 2, 2009)

Touche......


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> Touche......


Slick isn't it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

Perhaps it was the Noid who should have avoided me.......


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Perhaps it was the Noid who should have avoided me.......


I always wondered, why avoid the noid anyways?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

You must throw one big sucker punch for the noid to avoid you BREVITY


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

The sonofabitch ruined my fucking pizza! Snapped that cunts neck...

[youtube]Cqp8rKZTaP8[/youtube]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> The sonofabitch ruined my fucking pizza! Snapped that cunts neck...
> 
> [youtube]Cqp8rKZTaP8[/youtube]


Mayor please no! Adam West with his silly secret agendas


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

The whole police force knew of my "secret" agenda in our search for Joan Wilder. Not very secret wouldn't you say?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> The whole police force knew of my "secret" agenda in our search for Joan Wilder. Not very secret wouldn't you say?


in "our" secret?

Joan Wilder?

Uh


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 3, 2009)

Not sure posting that is a great idea...takes very little to get from that to the source


----------



## thor420 (Dec 3, 2009)

Someone needs to remove that ASAP


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 4, 2009)

thor420 said:


> Someone needs to remove that ASAP


Exactly, pronto on that...fuck me being boozed out and doing some extra dirty research can sure cause harm... i'll remove and will talk further in pm!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 4, 2009)

Its seems like RIU WAS VERY COLD today... hardly no post... i Guess it needs my presence to actually be entertaining


----------



## thor420 (Dec 4, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Its seems like RIU WAS VERY COLD today... hardly no post... i Guess it needs my presence to actually be entertaining


We're all hiding from you
Hey ndanger werent you the one talking bout blahblah.net in that other thread? did u ever get your product?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

thor420 said:


> We're all hiding from you
> Hey ndanger werent you the one talking bout blahblah.net in that other thread? did u ever get your product?


blahblah on the other thread... can you please refresh my memory? The trainwreck I smoked last night straight befuddled my cognitive abilities 

No I haven't sent out for my product, stupid situations keep on arising which stops me from ordering. I am getting aggravated with myself!


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 7, 2009)

Better order soon or they'll be away on hols while you're craving some 2c excitement!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> Better order soon or they'll be away on hols while you're craving some 2c excitement!


Oh I'm biting my fingers... my bank account is not stable enough to order yet! Stupid shit keeps coming up and I can't do anything about it...

GRRR!


----------



## pntgio (Dec 7, 2009)

I wish I knew where to order ANY rc's from. The only ones ive found have been 2cb and 2ci and they were like 300 a gram. is that the cheapest im gonna find it more or less?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

pntgio said:


> I wish I knew where to order ANY rc's from. The only ones ive found have been 2cb and 2ci and they were like 300 a gram. is that the cheapest im gonna find it more or less?


Damn inflation up the ass... those vendors must be making bank or a straight shot for disaster!


----------



## BlueNine (Dec 8, 2009)

Translation: 300 a gram is not the cheapest you're going to find it


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 8, 2009)

BlueNine said:


> Translation: 300 a gram is not the cheapest you're going to find it


Your a fuckn riot!

translation: Great interpretor!


----------



## shepj (Dec 8, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Damn inflation up the ass... those vendors must be making bank or a straight shot for disaster!


"_The only ones ive found have been *2cb* and 2ci and they were like 300 a gram._"

Ndangered, you did notice he wrote 2c-b? Having a price alone (knowing you have a pure source of 2C-B) is worth overpaying to try a few times, IMHO.



BlueNine said:


> Translation: 300 a gram is not the cheapest you're going to find it


nah! He was saying you should pay thrice that


----------



## masterd (Dec 8, 2009)

hey guys not gunna ask for the urls or anything theres been about 30000000000 people pissing u all off with that question, but does anyone know where they will ship it to? im in australia, and ive been looking for something besides the usual(speed, Es, coke, acid) and well in my area apparently thats all there is... would love to get my hands on something new.... but yeah, does anyone know what their world wide shipping policies are? 

cheers for the time guys....


----------



## NJgrower187 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yooooooooo I've been meaning to try some of these research chems for a while now. Anyone kind enough to send a LEGIT link via PM????

Much appreciated


----------



## NJgrower187 (Dec 11, 2009)

God damnit stop being paranoid. LEO isn't going to go after someone distrubuting RESEARCH chemicals, especially such small amounts.....be real...jesus christ. You guys are fucking weird, 40-some pages of nothing but side tracking, assholes.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

.......

To the above poster...

Ya know, when you die, I'd like to go to your funeral, but I'll probably have to go to work that day. I believe in business before pleasure.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> .......
> 
> To the above poster...
> 
> Ya know, when you die, I'd like to go to your funeral, but I'll probably have to go to work that day. I believe in business before pleasure.


Its best to stray away from these chemicals if your mind and heart is not in the right place: stable and able to make a wise decision!


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 11, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Its best to stray away from these chemicals if your mind and heart is not in the right place: stable and able to make a wise decision!



nuff said..


----------



## NJgrower187 (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> .......
> 
> To the above poster...
> 
> Ya know, when you die, I'd like to go to your funeral, but I'll probably have to go to work that day. I believe in business before pleasure.


 
Wait wait wait..so let me get this straight....your going to put materalistic objects and fantasies before someones honor and respect?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Call me an asshole, what do you expect?


----------



## NJgrower187 (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Call me an asshole, what do you expect?


Haha I was just kidding bro. I've never personally met you so I have no clue. But you do seem like someone that would look brown and round . Hah idk. One love.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Round and Brown Like This??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well if your asshole is like that, I wouldn't mind that kind of absurd attitude!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 12, 2009)

The Round & Brown website is SUPA' BUBBALICIOUS!


----------



## masterd (Dec 15, 2009)

well after i checked this thread i thought id go out and see what i can find...

whoever is asking for pms and details... jesus.. get your fingers and type that shit into a search engine, in 20 minutes i found 3 sites that seem legit to me and about 15 that were obviously fake... some of them even had comments about the chemicals that refered to them pretty much as a recreational drug not a research chemical(if u buy off those guys u deserve to lose your money).

anyone wants to find the shit, do the finger work yourself, its easy.... and u might even feel good because you did something for yourself


----------



## thehairyllama (Dec 16, 2009)

Round and brown...














































lol.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Round and brown...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Very round and very brown.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm just trying to add some, shall we say, COLOUR to the preceding...


----------



## gregstayshigh (Dec 19, 2009)

Oisterboy said:


> Yeah, they really don't want that being posted around...
> 
> someone should edit that out.


 
you should send me that link.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 24, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yes. Very round and very brown.


Fuck brevity you always find ways to stimulant my erogenous area


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

And you my Medulla Oblongata.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 24, 2009)

I love when you speak PHYSIOLOGY with me


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm 100% sure you do.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 25, 2009)

"Hey can someone send me that link"

"What was that site again?"

"Hey is klsjdnfgns.mfsnegksndl.com a good site?"

^ Those are the posts that you do not put in this thread. Thank you.

If anything, here's what should get you well on your way to finding your research chemical vendor.

Anyways, if extra help is necessary, do not post your website that you want confirmed. Many users on this website are very helpful and will assist you in your finding your research chemical vendor. This does not mean that anyone will ever flat out just tell you a source. 

Google is your greatest tool. This website is your backup, if that.


----------



## shepj (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey is buyafucktonofrcs.com a good site?


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 25, 2009)

shepj said:


> Hey is buyafucktonofrcs.com a good site?




best on the market...lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 25, 2009)

Server not found
Firefox can't find the server at www.buyafucktonofrcs.com.








Nuff said, right?


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 25, 2009)

right...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 26, 2009)

shepj said:


> Hey is buyafucktonofrcs.com a good site?


I dunno man, they're really slow, and their selection isn't that good either. Prices are cool though.


----------



## shepj (Dec 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I dunno man, they're really slow, and their selection isn't that good either. Prices are cool though.


meh its comin from my personal selection, I do what I can... the variety will expand later.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 26, 2009)

Me and you Shepj.  We can start a vendor.


----------



## shepj (Dec 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Me and you Shepj.  We can start a vendor.


All right


----------



## tebor (Jan 1, 2010)

How much is a fuckton anyway?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Jan 1, 2010)

tebor said:


> How much is a fuckton anyway?


It's a word you naturally use when you're in a really strong habit of saying the word fuck frequently... shepj and I are young... the word comes out.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=metric+fuckton


----------



## SgtStoned (Jan 2, 2010)

Could someone send me that link as well?


----------



## shepj (Jan 2, 2010)

SgtStoned said:


> Could someone send me that link as well?


send you what link?


----------



## tebor (Jan 2, 2010)

its posted right there

www.buyafucktonofrcs.com.


----------



## masterd (Jan 3, 2010)

found a better one

http://www.mail-order-sluts-drugs-&-blackjack.com

best one stop shop ive ever found....


----------



## shepj (Jan 3, 2010)

masterd... +rep


----------



## greenesthaze (Jan 5, 2010)

i am trying to find a site for 2c-i that will ship to the us can someone pm me would be much apperciated thanks


----------



## shepj (Jan 5, 2010)

greenesthaze said:


> i am trying to find a site for 2c-i that will ship to the us can someone pm me would be much apperciated thanks


no one is going to give you a source!


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

google will give you a source


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 5, 2010)

tebor said:


> google will give you a source



That it will...


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

SgtStoned said:


> Could someone send me that link as well?


 this one?


----------



## shepj (Jan 6, 2010)

YESSS!!!!!!! hahahahah!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 6, 2010)

zELda is the master of all answers


----------



## tebor (Jan 6, 2010)

Ahh. The endangered ndagerspecimen101 post.

getting lonely in HS lately.
the regulars aren't so regular anymore


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 6, 2010)

tebor said:


> Ahh. The endangered ndagerspecimen101 post.
> 
> getting lonely in HS lately.
> the regulars aren't so regular anymore


LMFAO... yes I have become sort of endangered here on RIU lately.... damn externship gots me twisted!


----------



## masterd (Jan 8, 2010)

tebor said:


> this one?



i think i had a conversation with that guy on my last dxm trip... next time i talk to him ill hit him up for hes stash..... then i can just send it out to all you guys.....

.....now everyone just write their address down and ill get it straight out to you....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 11, 2010)

masterd said:


> i think i had a conversation with that guy on my last dxm trip... next time i talk to him ill hit him up for hes stash..... then i can just send it out to all you guys.....
> 
> .....now everyone just write their address down and ill get it straight out to you....


NOW... that's what ZELDA's brown pouch was for


----------



## masterd (Jan 11, 2010)

so whos got the stash? link or zelda? i dont wanna have to bash em both


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2010)

masterd said:


> so whos got the stash? link or zelda? i dont wanna have to bash em both


trivial pursuits can kill you


----------



## masterd (Jan 13, 2010)

lmao...... good call.....


but if it dont kill me.... ill definately kill them and take their stash....


-------------

on another note.... im quite confused as why no-one has put up their adress for me to send them link and zeldas stash?????


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Jan 13, 2010)

I live at the corner of "Getamap and Fuckoff." In "The City."

I'll be waiting outside.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2010)

masterd said:


> lmao...... good call.....
> 
> 
> but if it dont kill me.... ill definately kill them and take their stash....
> ...


Those are some pretty potent lucky charms he has in his patch


----------



## thesnuggler (Feb 3, 2010)

it'd be super cool if you could send me that link.


----------



## thesnuggler (Feb 3, 2010)

i know you've prbly sent that link alot, but do you think you could hook a brother up? i've been wanting to try both drugs for ages but i haven't been able to find a website


----------



## shepj (Feb 3, 2010)

thesnuggler said:


> i know you've prbly sent that link alot, but do you think you could hook a brother up? i've been wanting to try both drugs for ages but i haven't been able to find a website


They are both extremely easy to find.. they are the two most mainstream rc's I think I have ever heard of. Google.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

go to starbucks and have a late nite google search and you're bound to find a couple of reliable vendors


----------



## masterd (Feb 4, 2010)

the RC's are gunna be fun.... but i had some awesome LSD-25 the other night.....

i tripped like ive never tripped before... only had 1 1/2 tabs.... and holy shit, must of been some potent shit.... 

cant wait to compare some RC's to my street supply.... its gunna be some fun times......


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 4, 2010)

masterd said:


> the RC's are gunna be fun.... but i had some awesome LSD-25 the other night.....
> 
> i tripped like ive never tripped before... only had 1 1/2 tabs.... and holy shit, must of been some potent shit....
> 
> cant wait to compare some RC's to my street supply.... its gunna be some fun times......


don't be so bought on it being LSD!

Most stuff in gelatin tabs and blotter is not acid!

DOC is quite rampart!


----------



## masterd (Feb 4, 2010)

i can usually tell when i get shit other than LSD.... acid has a feeling i get, and ive never gotten it from aything else.... not saying i can be 100%.....


who cares anyway... it was awesome.... if its DOC.... i WANT SOME MORE!!!!


(and apparently were getting it off the cook in melbourne, this i cant be sure of, but ive known this dude 10 years, no reason for him to start lying now.... he knows ill buy anything anyway)



EDIT: it was a blotter by the way...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 4, 2010)

masterd said:


> i can usually tell when i get shit other than LSD.... acid has a feeling i get, and ive never gotten it from aything else.... not saying i can be 100%.....
> 
> 
> who cares anyway... it was awesome.... if its DOC.... i WANT SOME MORE!!!!
> ...


Thanks for clarifying those tad bits of information!

It is said that DOC mimics LSD VERY closely...

There is nothing wrong in that but I would be careful in consuming so many blotters in one setting...

but as you said you know the cook... and I wouldn't call this fellow a cook as you normally quality a meth producer as a cook... as those are the ABC' of chemistry!

But anywho, good luck to that guy as the penalty for manufacturing LSD IS so hard that may people are frighten in ever trying to come close to making it!


----------



## shepj (Feb 4, 2010)

first time I ever tripped I took 3 blotters of LSD-25


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 4, 2010)

shepj said:


> first time I ever tripped I took 3 blotters of LSD-25


3 hits qualify as the normal dose nowadays!


----------



## masterd (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah cook is a bad word.... i would call this dude a magician.... 

hes actually the reason why im getting into organic chemistry...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 4, 2010)

masterd said:


> yeah cook is a bad word.... i would call this dude a magician....
> 
> hes actually the reason why im getting into organic chemistry...


Magician... now that word has a ZING to it


----------



## shepj (Feb 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 3 hits qualify as the normal dose nowadays!


Not where I live. lol.. come see the scenery next october.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 5, 2010)

same here, local doses i get are one and done's. 3 of them is a helluva ride!

that offer stand for me too?


----------



## shepj (Feb 5, 2010)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> same here, local doses i get are one and done's. 3 of them is a helluva ride!
> 
> that offer stand for me too?


Coming to see the scenery? Ofcourse. New England during the fall (in my opinion) is probably one of the most beautiful places you can be. Not to mention all the weed/lsd/and mdma that is thrown around lol.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> Coming to see the scenery? Ofcourse. New England during the fall (in my opinion) is probably one of the most beautiful places you can be. Not to mention all the weed/lsd/and mdma that is thrown around lol.


i have family in the pennsylvania mountains so i kinda know what you mean...the kinzu gorge is my all time most beutiful nature spot ive visited so far.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 5, 2010)

all those being thrown into one big melting pot of swirling NEW ENGLAND colours


----------



## shepj (Feb 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> all those being thrown into one big melting pot of swirling NEW ENGLAND colours


The colors are enough to make me content with life  Weed & local beer are always a plus.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> The colors are enough to make me content with life  Weed & local beer are always a plus.


The bud here treats us well too


----------



## classicratchet (Feb 7, 2010)

can some one PM me the adress to the site that sells the 2C-I


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 7, 2010)

classicratchet said:


> can some one PM me the adress to the site that sells the 2C-I


Couldn't you be any more obvious!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 8, 2010)

classicratchet said:


> can some one PM me the adress to the site that sells the 2C-I


trade ya for your social security number....mines getting kinda used up.


----------



## SLH (Feb 8, 2010)

Is 2C-E legal in the UK? And what about DOC?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Feb 8, 2010)

NO. Nothing from the books PIHKAL and TIHKAL are legal in the UK.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 9, 2010)

again IF YOU read through this thread like a wise individual you'll know alot of these compounds are on the analog control act... but most of them are pushed under the rug due to there rare availability and obscurity from the authorities!


----------



## shepj (Feb 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> again IF YOU read through this thread like a wise individual you'll know alot of these compounds are on the analog control act... but most of them are pushed under the rug due to there rare availability and obscurity from the authorities!


Ehm.. he is said in the UK. The Federal Analog Act is United States law.. 

2C-E is a Class A Substance in the UK, so is DOC.

I am under the impression that ALL of the phenethylamines are a Class A substance in the UK.


----------



## masterd (Feb 9, 2010)

i do suppose that the legality of the substance only comes into question when siezed.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 9, 2010)

SEIZED OF course!

and UK is always the first to ban the exotic stuff!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 10, 2010)

masterd said:


> i do suppose that the legality of the substance only comes into question when siezed.


i dont know about that one... i bet you start questioning the legality of it about the time they pop on the lights behind your car.


----------



## masterd (Feb 10, 2010)

na.... id actually be trying to avoiding that thought, and abonanding the thought i may or may not have a controlled substance on me and thinking of something else to give that nice police officer no reason to look sideways at me and be on his way.... once hes seized it i may aswell grab his gun....


EDIT: this is my opinion because in australia, they are very quick to get legislation passed about new drugs(i think everything in PiHKAL and TiHKAL is controlled... well just about everything ive looked into anyway.... and from what i can tell its not this analouge act bull crap that u can get around, especially scince some OD's(not sure if they were fatal or not) on RC's(DOI i think)

so i think theyre all illegal to me... may aswell have ice


----------



## shepj (Feb 10, 2010)

masterd said:


> EDIT: this is my opinion because in australia, they are very quick to get legislation passed about new drugs(i think everything in PiHKAL and TiHKAL is controlled...


To the best of my knowledge, in Australia, substances are banned by the structure of the molecule being similar to that of an already controlled substance. It is similar to the Federal Analog Act, but is more effective in controlling legislation on substances. I hope we never switch over to that. lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 10, 2010)

shepj said:


> To the best of my knowledge, in Australia, substances are banned by the structure of the molecule being similar to that of an already controlled substance. It is similar to the Federal Analog Act, but is more effective in controlling legislation on substances. I hope we never switch over to that. lol.


The UK'ers are just more open to experiment with TIKHAL's and PIKHAL's peculiar structure that gives alarm to the fed's... 

Here in america you have a few confiscation of blotters and tabs with 2c and other tryptamine compounds!


----------



## masterd (Feb 10, 2010)

> To the best of my knowledge, in Australia, substances are banned by the structure of the molecule being similar to that of an already controlled substance. It is similar to the Federal Analog Act, but is more effective in controlling legislation on substances. I hope we never switch over to that. lol.


yeah its like an analog act thats effictive lol...

dam australian law makers making the laws effective... some arsehole had to complain about his trip lasting 24 hours, went to the cops and handed in a trip containing DOI, then they went looking for the shit.... and then alot of shit got banned....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 10, 2010)

People need to learn to how control their goddamn trips


----------



## shepj (Feb 11, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> People need to learn to how control their goddamn trips


meh.. it is what happens when you throw a narrow minded person who "Wants to get fucked up and see cool shit" on a mind-opening, spiritually enhancing, visual substance. It is more than they know how to/wanted to handle


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 11, 2010)

shepj said:


> meh.. it is what happens when you throw a narrow minded person who "Wants to get fucked up and see cool shit" on a mind-opening, spiritually enhancing, visual substance. It is more than they know how to/wanted to handle


im a firm believer that certain people shouldnt have thier minds opened.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Certain minds that are open only lead to HELL OR what their mind conceives is HELL!


----------



## bouncingsoulelectro (Mar 1, 2010)

where to order 2c-i and other things online in CANADA?????

PLEASE PM ME! 

Thanks, god bless


----------



## shepj (Mar 1, 2010)

bouncingsoulelectro said:


> where to order 2c-i and other things online in CANADA?????
> 
> PLEASE PM ME!
> 
> Thanks, god bless


here you go, it's even a Canadian source!

Research Chemicals from Canada


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 1, 2010)

God damn BREVITY!

You're gonna give viruses


----------



## shepj (Mar 1, 2010)

I am not Brevity for fuck's sake.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 1, 2010)

shepj said:


> I am not Brevity for fuck's sake.


LMFAO!

I'm just so used to saying those words


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 3, 2010)

wtf there r a shitload online quit being stingy with the girls that put out and send a mother fucker a pm


----------



## BangBangNig (Mar 3, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> wtf there r a shitload online quit being stingy with the girls that put out and send a mother fucker a pm


Or you could just step your game up and find the girls yourself....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude... that diesel guy needs to chill... I don't get one fuckin' word he says!

He pm's with this ridiculous way of asking me for RC'S! What a douche...


----------



## 85kryptonite (Mar 3, 2010)

i know this sounds stupid, but how exactly would i use western union to make my payment for the rc's? ive never used western union before


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> i know this sounds stupid, but how exactly would i use western union to make my payment for the rc's? ive never used western union before


You can either use western union online or go to a local cashier checking place... you pay the approriated funds to the vendor and their is a small fee for the transfer... YOU CAN DO MONEY IN MINUTES which is a much better route!


----------



## BlueNine (Mar 4, 2010)

If you use their online service, be prepared to have to call to confirm the payment. They'll ask you a few basic questions (name, address etc) then ask if you know the person you're sending money to and what the purpose of the transaction is (making a purchase), then they'll say they cannot guarantee any purchases and you're sending money at your own risk.

So far I've used WU twice and had one guy who actively tried to convince me not to send the money, and a girl who obv couldn't care less.


----------



## illtoxic (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey whats up yall, Swim was just having an old itch for some old skool trippin havent ate 5meoamt or 2ce in a long while but SWim said he would really really would like to take another trip to the space world. Swim's main question is are there any sites around the are safe and still ship to us?? please pm me swim is dying to get back to space!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 4, 2010)

AMT is just lethal... stay far, far away!

Although most 2cx's are delightful


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, I ordered via western union and called to confirm order and everything went fine! Just read the faq's part thoroughly and you should have a nice pack of psychedelics in your hands in no time


----------



## shepj (Mar 4, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> i know this sounds stupid, but how exactly would i use western union to make my payment for the rc's? ive never used western union before


Give me your MTCN and I'll tell you.


----------



## illtoxic (Mar 4, 2010)

OH EM GEE!!! 5meoamt was SOOOOOOO crazy talk about 16 hours of being GONE! It had me smoking an invisible joint with a bob marley poster of mine. I only did a small line though did not have a hundredth scale so do not dosage but INTENSE! 2ce though Is my love.... not to long, EXTREMELY strong, not to horrible of a comedown...Guess ill just sit up all night some night soon and browse through google... I sure do miss bravo trading!


----------



## illtoxic (Mar 4, 2010)

Meant to say know after do not* haha


----------



## masterd (Mar 6, 2010)

couple of cups of coffee and google, and im sure youll find plenty of sources, theres even plenty of people that if you ask nice enough will even confirm sources, just dont push it or no1 will help


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 6, 2010)

Fire up your expresso machine and crack your knuckles and get ta googling


----------



## BlueNine (Mar 7, 2010)

I just had a night in with ma google...found no less than 5 vendors which I will be investigating further, lost count of the ones I found that seemed dodgey though! Its all about the choice of words!


----------



## masterd (Mar 7, 2010)

and i found looking for different compounds gave me a lot bigger of a range to choose from, and you can find a vendors with a huge lists that are hard to find uing the more obscure compounds


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 7, 2010)

The less known about are the more abundant to the eye, what a ye high maxim


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ive been reading this forum for a while and i tried just doing a google search but i couldn't find a single site that seems legit. im not looking for a hand out, just a point in the right direction. you know? for example, how should i word my search? should i just google research chemicals? A little help would be nice. please and thank you


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 21, 2010)

juggaloteddy420 said:


> Ive been reading this forum for a while and i tried just doing a google search but i couldn't find a single site that seems legit. im not looking for a hand out, just a point in the right direction. you know? for example, how should i word my search? should i just google research chemicals? A little help would be nice. please and thank you


lsdinternational.com


----------



## shepj (Mar 21, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> lsdinternational.com


they are down.


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 21, 2010)

Would i be able get 2c-i off of that website if it comes back online?


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 21, 2010)

i've been reading about that site and it dosen't seem like its going to come back online. any other suggestions.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 21, 2010)

lol shepj knows I was just fucking with you. That used to be a legit acid source a long time ago.. It doesnt even exist anymore.


----------



## shepj (Mar 21, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> lol shepj knows I was just fucking with you. That used to be a legit acid source a long time ago.. It doesnt even exist anymore.


I know  .........


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2010)

back online! 

Is a very frugal demand


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 22, 2010)

juggaloteddy420 said:


> Ive been reading this forum for a while and i tried just doing a google search but i couldn't find a single site that seems legit. im not looking for a hand out, just a point in the right direction. you know? for example, how should i word my search? should i just google research chemicals? A little help would be nice. please and thank you


can someone plz help me with this?


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure i found someone i can get rcs off of but your advice would still be very much appreciated.


----------



## shepj (Mar 22, 2010)

juggaloteddy420 said:


> I'm pretty sure i found someone i can get rcs off of but your advice would still be very much appreciated.


throw me a pm and Ill help ya out


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont know if i can. Or atleast i dont know how. Im kinda new here, i dont think i have that privalige yet.


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 23, 2010)

I fugured it out.


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Nevermind. I accidentaly posted a visitor message. Im stil a little confused on how to work this site. Can u throw me an email at [email protected]


----------



## shepj (Mar 23, 2010)

juggaloteddy420 said:


> Nevermind. I accidentaly posted a visitor message. Im stil a little confused on how to work this site. Can u throw me an email at [email protected]


Click on someone's name (like in a thread)

There will be a drop-down menu:

"Send a private message to..."

ta-da.

I do not have intentions of emailing an unsecure address.


----------



## newgrower21 (Mar 23, 2010)

what is 2C-I what drug is like ???


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 24, 2010)

shepj said:


> Click on someone's name (like in a thread)
> 
> There will be a drop-down menu:
> 
> ...



all it says is..


shepj View Public Profile Find all posts by shepj Add shepj to Your Contacts vBExperience
Points: 12,322, Level: 16












Level up: 17%, 1,328 Points needed












Activity: 65%













 vBExperience Ranking


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 24, 2010)

shepj said:


> Click on someone's name (like in a thread)
> 
> There will be a drop-down menu:
> 
> ...



all it says is...

shepj View Public Profile Send a private message to shepj Find all posts by shepj Add shepj to Your Contacts


----------



## shepj (Mar 24, 2010)

juggaloteddy420 said:


> all it says is...
> 
> shepj View Public Profile Send a private message to shepj Find all posts by shepj Add shepj to Your Contacts


Send a private message to shepj

^ thats it


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 24, 2010)

shepj said:


> Send a private message to shepj
> 
> ^ thats it


I think we should make a thread "ON HOW TO SEND A PRIVATE MESSAGE!"


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 25, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I think we should make a thread "ON HOW TO SEND A PRIVATE MESSAGE!"


 +rep on that lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Seriously... it would debunk the whole "holding up" process of acquiring some life long sustaining knowledge


----------



## shepj (Mar 25, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Seriously... it would debunk the whole "holding up" process of acquiring some life long sustaining knowledge


haha that is awesome.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Eeeeek SHEPJ!

YOU'VE been roaming these forums for hours end now? Any sleep as of yet


----------



## shepj (Mar 25, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Eeeeek SHEPJ!
> 
> YOU'VE been roaming these forums for hours end now? Any sleep as of yet


yeah a few hours lol, I have school in a bit 

did you get that last PM last night? If you sign up lemme know ur username so I can approve ya.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 26, 2010)

shepj said:


> yeah a few hours lol, I have school in a bit
> 
> did you get that last PM last night? If you sign up lemme know ur username so I can approve ya.


Registration complete..

Just awaiting your approval


----------



## LOLertr0nz (Apr 14, 2010)

yess um I would also like this link if you out pm it to me that would be fantastic mmmmm kay ?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2010)

LOLertr0nz said:


> yess um I would also like this link if you out pm it to me that would be fantastic mmmmm kay ?


umm kay to what my friend?

...and I'm still thinking what in the hell does that captain has to do with your statement!

Edit: funny shit nonetheless


----------



## LOLertr0nz (Apr 14, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> umm kay to what my friend?
> 
> ...and I'm still thinking what in the hell does that captain has to do with your statement!
> 
> Edit: funny shit nonetheless


 
that them thurr 2ce or 2ci ordering websites i remeber having that stuff back in my younger years for raves and it just made everything traill so hard with my rave lights I LOVED IT and mephedrone is getting banned this friday so it would be nice to get something along those lines again that isnt a scheduled substance lol.


----------



## frank.e420 (Apr 14, 2010)

shepj said:


> Click on someone's name (like in a thread)
> 
> There will be a drop-down menu:
> 
> ...


What about a hushmail.com account? I'm looking for the same info and don't have the ability to PM yet. Would appreciate the help, if possible!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 15, 2010)

frank.e420 said:


> What about a hushmail.com account? I'm looking for the same info and don't have the ability to PM yet. Would appreciate the help, if possible!


You are picking up my grasshopper


----------



## kayasuma (Apr 15, 2010)

can someone pm me the URL(s)? to that or those sites selling the 2c-I and/or 2c-e, please? thank you very much!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 15, 2010)

kayasuma said:


> can someone pm me the URL(s)? to that or those sites selling the 2c-I and/or 2c-e, please? thank you very much!


If confidential doesn't ring a bell... go stomp on your request!


----------



## HuanErnesto (Apr 18, 2010)

are there any good vendors of 2c-e who are shipping it fast? (answer via pn please)


----------



## shepj (Apr 18, 2010)

Stop asking for sources. Ask for help, not a source. Fuckers wanting everything to be spoon fed to them.. punk bitches.


----------



## Haddaway (Apr 18, 2010)

WHy is everyone so stupid?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 18, 2010)

shepj said:


> Stop asking for sources. Ask for help, not a source. Fuckers wanting everything to be spoon fed to them.. punk bitches.


Just because you google: 2c-i!

And rollitup pop's up... doesn't mean this is a source for 2c-i.

People post once and think they have the right to these chemical treasures... I can't help but just have pity for those people!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 18, 2010)

shepj said:


> I will more than likely have access to a decent freezer tonight..
> 
> will it be a problem that I have ~300ml Naptha?
> 
> ...


That's one problem I would have too if i was taking on a dmt extraction. No proper freezer... I just have one of those cubicle size fridges


----------



## shepj (Apr 18, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That's one problem I would have too if i was taking on a dmt extraction. No proper freezer... I just have one of those cubicle size fridges


oh dude.. I am an idiot.. my initial comment was definitely supposed to go in my DMT thread... lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 18, 2010)

shepj said:


> oh dude.. I am an idiot.. my initial comment was definitely supposed to go in my DMT thread... lol.


haha... it happens to the best of us


----------



## 85kryptonite (Apr 18, 2010)

hey does anybody know where can i get a good, cheap mg scale? Also, whats the best way to store rc's and spore syringes? and how long are they good for before degrading?


----------



## DownLikeBCPowder (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, well, I'm not asking anybody for any sort of source, but I am wondering about a particular one.

It has a pretty business-related name, centered around a measurement system with another parent site for more quantity with the same "cute" name.

Ships with Air Mail or Registered Air Mail. Anyone know if this is a legit site? I'm fairly certain it is, but I'd hate to waste my time and effort.


----------



## shepj (Apr 18, 2010)

DownLikeBCPowder said:


> Okay, well, I'm not asking anybody for any sort of source, but I am wondering about a particular one.
> 
> It has a pretty business-related name, centered around a measurement system with another parent site for more quantity with the same "cute" name.
> 
> Ships with Air Mail or Registered Air Mail. Anyone know if this is a legit site? I'm fairly certain it is, but I'd hate to waste my time and effort.


send me a PM.


----------



## DownLikeBCPowder (Apr 18, 2010)

I surely must be retarded as I cannot fathom how to send a PM on this particular BB system. I see where I can post to your wall, but I honestly don't see any indication that a PM system even exists.

Hell, I can't even find my own inbox. I've never seen a BB system like this.


----------



## shepj (Apr 19, 2010)

get your post count up a bit


----------



## DownLikeBCPowder (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, well, that sounds fun. Okay, I'll see what I can do about that.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 19, 2010)

DownLikeBCPowder said:


> I surely must be retarded as I cannot fathom how to send a PM on this particular BB system. I see where I can post to your wall, but I honestly don't see any indication that a PM system even exists.
> 
> Hell, I can't even find my own inbox. I've never seen a BB system like this.


Private messages are a gained privilege around here. But from the looks of things, you're headed in the wrong direction my friend


----------



## DownLikeBCPowder (Apr 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Private messages are a gained privilege around here. But from the looks of things, you're headed in the wrong direction my friend


And how exactly do you figure that is the case?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 19, 2010)

DownLikeBCPowder said:


> And how exactly do you figure that is the case?


If I figure, there is no need in second questioning


----------



## DownLikeBCPowder (Apr 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> If I figure, there is no need in second questioning


I appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 19, 2010)

DownLikeBCPowder said:


> I appreciate the warm welcome.


Anytime brother!

Stick around these boards and eventually you'll have RC'S falling from the sky... like candy coated cough drops


----------



## DownLikeBCPowder (Apr 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Anytime brother!
> 
> Stick around these boards and eventually you'll have RC'S falling from the sky... like candy coated cough drops


To be quite frank, I already have most of what I need in reliable areas, but there are some which could use improvement. I'd be glad to compare and contrast notes with anyone interested. I will take note of what you've said and the notion is appreciated.


----------



## jeffrotull (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys - wtf is the deal telling people not to ask for sources? Posting it in public places where everyone and their mother might stumble across is leaps-and-bounds different than pm'ing some RIU community member that's known to be legit.

I, for one, have had success with googling websites in the past. And by success I mean ~50% success/scam rate (although if you're smart you protect your investment in ways so you can recover your money.

The "RC Biz" or w/e you wanna call it is so flooded with scammers at this point it is actually very hard to find the real deal anymore. Both my primary sites have now officially closed down with no reopen date due to all the rushed UK legislation against these types of products.

If any folks reading this know where the real deal is at then hit me up pm please.

Good luck to everyone else in their hunt.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 21, 2010)

jeffrotull said:


> Guys - wtf is the deal telling people not to ask for sources? Posting it in public places where everyone and their mother might stumble across is leaps-and-bounds different than pm'ing some RIU community member that's known to be legit.
> 
> I, for one, have had success with googling websites in the past. And by success I mean ~50% success/scam rate (although if you're smart you protect your investment in ways so you can recover your money.
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm still getting used to this new interface!

Ugh, I simply don't like it... I guess I'll adapt 

Anywho, the rc world is a very close knit community... it's not rollitup or the members obligation to give out sources to every tom, dick, and harry! It's a complete filtering process... some are weeded out and some are chosen.

May the best psychonaut win


----------



## DownLikeBCPowder (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I can't imagine there are any forums that blatantly post sources unless it is an invite forum only.


----------



## shepj (Apr 22, 2010)

jeffrotull said:


> Guys - wtf is the deal telling people not to ask for sources?


If you have not done the necessary work to find them, you are not educated enough nor responsible enough to use them.



jeffrotull said:


> And by success I mean ~50% success/scam rate (although if you're smart you protect your investment in ways so you can recover your money.


If you were smart you wouldn't take a chance of ever losing your money, I call 50% a failure; ~100% is success.



jeffrotull said:


> The "RC Biz" or w/e you wanna call it is so flooded with scammers at this point it is actually very hard to find the real deal anymore.


That is some absolute horse shit. I know of 42 legit rc/mom vendors and probably somewhere around 75 substances offered. How is it hard to find the "real deal" if I'm sitting on half of one-hundred LEGIT vendors?

God damn lazy people and their misinformation.. they think I couldn't find it so it mustn't exist.


----------



## Applejackson (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I know I don't post here often (or at all? forgot I had registered here), but I've been looking for legit vendors for days now, and can't find any that are still open, don't require some sort of license/certificate, or just outright look shady. Maybe someone could at least PM some search terms to use specifically to narrow things down for me so I don't come up with a lot of bunk sites or closed sites. I know since I'm new no-one's going to want to PM me their sources, but maybe a nudge in the right direction would be nice. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## shepj (Apr 22, 2010)

Applejackson said:


> *I've been looking for legit vendors for days now*
> I know since I'm new no-one's going to want to PM me their sources, but maybe a nudge in the right direction would be nice.


PM's (for me atleast) are not working on the new layout. You need ~10 posts to be able to be PM'ed. Days? I think you'll find most the people on here with deep RC connections have been searching for 2-10 years.


----------



## Applejackson (Apr 22, 2010)

Well that's why we need the help of others who already have the knowledge so that we don't have to spend years trying to find something that may be made unobtainable before we can find it. Just looking for a little friendly help. I'll try to get my post count up without spamming the boards (legit contributions/questions) if I feel like people are going to be willing to help out. Like I said, I've been pretty heavily researching this to the best of my ability at this time, but there's so much crap/misinformation out there, it just gets to be near impossible to filter it out. The people here seem to know what's up, so I'd like to get some tips/info/whatever you're willing to share here if I can so I don't get scammed or sent on a wild goose chase.


----------



## shepj (Apr 22, 2010)

Applejackson said:


> but there's so much crap/misinformation out there, it just gets to be near impossible to filter it out. The people here seem to know what's up, so I'd like to get some tips/info/whatever you're willing to share here if I can so I don't get scammed or sent on a wild goose chase.


True, true 

When they fix the layout and your post count is high enough to send PM's, throw me one.


----------



## Applejackson (Apr 22, 2010)

shepj said:


> True, true
> 
> When they fix the layout and your post count is high enough to send PM's, throw me one.


Cool, thanks. Will do. Doesn't seem like you're too hard to find on these boards so you'll see me around


----------



## thuglife0711 (Apr 26, 2010)

can somebody please pm a legit online vendor for 2c-e. i tried it for my first time yesterday and my roomate and I really enjoyed it. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## shepj (Apr 26, 2010)

thuglife0711 said:


> can somebody please pm a legit online vendor for 2c-e.


No, but if you PM me I may be able to give you a step in the right direction.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 29, 2010)

Was anyone able to find any "Fry" out of this thread?Been thinking alot about the shrooms its in the 80's here now.That 2c-e Mix would be better though.Pm me if ya can help me out.Peace


----------



## mdbizzle (Apr 29, 2010)

I am not PMing anyone but there seems to be too much noob bashing and elitism going on here so I am offering to give 2 sources to anyone who pm's me. 1 is located in china that is pretty pricey but have a large selection. The other is located in Canada, not as pricey but not near the selection.

I have ordered from both vendors so they are 100% legit. I am in no way related to either of these companies so If you are not a mod/admin of this site and do not like me giving sources FUCK OFF because I don't give 2 shits.


----------



## OzzBozz (May 2, 2010)

i love 2c-e. cant reccomend it enough. i've tried 2c-b as well... but 2c-e is def. my favorite of the shulgin 2cs


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 2, 2010)

what kind of scale do you guys use cuz i need to get one that is somewhat good but also cheap?


----------



## shepj (May 2, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> what kind of scale do you guys use cuz i need to get one that is somewhat good but also cheap?


any .001g scale will do.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 4, 2010)

About how many hits per G of the 2c-b?Hopefully quite a few @ those prices.


----------



## shepj (May 4, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> About how many hits per G of the 2c-b?Hopefully quite a few @ those prices.


The 2c-b vendor I know of only wants $200/g.

*2C-B Dosages*
*(Oral)*
*Threshold* 2 - 5 mg
*Light* 5 - 15 mg
*Common* 15 - 30 mg
*Strong* 25 - 50 mg​
Less would be required intranasally.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> The 2c-b vendor I know of only wants $200/g.
> 
> *2C-B Dosages*
> *(Oral)*
> ...


Ah, I have a few of these on my repertoire and it feels quite nice


----------



## shepj (May 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ah, I have a few of these on my repertoire and it feels quite nice


lol I know you do  and doesn't it?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> lol I know you do  and doesn't it?



Yall are killin me.My soul needs a good cleansing lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> Yall are killin me.My soul needs a good cleansing lol


In time my young grasshopper


----------



## chilled tocker (May 19, 2010)

Hi im passing along pretty late here cause I'm having trouble getting a connect on that 2CE, if anyone has any info a PM would bee much respected.


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (May 19, 2010)

ive been searching vendors etc.....im sure anyone who can enlighten me has heard this a million times.so to the point,ive found few jist dont want to get scammed.i know yall have heard that as well.if anybody would help with verifying legit or scam.pleeeeze!!!


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 19, 2010)

search engines....use them. Also, if the site seems shady...well


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 19, 2010)

chilled tocker said:


> Hi im passing along pretty late here cause I'm having trouble getting a connect on that 2CE, if anyone has any info a PM would bee much respected.


There are no connects for 2c-e...

Just well established legitimate businesses


----------



## Johan (May 20, 2010)

i know a really good site, but not telling, cant risk them getting shutdown. 

do research, took me weeks to find it. tip: use overseas search engines or canada. (google.ca, google.se, google.uk) search it only it that country, not the whole web


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (May 20, 2010)

thank you for the help any and all is good like i stated its not that im lazy i have been searching.to the best of my ability.alot of people are dickey on this thread.its understandable considering the nature of it but there is no reason to be rude.cdripper2...


Johan said:


> i know a really good site, but not telling, cant risk them getting shutdown.
> 
> do research, took me weeks to find it. tip: use overseas search engines or canada. (google.ca, google.se, google.uk) search it only it that country, not the whole web


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (May 20, 2010)

ok so ive read the enitre thread searched some more found 2.anyone want to take a look at what i found.1 im sure was mentioned in here.ive got a few things on a list and they have most a good price.


----------



## shepj (May 20, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> thank you for the help any and all is good like i stated its not that im lazy


Do you use a TOR or VPN when you search? Do you forward that through a proxy? Do you use a secure e-mail provider? Do you have encrypted (PGP/GPG) keys for PM/e-mailing information? 



smokedupnburnedout said:


> i have been searching.to the best of my ability.


How long are we talking about?



smokedupnburnedout said:


> ok so ive read the enitre thread searched some more found 2.anyone want to take a look at what i found.1 im sure was mentioned in here.ive got a few things on a list and they have most a good price.


PM me.


----------



## GreenRider12 (May 23, 2010)

Hello people,

I am from EU so 2C-I is kinda legal here, if any of you could point out legit site that sells it I would be soooo happy.

Please PM me!

Thank you very much!


----------



## shepj (May 23, 2010)

GreenRider12 said:


> I am from EU so 2C-I is kinda legal here, if any of you could point out legit site that sells it I would be soooo happy.


Many countries in the EU have banned 2c-i. Stop being a lazy ass. You pay me $100 Eur and I'll give you a 2c-i source.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 23, 2010)

shepj said:


> Many countries in the EU have banned 2c-i. Stop being a lazy ass. You pay me $100 Eur and I'll give you a 2c-i source.


Being the middle man A


----------



## GreenRider12 (May 24, 2010)

shepj said:


> Many countries in the EU have banned 2c-i. Stop being a lazy ass. You pay me $100 Eur and I'll give you a 2c-i source.


Found one myself


----------



## DaleGribble (May 24, 2010)

see? wasnt that easy?


----------



## 25chars (Jun 10, 2010)

I would be forever grateful if someone could give me hints to look in the right direction.


----------



## shepj (Jun 12, 2010)

25chars said:


> I would be forever grateful if someone could give me hints to look in the right direction.


No one here is against giving hints I do not think.

Hint 1)

go to:

https://www.google.com/

(_No I am not being a dick, there is a reason I added the s to the link_).


----------



## 25chars (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks so much man! Since I have no PM, Is it alright for me to leave my email on your profile wall thing so I can get in contact with you to ask about either another hint and to verify if the one or two i found are legit? I appreciate the help.


----------



## shepj (Jun 12, 2010)

25chars said:


> Thanks so much man! Since I have no PM, Is it alright for me to leave my email on your profile wall thing so I can get in contact with you to ask about either another hint and to verify if the one or two i found are legit? I appreciate the help.


gimmie 2 minutes and ill hit u up.


----------



## odaddyflex (Jun 13, 2010)

new to this... found 4 different sites offering 2ci... some offereing other forms of 2c as well as mdmai also... never ordered from anywhere though... email address is [email protected] please hook it up! hell even a hint would be nice, i've done hours of research and would like to make a puchase but i'm a true skeptic so someone with some purchase experience would be awesome...


----------



## odaddyflex (Jun 13, 2010)

also what is this 5 iai that i'm reading numerous articles about? any guinea pigs out there that can shed some light? thanks!


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2010)

I know of many, many sites, and I will definitely trade any source you need for a 2cb source, this is about one of the few chemicals I have not found yet (I think one other one is Bromo-dragonfly), but I am not interested in doing that!!

I would greatly appreciate anyone even pointing me in the right direction!!!


----------



## shepj (Jun 13, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> I will definitely trade any source you need for a 2cb source


Shit.. you have not stumbled across one yet? It is out there quite a bit bro.


----------



## darnol91 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know this is my first post on here, but I am a pretty avid GC poster. I love how every other post is someone explaining (in depth I might add) why we dont give out sources, then someone else begging for a source. I spent many days contemplating on a JWH source, and finally finding a legit (and pretty decent priced one at that). Well, now I have moved on to bigger and better things, but it seems as if this one is a much more difficult task. lol I have a source I believe is quite legit but wanted to get someone opinioin. And after trolling through the forum, Shep you look like the person with knowledge. Do you mind if somehow I get you my email and you can contact me, or vice-versa?


----------



## shepj (Jun 20, 2010)

darnol, email sent.


----------



## thefinalcountdown (Jun 30, 2010)

So this is officially my first post. I took some 2-ci for the first time a 5 days ago. I had been on prozac for the past couple of months for depression, it wasn't really helping at all. After my 2-ci trip, I went off the prozac and have never been more hopeful about life. If someone could pm me with any kind of lead on where to get some more, it would help me out and be greatly appreciated. My wife is on antidepressants as well, and I think a 2-ci experiment could be very beneficial to our lives.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jul 2, 2010)

thefinalcountdown said:


> So this is officially my first post. I took some 2-ci for the first time a 5 days ago. I had been on prozac for the past couple of months for depression, it wasn't really helping at all. After my 2-ci trip, I went off the prozac and have never been more hopeful about life. If someone could pm me with any kind of lead on where to get some more, it would help me out and be greatly appreciated. My wife is on antidepressants as well, and I think a 2-ci experiment could be very beneficial to our lives.


It may help superficially. But I bet you taking 2c-i on a regular basis will make your condition much worse!


----------



## CorwinofAmber (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi there, I'm Corwin and I'm new to the website. I was looking up random information about making and obtaining some RC's and found this discussion link. I've experienced a number of different RC's when I had a connection on the east coast, but I've since moved out to Los Angeles. My friend used to synthesize a number of RC's, put the doses on muffins and my group of friends called him the muffin man. I miss those days and I'm just here to say hello, nice to meet everyone, look forward to getting to know you better and eventually hoping to find ways of bringing the splendor of 2c's back into my life.


----------



## elfspice (Jul 28, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It may help superficially. But I bet you taking 2c-i on a regular basis will make your condition much worse!


It all depends on the nature of his "condition." I agree that taking 2c-i on a regular basis wouldn't magically cure you, but then no chemical substance can. I find that psychedelics are a good way to alter your brain chemistry. To get you out of a funk, or to push you further into one. It depends on you and where you are at in your life as to which way it goes. 

I can honestly say that I probably wouldn't be alive today if I hadn't discovered how to make ayahuasca on the internet when I was 19. It wasn't the maoi or even the DMT that made me want to live, and to take pride and joy in living. What made things better for me was the realization that I have control over my thoughts and emotions, that they are all there for a reason, and it was my puzzle to figure out. 

It wasn't like a switch that was just turned on in my head. I thought it was after my first experience, I was elated, but it takes repeated effort to heal yourself. Though not necessarily of the chemical kind.


----------



## LSJ (Jul 28, 2010)

So, I'm in the same boat as Darnol91. We might even be the same age, as in 1991?  except im an avid reddit and theres a small subforum on garrysmod thats similar to this one..haha.. Sooo. Anyone wanna help me out? I have a couple of sites, one of which I guess isn't taking any more registered users. . Sooo. Yeah. Lookin to get some 2CE/I for a show coming up. Haha.  Email me?


----------



## Lithium (Jul 29, 2010)

I have one site that may be legitimate, it has a decent selection, the jwh series, the 2c series, along with various other chems. 
you must be a member of the site to buy, and as of now you may not become a member. they are also on summer break. if anyone knows of the site i am speaking of, please PM me and tell me if they are a real supplier or not. Thanks if anyone helps.


----------



## MORD (Jul 29, 2010)

www.safeorscam.com is the best place I know of to make sure a site is legit. Check it out ppl!!!


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 29, 2010)

can someone send me a message with some legit 2c-i sources? i tried a capsule of 2ci today with some of my friends and i gotta say i love it lol its like a mix of my 2 favorite drugs mdma and acid lol


----------



## elfspice (Jul 30, 2010)

MORD said:


> www.safeorscam.com is the best place I know of to make sure a site is legit. Check it out ppl!!!


Does anyone have an invite for that site? I've tracked down a few suppliers that I'd love to check before ordering.

I was scammed last month and would like to report the site there as well. I do believe this is a site that many have confirmed legit, it was recommended to me by someone who received an order from them and the quality was good. From what I can gather this site that sells 2cp out of Alberta changed ownership in May. PM me if you are curious as to who it is or if you have a recommendation for me.


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 30, 2010)

Shepj or some one can i send you a pm to see if the place i found is legit or not?


----------



## shepj (Jul 30, 2010)

morfin56 said:


> Shepj or some one can i send you a pm to see if the place i found is legit or not?


throw me a pm


----------



## elfspice (Jul 31, 2010)

Is it acceptable to post here a board I found that specializes in rating RC websites?


----------



## shepj (Aug 1, 2010)

elfspice said:


> Is it acceptable to post here a board I found that specializes in rating RC websites?


No, probably not. Especially if it is a shitty one like LHG where people will get busted left and right.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 1, 2010)

shepj said:


> No, probably not. Especially if it is a shitty one like LHG where people will get busted left and right.


 Yeah, that whole situation is a headache in itself..


----------



## neohippy (Aug 1, 2010)

Tell me about it...


----------



## elfspice (Aug 1, 2010)

no it isn't LHG, but since you referenced a board: PIP is the one im talking about.


----------



## shepj (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't think anyone cares if you reference something, so long as there aren't links


----------



## Schmufffy (Aug 11, 2010)

Can someone PM me as well as to the URL of the site to purchase 2ce?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 11, 2010)

Schmufffy said:


> Can someone PM me as well as to the URL of the site to purchase 2ce?


Here with go with another newbie, patrolling RIU for vendor sites. You don't even have pm privileges yet, you need more post! Stick by me and gain more coverage on this board and I'll try to help you out!


----------



## Lithium (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldnt mind some help


----------



## morfin56 (Aug 11, 2010)

i found two good legit sources in under 20 minutes. use a combination of safeorscam.com and google. can't be easier then that just give it a go.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 11, 2010)

morfin56 said:


> i found two good legit sources in under 20 minutes. use a combination of safeorscam.com and google. can't be easier then that just give it a go.


Hey, don't reveal the hidden elixir to all


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 7, 2010)

could you pm me the site please!


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 7, 2010)

mate help me out ill do n e thing (well not anything) but pleease!


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Here with go with another newbie, patrolling RIU for vendor sites. You don't even have pm privileges yet, you need more post! Stick by me and gain more coverage on this board and I'll try to help you out!


 please help me!


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 7, 2010)

ritsy1 when i began my search i read every post in this thread and few more just as long and was able to figure this out.just a thought.


----------



## shepj (Sep 8, 2010)

ritsy1 said:


> could you pm me the site please!


Research Chemical List Finder


----------



## suckrpnch (Sep 9, 2010)

I realize I haven't been an official member on here for long and I'm not "known", but I'll ask anyways.
After some quality insomnia time at the keyboard I believe I have found the "good" site but would like verification if someone wouldn't mind. I'm not into sending unsolicited PMs, emails, etc. so if anyone knowledgeable would care to give a thumbs up or down it would be greatly appreciated. If not that's cool too.

I moved, and so moved from any sources I had a couple years ago. Where I'm at now, nobody can be trusted as having anything remotely legit. I mean I overheard a conversation not too long ago where a kid was bitchin' that he wanted to try crack just to try it and was pissed when he realized he bought "rocks" of dial soap - seriously.

Sorry.. my posts tend to ramble when I smoke a little...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

suckrpnch said:


> I realize I haven't been an official member on here for long and I'm not "known", but I'll ask anyways.
> After some quality insomnia time at the keyboard I believe I have found the "good" site but would like verification if someone wouldn't mind. I'm not into sending unsolicited PMs, emails, etc. so if anyone knowledgeable would care to give a thumbs up or down it would be greatly appreciated. If not that's cool too.
> 
> I moved, and so moved from any sources I had a couple years ago. Where I'm at now, nobody can be trusted as having anything remotely legit. I mean I overheard a conversation not too long ago where a kid was bitchin' that he wanted to try crack just to try it and was pissed when he realized he bought "rocks" of dial soap - seriously.
> ...


That rambling lead to a very humorous story, besides the normal person begging for rc sources! 

... and hey, is there cannabis in that sandwich


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> Research Chemical List Finder


Oh Shep, what other brilliant ideas will you come up with next! Perhaps the lightbulb


----------



## shepj (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Perhaps the lightbulb


(v)
 =

I just did Endangered.​


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> (v)
> =
> 
> I just did Endangered.​


Praise Jebus, praise him


----------



## gobboguts (Sep 12, 2010)

I am just another noob looking for a source for 2c-i or 2c-e. I am located in Canada and would prefer a Canadian site.

I will set up a free realpokertraining.com account for whomever first sends me a legit site....... assuming you would be interested in that.

email is ryan fisler @ real poker training . com 

without all the spaces.


----------



## shepj (Sep 13, 2010)

If I was only a moderator here as well eh Endangered?


----------



## m3atr0ck3t (Sep 26, 2010)

Im exactly like this guy, except im not in canada. Could somebody PLEASE send me a good source for 2c-e.
my email is m3atr0cket @ aol . com



gobboguts said:


> I am just another noob looking for a source for 2c-i or 2c-e. I am located in Canada and would prefer a Canadian site.
> 
> I will set up a free realpokertraining.com account for whomever first sends me a legit site....... assuming you would be interested in that.
> 
> ...


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Sep 26, 2010)

whats up yall? i was on this thread a couple months ago and shepj helped me out but i strayed away from the rc world and never ended up pickin any up. i am re-interested and i have a couple of most-likely legit sources and was wondering if u guys knew anything about em? u mind?


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Sep 26, 2010)

and what about some of these international trade websites? i dont trust em but who know.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 27, 2010)

I wish there was a mod for this section


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Sep 27, 2010)

??????????????


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 28, 2010)

shepj said:


> If I was only a moderator here as well eh Endangered?


Then everyone would be a happy camper


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 28, 2010)

This whole thread is one big inside joke


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Oct 5, 2010)

with a couple hours on google, a giant cup of coffee, and nothing better to do i managed to find a ton of legit sites. soooo easy once you kinda figure it out. SOS helped a lot. thanks everyone who helped me out


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Its good you came to the conclusion that you find plenty of worthable vendors. But don't believe every single ounce of what SOS says! It has its perks, and its downs!


----------



## badlandz (Oct 5, 2010)

No one wants to put the man hours in anymore. Everyone "wants" the source.

Sometimes I say fuckit and pay the middle man..... Call me lazy, but don't call me late for dinner!


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Oct 5, 2010)

Can I pm you some of the sites I found. I just want some feedback from someone that I know knows what there talking about, and see if there are any sites that are better than others. ya know? better safe than sorry


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> This whole thread is one big inside joke


After reading a good chunk of this thread, it really is  And it's frickin' unreal the amount of one post-counters requesting vendors!! That's Entertainment!


----------



## elviskom (Oct 6, 2010)

hi guys

what is good trusting sites where to buy seeds


----------



## shepj (Oct 6, 2010)

elviskom said:


> hat is good trusting sites where to buy seeds


What kind of seeds?


----------



## Coronalite989 (Oct 6, 2010)

Can I get a PM for a source for some RC's like 2ci


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2010)

Why put in man hours when you got a trendy little thread that makes people think... hey its an ask all thread for any type of drug I want ... geez people get a grip!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 6, 2010)

right. this thread turned into a place to give out links. i guess they dont know that good things come to those who wait.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Coronalite989 said:


> Can I get a PM for a source for some RC's like 2ci


Fuck it. If you give me 300 buckaroos i'll give you a source haha


----------



## mattyslick (Oct 7, 2010)

hey can i get the link too? i dont think i can send pms yet =/ or uhm email it to me s10ridinlow @yahoo.com


----------



## shepj (Oct 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Fuck it. If you give me 300 buckaroos i'll give you a source haha


I swear, I am going to make a list of like 5 semi-common vendors, no private vendors or anything, that cover the basic substances (e.g. cathinones, 2c-x's, etc.) and have a "_buy it now_" on EBay for like $150 and an unlimited quantity.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 7, 2010)

do it syepj! i bet i know one  start with a t?


----------



## w.h.a.t. (Oct 7, 2010)

can i get the link also? thanks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

... these people literally take sarcasm pretty well. Shepj is fucking with you guys, so don't give your precious hopes up! Or are you Shepj, you sly bastard


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 7, 2010)

haha buy it now on ebay your treasure map to rc's


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ebay will be all over that shit... like flys on shit!


----------



## fluid0484 (Oct 11, 2010)

ndanger - I have a site I want to ask you about. Is that OK?

It looks legit as hell, and I found a different forum that said the same.


----------



## shepj (Oct 11, 2010)

fluid0484 get your posts up so you can PM


----------



## fluid0484 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jesus, how many posts do you have to make before you can PM?


----------



## shepj (Oct 13, 2010)

fluid0484 said:


> Jesus, how many posts do you have to make before you can PM?


I think you need ten posts.


----------



## theflow (Oct 13, 2010)

so im looking for a legit rc vendor and have had no luck got ripped off a couple of times checked into all of them and seemed legit but they were way to cut, im looking for 2ce mainly if you know a legit place and would be nice enough to help out just send me the message and maybe ill be able to help you out with something you might need, thanks


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 24, 2010)

lol ebay.. thats a great place


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 24, 2010)

shepj said:


> I swear, I am going to make a list of like 5 semi-common vendors, no private vendors or anything, that cover the basic substances (e.g. cathinones, 2c-x's, etc.) and have a "_buy it now_" on EBay for like $150 and an unlimited quantity.


haha thats a good idea.. ud make a ton


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 25, 2010)

In all its a real stupid idea... Ebay will be fartin' pigs for months if you did such an act


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah ebay's drug tradeing days are long over for the most part at least


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 25, 2010)

With paypal and all its a lost cause.


----------



## ZakJon (Oct 30, 2010)

Ayy Im looking for some 2C-I , can anyone send me a link to find it?


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 30, 2010)

MyPalaceIsInside said:


> lol ebay.. thats a great place


lol sarcasim


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Oct 30, 2010)

ZakJon said:


> Ayy Im looking for some 2C-I , can anyone send me a link to find it?


 wish in one hand and shit in the other.see which fills up first!


----------



## CA MMJ (Nov 7, 2010)

Alright, seriously....


Can someone please PM me a reliable vendor for 2C-E? My bro asked me to find a reliable website to get some for his 21st birthday, and the only places I can find are based out of china, or look sketch. Anyone wanna PM me some help? Would be much appreciated!!!!!


P.S. Sorry if we're not allowed to talk about PMing vendors names to eachother, i don't know the rules yet.


----------



## shepj (Nov 7, 2010)

CA MMJ said:


> Can someone please PM me a reliable vendor for 2C-E?


Sure thing, could you PM a reliable vendor with CA MMJ under $2,900 a pound?


----------



## RoundTree (Nov 21, 2010)

Not all people that have access to this would be so quick to sell it on an open forum. But there possibly could be other ways of doing a safe transaction.


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Nov 21, 2010)

yeah like google


RoundTree said:


> Not all people that have access to this would be so quick to sell it on an open forum. But there possibly could be other ways of doing a safe transaction.


----------



## The Silver Fox (Dec 21, 2010)

my friend used to know of a site where we ordered 2c-i but you had to buy it in like $100 orders, he never told me the site and now hes in rehab, im not asking for anyone to pm me a link, cold you just advise where to look or places i definitely shouldnt go?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 21, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> wish in one hand and shit in the other.see which fills up first!


Come on buddy, now that was just ruthless 

You could of gave him a little Christmas cheer inspiration!


----------



## Daath (Dec 21, 2010)

And me christmas cheer samples!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 21, 2010)

Daath said:


> And me christmas cheer samples!


You just had to huh


----------



## Daath (Dec 22, 2010)

Of course. 

It's gonna be a white christmas! LoL


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mines going to be a Mad Hatter's dash for insanity type of winter solstice 

But I'll make sure to eat my _meat_ before I have my _puddin'_


----------



## alucart13 (Dec 23, 2010)

2ce, last Christmas. Fuckin' amazing tree is all I have to say ^^


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2010)

Ya know what I find quite hillarious is that this posterboy of a thread's creator posted on this site ten days ago. Oh how I wish this thread would get deleted.


----------



## narbles (Jan 16, 2011)

ha wow just read through this whole thread. Im honestly surprised no one bothered to ask some legit questions. lol since no one has asked any, i will. First of should i be worried about security? (for example with using a hotmail email when ordering) or should i have any protection software or anything? Any country of origin i should look more closely at then the others? Ha so i'm proly jumping in on this a lil late but better late then i never i suppose. Although i'm kind of sketched out about this. I dont want any links or anything ill do it myself although it would be cool to know a legit invite site er something, but i wouldnt give out any info so i dont expect any. I find it hard to trust people in person let alone the internet


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 16, 2011)

And what a fantastic first post this is !!

Welcome to RIU Stranger !


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

narbles said:


> ha wow just read through this whole thread. Im honestly surprised no one bothered to ask some legit questions. lol since no one has asked any, i will. First of should i be worried about security? (for example with using a hotmail email when ordering) or should i have any protection software or anything? Any country of origin i should look more closely at then the others? Ha so i'm proly jumping in on this a lil late but better late then i never i suppose. Although i'm kind of sketched out about this. I dont want any links or anything ill do it myself although it would be cool to know a legit invite site er something, but i wouldnt give out any info so i dont expect any. I find it hard to trust people in person let alone the internet


You sound like a cop. But I'm not worried. Their are proper security measures and their are a few countries that are prominent in the game. You decide.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 16, 2011)

2C-E is more visual and 2C-I is more tactile, both very enjoyable. It all depends what you are expecting for a hallucinogen one might meet more expectations then the other =D


----------



## shepj (Jan 18, 2011)

Alex Wojkik said:


> Also I was wondering about the purchasing process, like should I fear using a credit card containing my name?


2c-e is an optical isomer of DOET, making 2c-e a Schedule I substance according to the Federal Analog Act.. would you want the federal government having access to that information?


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol i would i usually call the cops before i make any drug transactions


----------



## shepj (Jan 18, 2011)

MyPalaceIsInside said:


> Lol i would i usually call the cops before i make any drug transactions


So you are an informant that runs sting operations?


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol appoligies for my sarcasm


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

You didn't smell the sarcasm shepj?

Like a pig on bacon I tell ya 

Whoever is offering credit card services for purchasing research chemicals is a total dope, and doesn't warrant anyone's service!


----------



## shepj (Jan 18, 2011)

MyPalaceIsInside said:


> Lol appoligies for my sarcasm


Pardon my dry humor as well.



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Whoever is offering credit card services for purchasing research chemicals is a total dope, and doesn't warrant anyone's service!


Agreed.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 18, 2011)

My humor is very sardonic and dark, so we may be kindred spirit of a sort in that sense Shepj. ^_^


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The RC game is but a mere maze of CAS #'s and chemical formula voodo... and a nice comfortable chair to keep your butt comfort in your long search


----------



## Daath (Jan 19, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The RC game is but a mere maze of CAS #'s and chemical formula voodo... and a nice comfortable chair to keep your butt comfort in your long search


And don't forget your shades!


----------



## SkyHighPi (Jan 20, 2011)

So after some further investigation may have stumbled across something... since I can still not PM, was just wondering if someone could send a PM my way. Could use the advise XD!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 20, 2011)

If you can't send PMs people can't send you a PM...


----------



## SkyHighPi (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn, clearly i'm still new . Lol, just trying to learn the swing of things here. .


----------



## GatoGordo (Jan 21, 2011)

I have tried both 2C I and E a couple times in the past 2 years. They are definitely fun, and worth a try. 2C I is like a combo of acid and E. You get a body high in the beginning, and it feels more like rolling, but if you smoke, that will bring out more of an acid trip. 2C E is more of a visual high, but it kind of plays with your mind like mushrooms. If you can, avoid blowing either of these up your nose because it is one of the worst burns possible. They make liquid forms of both, and I would say that this is the best way to go. You don't ever have to taste it, and it lasts the longest.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Have you ever tried it on a stick a gum... now thats one clever way to ingest it


----------



## mightymiller (Jan 21, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Have you ever tried it on a stick a gum... now thats one clever way to ingest it


 very true!! ive found its a faster come up but not as intense as insuffilation plus no burn!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Insufflation will definitely take the cheese for being much more intense... but it takes a toll on your nose and it quite uncomfortable for the next 30 minutes or so. 2c-b laid on Big Red Gum is fucking fantastic


----------



## `Dave (Jan 22, 2011)

GatoGordo said:


> I have tried both 2C I and E a couple times in the past 2 years. They are definitely fun, and worth a try. 2C I is like a combo of acid and E. You get a body high in the beginning, and it feels more like rolling, but if you smoke, that will bring out more of an acid trip. 2C E is more of a visual high, but it kind of plays with your mind like mushrooms. If you can, avoid blowing either of these up your nose because it is one of the worst burns possible. They make liquid forms of both, and I would say that this is the best way to go. You don't ever have to taste it, and it lasts the longest.


Yeah man definitely agree with making it into liquid!! turned half a G of 2ce into liquid form on new years!! first time ive done it without any nausea at all  and way easier to dose everyone up at the party hehe  all about the liquids


----------



## conxo (Jan 29, 2011)

amazing point. I have also done both 2c- i and 2c-e along with many other psychedelics. 2ci being my favorite of the RC, about 80% of the times i did 2ci i snorted it, and it feels really painful throughout your entire face but it kicks in nearly instantly. other wise the onset is quite slow.
2ci is most definitely like rolling and a acid trip

making a liquid out of it sounds pretty promising how did you go about doing that?


----------



## conxo (Jan 29, 2011)

not sure if you ever had luck with getting a link to a site but I am a huge fan of 2ci and am looking for a similar site, i am finding it rather difficult to find one of legitimacy.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 29, 2011)

conxo said:


> not sure if you ever had luck with getting a link to a site but I am a huge fan of 2ci and am looking for a similar site, i am finding it rather difficult to find one of legitimacy.


I was shocked that you first post on this website was semi-decent. But I knew soon enough, this, your second post, would soon follow.


----------



## mightymiller (Jan 29, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I was shocked that you first post on this website was semi-decent. But I knew soon enough, this, your second post, would soon follow.


 lol...this thread is full of posts just like his. people take the time to set up an account but never read the thread. proven by the fact they even asked. it would take less time to google it and find it on your own.


----------



## The Silver Fox (Jan 30, 2011)

does anyone have a legit 2C-E vendor in the U.S? i cant find it anywhere and have been wanting to try it for a while. ill pm you a good chem vendor for 2c-i and 4-aco if you have a good place for 2c-e, or bust my balls because i have a low post count. its a legit trade tho


----------



## shepj (Jan 30, 2011)

The Silver Fox, 

if you can trade a source for LA-SS-Az (_Lysergic acid 2,4-dimethylazetidide_) I will gladly offer you a 2C-E source!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 30, 2011)

Come on Shepj.... give this poor guy some hope 

I cannot even pull "Dimethylazetidide" out of my pocket full of tricks, or can I


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 30, 2011)

"The dreaded low post count" can be a bitch sometimes...

Or wait is it the dreaded low sperm count.... oh the conundrums surround me like the pesty smell of aqua-velvet


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 30, 2011)

shepj said:


> The Silver Fox,
> 
> if you can trade a source for LA-SS-Az (_Lysergic acid 2,4-dimethylazetidide_) I will gladly offer you a 2C-E source!


 I can't do LA-SS-Az but I might be able to do CYP-LAD, LSH, Methergine, Ergometrine, and MIPLA.  This better be a high quality vendor for some fuckin' cheap 2C-E!!!!


----------



## troythepooh14 (Jan 30, 2011)

lol wow i just got a headache from reading those


----------



## hobart (Jan 30, 2011)

lsd 25 is the only way my brothas!! why fool with some penny ante thing like this? if you want the effects of both then eat both, we used to call it trolling.... lmao. Shit yall take get some shrooms, a shopping bag half full will do, chop em all up with a food processor, add water till just covered and slow simmer for 3 hours. make sure you keep the water level just over the mass. Strain. pantyhose over a strainer works well. make sure you squeeze all the juice out. mix w/fav drink mine is welch's grape juice add a cup of sugar for taste. drink about 20-30 oz of it, after it start to hit ya (15 min or so) eat 250 mics of ls-crazy. please post all experiences!!! you may see your god!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 30, 2011)

hobart said:


> lsd 25 is the only way my brothas!! why fool with some penny ante thing like this? if you want the effects of both then eat both, we used to call it trolling.... lmao. Shit yall take get some shrooms, a shopping bag half full will do, chop em all up with a food processor, add water till just covered and slow simmer for 3 hours. make sure you keep the water level just over the mass. Strain. pantyhose over a strainer works well. make sure you squeeze all the juice out. mix w/fav drink mine is welch's grape juice add a cup of sugar for taste. drink about 20-30 oz of it, after it start to hit ya (15 min or so) eat 250 mics of ls-crazy. please post all experiences!!! you may see your god!


 What is with people running in to this section saying that you should do something and only one drug is good. It gets really old.


----------



## Daath (Jan 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> What is with people running in to this section saying that you should do something and only one drug is good. It gets really old.


That's because everyone knows what's best for everyone else.


----------



## shepj (Jan 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I can't do LA-SS-Az but I might be able to do CYP-LAD, LSH, Methergine, Ergometrine, and MIPLA.


LA-SS-Az really is not on the market to the best of my knowledge; I am not saying it could not be produced, but I have yet to really see it. I know of a vendor who was talking about Pro-LAD, CYP-LAD is much more uncommon. If I am correct, LSH can be produced by adding Peppermint Oil to LSA. Methylisopropyllysergamide sounds impressive as well!


----------



## The Silver Fox (Jan 31, 2011)

shepj said:


> The Silver Fox,
> 
> if you can trade a source for LA-SS-Az (_Lysergic acid 2,4-dimethylazetidide_) I will gladly offer you a 2C-E source!


damn shep im not a wizard, how about some DPT HCL??


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 31, 2011)

The Silver Fox said:


> damn shep im not a wizard, how about some DPT HCL??


 You got a source for DPT that's under $80 a gram?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 31, 2011)

shepj said:


> LA-SS-Az really is not on the market to the best of my knowledge; I am not saying it could not be produced, but I have yet to really see it. I know of a vendor who was talking about Pro-LAD, CYP-LAD is much more uncommon. If I am correct, LSH can be produced by adding Peppermint Oil to LSA. Methylisopropyllysergamide sounds impressive as well!


 Pro-lad has been around for a while truly. I remember when ALD-52 was rampant! MIPLA is,  I can't wait to sample!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont know what half the shit you guys are talking about even is.... its crazy


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Silver Fox said:


> damn shep im not a wizard, how about some DPT HCL??


DPT is quite rare in the market, but I think Shepj has a few already tucked in his sleeves


----------



## shepj (Feb 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You got a source for DPT that's under $80 a gram?


Got one under $65, DiPT for even less!


----------



## The Silver Fox (Feb 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You got a source for DPT that's under $80 a gram?


$85 a gram. ive found a couple 2C-E vendors but idk if they would be legit since they ship out of europe, it would be nice to have a source closer to home.


----------



## shepj (Feb 1, 2011)

check SoS for the legitimacy.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 2, 2011)

shepj said:


> Got one under $65, DiPT for even less!


 Half the vendors in my favorites are very likely dead.  I'm so lost with out my living breathing source organizer.


----------



## shepj (Feb 2, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Half the vendors in my favorites are very likely dead.  I'm so lost with out my living breathing source organizer.


PM me  ..............


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 2, 2011)

shepj said:


> PM me  ..............


 Still using the white dots trick.


----------



## Daath (Feb 2, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Still using the white dots trick.


Sneaky... I like it!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 2, 2011)

Daath said:


> Sneaky... I like it!


 I taught it to him many moons ago.


----------



## Martins (Feb 7, 2011)

Can some one PM me and share your trusted RC site with me??  I want to try that 2c-e or maybe 2c-p (2c-i is banned in my home country)
I live in Europe.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 7, 2011)

Martins said:


> Can some one PM me and share your trusted RC site with me??  I want to try that 2c-e or maybe 2c-p (2c-i is banned in my home country)
> I live in Europe.


 Please don't follow the path of all the newbs.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 7, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Please don't follow the path of all the newbs.


Yeah. This is just a hypothetical scenario


----------



## logol (Feb 8, 2011)

this is a legit site
http://www.tradevv.com/chinasuppliers/chwhtltd
they can shipp little amounts also
and their products quality is excellant


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

No that's not.  Reported.


----------



## logol (Feb 8, 2011)

shepj said:


> 2c-e is an optical isomer of DOET, making 2c-e a Schedule I substance according to the Federal Analog Act.. would you want the federal government having access to that information?


where do you heared this f..... alsh info
how can be C13H21NO2 optical isomer of C12H19NO2
do you know what is isomeria???????


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't know what Isomeria is do you know what Isomeria is Puffer Fish? I don't what Isomeria is, Ndanger? Darth? Daath? Anybody? Please Shepj, inform me as to the nature of Isomeria.


----------



## logol (Feb 8, 2011)

The Silver Fox said:


> does anyone have a legit 2C-E vendor in the U.S? i cant find it anywhere and have been wanting to try it for a while. ill pm you a good chem vendor for 2c-i and 4-aco if you have a good place for 2c-e, or bust my balls because i have a low post count. its a legit trade tho


if you write an mal ress I give you one


----------



## logol (Feb 8, 2011)

do you need a legit supplier?


----------



## logol (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't know what Isomeria is do you know what Isomeria is Puffer Fish? I don't what Isomeria is, Ndanger? Darth? Daath? Anybody? Please Shepj, inform me as to the nature of Isomeria.


its a structural difference shortly so if there are two substance with the same standard formula for eg c3h8o and there is another one with the same standard formula c3h8o but if you see its structure in the space you see they are different
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isomer


----------



## Daath (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't know what Isomeria is do you know what Isomeria is Puffer Fish? I don't what Isomeria is, Ndanger? Darth? Daath? Anybody? Please Shepj, inform me as to the nature of Isomeria.


I can't even understand half of what this guy says.



logol said:


> do you need a legit supplier?


I think I have plenty, thanks.


----------



## logol (Feb 8, 2011)

Daath said:


> I can't even understand half of what this guy says.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have plenty, thanks.


wht is you dont understand??
for what price could you buy 2ce ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

$45 a gram.


----------



## Daath (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> $45 a gram.


I think I got 20.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

$20 for a single gram?


----------



## Daath (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm probably wrong. I found so many in a single day it's hard to keep track. I do know I saw some $20 listings.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

Daath said:


> I'm probably wrong. I found so many in a single day it's hard to keep track. I do know I saw some $20 listings.


 Forum??


----------



## Daath (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Forum??




Just took a second look. Prices in mg range. I need your sauce.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

No more the puzzling hour nor day, nor segments, parts, put in, Put first before the rest as light for all and entrance-song of all, That of eidolons.


----------



## Daath (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> No more the puzzling hour nor day, nor segments, parts, put in, Put first before the rest as light for all and entrance-song of all, That of eidolons.


??? Call me uncultured.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

It has to do with your signature friend.


----------



## Daath (Feb 9, 2011)

Must be a line that didn't stick with me. The one in my sig did.


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 14, 2011)

Shit. You guys are getting it for 45 a gram. All the websites i have seen have been from the 80-100 range. I was thinking 80 was good lol. 

What would you say i should get first 2c-i or e?


----------



## shepj (Feb 15, 2011)

Gold medal bong hits said:


> What would you say i should get first 2c-i or e?


What are you looking to get out of your experience? 2C-E is rather LSD-like in nature, although, not as visual until the higher dosage ranges, the effects are similar.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

2C-I has a very tactile side for it's effects.  Feels quite toxic however and generally hollow.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hence the stimulating effects feel toxic... phenethylamine in nature work like a good stabilized stimulant... but 2c-i has too much lingering stimulation for my blood.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hence the stimulating effects feel toxic... phenethylamine in nature work like a good stabilized stimulant... but 2c-i has too much lingering stimulation for my blood.


 Which I found a monumental shock, even though I warned you repeatedly of this quality.  You always surprise me.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

The reports seemed of reasonable goodness. I can't say its an experience I regret but rather I just find it rather dull in comparison to other items in my cabinet


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Just like every drug in the world, I'm sure it has its place.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 15, 2011)

it doesn't sound great. its one im going to pass on for sure.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Darth! Lord Vader has arisen! 

You should try all the well known and fairly established RCs at least once.  You may be surprised. I'm sure you're capable enough to do these things intelligently.


----------



## Daath (Feb 15, 2011)

I know I will probably try one of each. Even if some people don't like the Eye, at least I'll be able to say I found out for myself.  I really want to taste the Bee, though, as it seems to get rave reviews.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Daath said:


> I know I will probably try one of each. Even if some people don't like the Eye, at least I'll be able to say I found out for myself.  I really want to taste the Bee, though, as it seems to get rave reviews.


 Baah! ....


----------



## Daath (Feb 15, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Baah! ....


I see. And why would you say that?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Daath said:


> I see. And why would you say that?


 I say that because underwhelming and overrated is never a good combination.


----------



## Daath (Feb 15, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I say that because underwhelming and overrated is never a good combination.


Interesting. I guess I can't wait to be underwhelmed. LoL


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Daath said:


> Interesting. I guess I can't wait to be underwhelmed. LoL


 Most definitely.  I bet you can't.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Perhaps thats why the notion of 2c-b never was of great importance to you dear _Cryptkeeper_


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Perhaps thats why the notion of 2c-b never was of great importance to you dear _Cryptkeeper_


 How do you mean that my marvelously brilliant Ndanger.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Because in many senses its over-rated and underwhelming for most persevering psychonauts ... but those are not my thoughts on the compound!


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 15, 2011)

I have always wanted to try Lsd. Messed around with dmt and shooms but havent got my hands on acid =(. So hearing that 2c-e is somewhat like acid that just sold it for me.
Plus one of the vendors have it on sell for 65 a gram =).

Also do vendors even carry 2c-b? It seems like it would be a fun thing to mess around with.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Because in many senses its over-rated and underwhelming for most persevering psychonauts ... but those are not my thoughts on the compound!


 Dropped PCP yet Ndanger?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nope.

I haven't really spoken with my wet connection since the slight doom of the forum.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I haven't really spoken with my wet connection since the slight doom of the forum.


 Have you even ingested the drug that brought you to this forum in the first place?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

2c-b if I recollect lols...?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2c-b if I recollect lols...?


 You didn't even know 2C-B was available when you came to this forum. 

5-MeO-DiPT.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ah Foxy lady... nope, and I won't after all the vast research.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ah Foxy lady... nope, and I won't after all the vast research.


  There are no words to describe you...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm a little of this, and a little of that


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 15, 2011)

what would any of you fellow brother recommend?

2cb or 2ce?

from what I have heard, it sounds like 2cb is more appealing to me.from the colors and what not.

but from those that have experienced both....please try and give us a good understanding of both substances effects.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what would any of you fellow brother recommend?
> 
> 2cb or 2ce?
> 
> ...


Why do you want to do these chemicals?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 15, 2011)

gotta try everything once... or twice.

I've heard that combination's are were the 2-c series really starts to shine...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 15, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Why do you want to do these chemicals?


_ "from what I have heard, it sounds like 2cb is more appealing to me.from the colors and what not."_-HeatlessBBQ
obviously. =)

dont judge.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> _ "from what I have heard, it sounds like 2cb is more appealing to me.from the colors and what not."_-HeatlessBBQ
> obviously. =)
> 
> dont judge.


 Not obvious to me.


----------



## psillyrabbit (Feb 16, 2011)

I would rather take my 150ug red stars


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 16, 2011)

So are rc's safe to mix? If so I can defiantly see some more fun coming out of them,Then what normally is expected.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 16, 2011)

Gold medal bong hits said:


> So are rc's safe to mix? If so I can defiantly see some more fun coming out of them,Then what normally is expected.


 If it's a well-known RC with a lot of documentation and you consult an experienced RC user on the combination and you get the green-light, YES!


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 16, 2011)

What do you think of the 2c-e and the drone? kinda like a rc candy flip?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 16, 2011)

Gold medal bong hits said:


> What do you think of the 2c-e and the drone? kinda like a rc candy flip?


 Been done.  The girl flipped out and had a psychotic break.  Got in to a whole bunch of trouble. Brother called the cops. She went to a asylum.  This was less then 6 months ago too. X^D

I'll say it again friends, Mephedrone is bad mm'kay??


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 16, 2011)

Never mind then seems like a bad idea lol. Guessing i'll just stick to 2c-e


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 16, 2011)

psillyrabbit said:


> I would rather take my 150ug red stars


Heard stories about those those infamous gel tabs. Rare indeed but I bet they'll be making a righteous visit to me soon


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Been done.  The girl flipped out and had a psychotic break.  Got in to a whole bunch of trouble. Brother called the cops. She went to a asylum.  This was less then 6 months ago too. X^D
> 
> I'll say it again friends, Mephedrone is bad mm'kay??


Yeah not a smart mix. Very damaging to serotonin and dopamine transmitters alike. If you want to pace yourself for an early episode of Bipolar Syndrome be my guest!


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah i figured it would be good to ask on rollitup first =). Good thing i didn't go and order them


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Doing them on separate occasions is not a problem. Its when mixing occurs when your bodily functions could go array


----------



## shadowrain (Feb 21, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I mean don't be so blunt when ur searching on google...don't always put "psychedelic rc drug vendors" or "research chemicals for sale"...those are too blunt...and most of the information you'll pull up is outdated...Orion is a croc of shit...and I'm surprised that domain is still open. Be selective with your wording...and do some digging on other drug forums...and you might find a short cut to where your headed!


 wow that advice is actually good. i been searching for days now but no luck but il keep looking. eery forum i read tells a tale of the experience in which wen i find one, it will be extra excellent lol excuse my english


----------



## trailless (Mar 8, 2011)

After reading some of this thread I made an account. 

FUUUU, whenever I think I found legit sauce I later find out its a scam site... I want to just ask for someone to send me a PM but I know I know. Just want to get some 2ci


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 9, 2011)

Even if you did ask that, which you already did, nobody could if they wanted to.


----------



## Daath (Mar 9, 2011)

trailless said:


> After reading some of this thread I made an account.
> 
> FUUUU, whenever I think I found legit sauce I later find out its a scam site... I want to just ask for someone to send me a PM but I know I know. Just want to get some 2ci


Really not that hard to find.  Actually, I think it's one of the easier ones to find. It just takes a lot of time, patience, trial and error when you first start. But once you get it things seem to fall into place.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Daath said:


> Really not that hard to find. Actually, I think it's one of the easier ones to find. It just takes a lot of time, patience, trial and error when you first start. But once you get it things seem to fall into place.


2ci is so common its gruesome


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 9, 2011)

Just watch out for Orion and the other infamous scammers. Also, even though there are half a dozen legit vendors that are easy to find, I would never pay over $150 for a gram of 2C-I. I wouldn't even pay $100 really. But until you find a really good vendor, inbetween $100 and $150 is allowed.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Just watch out for Orion and the other infamous scammers. Also, even though there are half a dozen legit vendors that are easy to find, I would never pay over $150 for a gram of 2C-I. I wouldn't even pay $100 really. But until you find a really good vendor, inbetween $100 and $150 is allowed.


i wouldnt touch 2ci with a 2 ft poll.

your brave there


----------



## Daath (Mar 9, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> i wouldnt touch 2ci with a 2 ft poll.
> 
> your brave there


I think I'll still try it. I want to try and keep an open mind to new things. I might find it's something I enjoy. Who knows?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Daath said:


> I think I'll still try it. I want to try and keep an open mind to new things. I might find it's something I enjoy. Who knows?


Hopefully, if it didnt effect you like me then you will enjoy it


----------



## Daath (Mar 9, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Hopefully, if it didnt effect you like me then you will enjoy it


For sure. Baby steps will be key.


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 9, 2011)

Can anybody shed some light on why 2c-e and -b are scheduled and 2c-i is not? I thought that there have been a few deaths associated with 2c-i which would lead me to believe that the DEA would have scheduled it by now.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> Can anybody shed some light on why 2c-e and -b are scheduled and 2c-i is not? I thought that there have been a few deaths associated with 2c-i which would lead me to believe that the DEA would have scheduled it by now.


my guess back when 2cb first was out to many ppl were passing it around and just more busts with 2cb than i


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't like 2C-I much but I possess at least a quarter ounce and I have taken it a good few times.  

2C-E isn't scheduled. At least not in the U.S.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't like 2C-I much but I possess at least a quarter ounce and I have taken it a good few times.
> 
> 2C-E isn't scheduled. At least not in the U.S.


Just placed a order for 2cp. Finally get to try this chem. it was high in my list.


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't like 2C-I much but I possess at least a quarter ounce and I have taken it a good few times.
> 
> 2C-E isn't scheduled. At least not in the U.S.


You're right I don't know why I thought it was. Interesting.


----------



## Daath (Mar 9, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Just placed a order for 2cp. Finally get to try this chem. it was high in my list.


So when are we going to get a report on mxe?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 9, 2011)

2C-P is EXCELLENT. Fucking awesome. It's a savage chemical.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good to read that with emphasis!!! Makes more more happy and anxious! Got 1 gram getting*


----------



## PsykoticSKA (Mar 9, 2011)

Could somebody drop me a PM where to buy 2c-i, 2c-e, or 2c-p?


----------



## Daath (Mar 9, 2011)

PsykoticSKA said:


> Could somebody drop me a PM where to buy 2c-i, 2c-e, or 2c-p?


LoL, no...


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Daath said:


> So when are we going to get a report on mxe?


Well Daath my original package still hasnt came. Its been one week now since i got a reship. Still waiting


----------



## Daath (Mar 9, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Well Daath my original package still hasnt came. Its been one week now since i got a reship. Still waiting


Shitty. Customs must be strict with them. I had high hopes. I won't pass judgement until I hear from you, though.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah been keep track on a post on my other forum. 

Possible scam but some have recieved. I hope it is customs


----------



## Daath (Mar 9, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Yeah been keep track on a post on my other forum.
> 
> Possible scam but some have recieved. I hope it is customs


I hope so, too. But they do almost look too good to be true.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well i guess their ethylphenidate was inactive... some said resembles flour.

But there mxe is real legit. And there 5mmda might not be to pure cuz higher doses were needed.

Im just stoked for mxe!


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 9, 2011)

PsykoticSKA said:


> Could somebody drop me a PM where to buy 2c-i, 2c-e, or 2c-p?


Ha I remember when this was me. First post, asking for vendors. lol Not gonna happen dude. You'd be surprised how easy it really is to find sources on google with a bit of patience and internet prowess.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 9, 2011)

How savage is 2c-p.... I don't see charm just destruction embedded in it. Maybe you lads can reverse my decision on this chem; but let me tell you that charm won't buy me off


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 9, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> How savage is 2c-p.... I don't see charm just destruction embedded in it. Maybe you lads can reverse my decision on this chem; but let me tell you that charm won't buy me off


We can't sell a drug to you friend. Don't be a coward is the only word of wisdom.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh your twisting my words into whimsical nonsense. I wasn't asking of a source that would be petty of me. The question is why 2c-p so savaged?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 9, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Oh your twisting my words into whimsical nonsense. I wasn't asking of a source that would be petty of me. The question is why 2c-p so savaged?


 I wasn't twisting your words. It's just as I said. Don't be a coward. Try it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 9, 2011)

Eh. Why? When I have a alphabetical soups of goodies on hand. 2c-p has many downs in my opinion!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 9, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Eh. Why? When I have a alphabetical soups of goodies on hand. 2c-p has many downs in my opinion!


 You shouldn't be so opinionated about something you don't know shit about.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 9, 2011)

i think 2cp is 1 of the best 1's. 60 to 80mg's of e i or c cant even touch what what 30mg's of p will will do to for you. and to mix them is def best


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 9, 2011)

See I'm not talking the about the qualitative differences of compounds. So you saying 2c-p is better then 2c-e because you get more bang for your buck?


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 10, 2011)

i dont think you take can 2 things that arent the same and call 1 better. i think both together is best imo. i dont like either without the other


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 10, 2011)

30mg is alot of 2cp


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

PM me timeismoney!


----------



## PsykoticSKA (Mar 10, 2011)

Daath said:


> LoL, no...


 Oh come on!!


----------



## tribology (May 15, 2011)

Hello, I would greatly appreciate a pm to a decent vendor that can supply me with 2c's (and dmt if possible). I am a fairly experienced user of phenethylamines and tbh i'm getting quite bored of the standard drugs that are floating around my area (mdma, ketamine, mephedrone). I went through a period of just consuming acid, dmt and 2c's for a few months, now my a-level exams are coming to a close and I think my mind should be exercised by other means.

I have connections to a few vendors but tbh the prices are way to high and i aim to take fairly high doses, it will rinse my bank account ($350 or so a g for 2c's, stupid amount for dmt). So help a fella out and pm me, otherwise, fair enough.

edit - and yes i've just joined (literally right now) to get this info, however, i spent half of last year researching this spider's web of scams and deceit; and its impossible to be connected to every forum, that would just be confusing and time consuming. So, just for establishments sake, I'm not a lurking bastard. pm me, thanks.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 15, 2011)

tribology said:


> Hello, I would greatly appreciate a pm to a decent vendor that can supply me with 2c's (and dmt if possible). I am a fairly experienced user of phenethylamines and tbh i'm getting quite bored of the standard drugs that are floating around my area (mdma, ketamine, mephedrone). I went through a period of just consuming acid, dmt and 2c's for a few months, now my a-level exams are coming to a close and I think my mind should be exercised by other means.
> 
> I have connections to a few vendors but tbh the prices are way to high and i aim to take fairly high doses, it will rinse my bank account ($350 or so a g for 2c's, stupid amount for dmt). So help a fella out and pm me, otherwise, fair enough.
> 
> edit - and yes i've just joined (literally right now) to get this info, however, i spent half of last year researching this spider's web of scams and deceit; and its impossible to be connected to every forum, that would just be confusing and time consuming. So, just for establishments sake, I'm not a lurking bastard. pm me, thanks.


Do people honestly still come to this thread, register, and ask for a source? Do people honestly still believe that OrionZone is legit? Do people honestly think just because they beg they will get a source? DO YOU HONESTLY THINK THAT EVEN IF SOMEONE WANTED TO PM YOU A SOURCE THAT THEY ACTUALLY COULD? You only post one message, and you think you have PM privileges? You need like 75 posts and a few +reps before you can even be PM'd! Fucking newbies.....


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 15, 2011)

Will cost you 10,000.012 dollars and a blowjob.... other wise, here's a few sites that will help you, GOOGLE, BING, ASK, YAHOO...... Fair enough?


----------



## tribology (May 15, 2011)

You must be very impressionable to leave a comment like that...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 15, 2011)

tribology said:


> You must be very impressionable to leave a comment like that...


 You Should Click Me


----------



## tribology (May 15, 2011)

Ah right there's 2 comments directed towards me... didn't see the first one. Funny how i knew that that guy was impressionable, he left that comment straight after you pointed out the 'apparent flaws' of my message, little fucker.

anyway! no, its not the classic orion zone, i'm not a jobsworth. Also, I assume you weren't referring to me when you mentioned the begging part because, and it is clearly so, i wasn't. I was merely asking nicely in a clear and coherent fashion whilst establishing the fact that I actually have the mental capacity and past experience to deal with these drugs. 

However, you were right about the personal messaging issue, which i must say, is just silly. Fuck me if i'm going to leave 75 comments with you clicky fucks everywhere. The truth is, you spend your time on these forums talking about your research chemicals, claiming people are noobs and openly discussing the measly 24mg dose you took last week that fucked your head up beyond repair. Your all pretty gay, lets face it lol. I mean at least do quarter of a g or something to redeem yourselves.

But then again, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 15, 2011)

tribology said:


> Ah right there's 2 comments directed towards me... didn't see the first one. Funny how i knew that that guy was impressionable, he left that comment straight after you pointed out the 'apparent flaws' of my message, little fucker.
> 
> anyway! no, its not the classic orion zone, i'm not a jobsworth. Also, I assume you weren't referring to me when you mentioned the begging part because, and it is clearly so, i wasn't. I was merely asking nicely in a clear and coherent fashion whilst establishing the fact that I actually have the mental capacity and past experience to deal with these drugs.
> 
> ...


 you're wrong.. but you can't honestly expect people who have no clue as to who you are to come on here and drop the names of vendors for some grey market drug sources to .... and maybe we are clicky, but that is only cuz we like to look after our own, and its a good way to protect sources from god only knows who some people maybe.. it takes time to build up trust in people, and by coming onto a site and your first post asking for sources for rc's isn't really the best of ways to go about building up such trust imho...
but maybe i'm wrong...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 15, 2011)

tribology said:


> Ah right there's 2 comments directed towards me... didn't see the first one. Funny how i knew that that guy was impressionable, he left that comment straight after you pointed out the 'apparent flaws' of my message, little fucker.
> 
> anyway! no, its not the classic orion zone, i'm not a jobsworth. Also, I assume you weren't referring to me when you mentioned the begging part because, and it is clearly so, i wasn't. I was merely asking nicely in a clear and coherent fashion whilst establishing the fact that I actually have the mental capacity and past experience to deal with these drugs.
> 
> ...


 -.-

Cliqué dude, cliqué.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 15, 2011)

lol this fucking guy


----------



## racerboy71 (May 15, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> -.-
> 
> Cliqué dude, cliqué.


 yah, i knew that as well crypt for my post before you notice it, but i couldn't figure out how to add the ey part to it, so i just went with the click part, knowing it was wrong, lol...


----------



## tribology (May 15, 2011)

Interesting. Admittedly, I didn't realize there was a genuine system of trust gaining and friendship going in here (thats if, what you implied was true). You can understand by the cock-handed and juvenile comments of some of the users that I got that impression, no? 

Anyway, thanks for the civility. I may actually bother getting this 'rep' and etc now.

(seen more comments) edit - you also have my apologies for the cliche' remark. Again, that was down to first impressions, perhaps you are also equally guilty of the cliche' first impressions you had of me?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 15, 2011)

tribology said:


> You can understand by the cock-handed and juvenile comments of some of the users that I got that impression, no?


 I guess that makes you the impressionable one then doesn't it.


----------



## tribology (May 15, 2011)

On the previous post - '(seen more comments) edit - you also have my apologies for the cliche' remark. Again, that was down to first impressions, perhaps you are also equally guilty of the cliche' first impressions you had of me?'

pre-comebacks are a speciality i dabble in.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 15, 2011)

I don't see anything Cliché in this thread. Perhaps you're fucking up on the word *Cliqué *again.


----------



## tribology (May 15, 2011)

you've actually fucked me sideways on that one but still, ironically, my previous point on the impressionability of yourself, myself and your peers still rests despite my misunderstanding. To be fair, it was fairly irrelevant to resort to correcting my speech, especially considering that you were using it as a way to veer of the central point of our discussion. Surely, we can both admit our flaws in argumentation and be civil?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 15, 2011)

tribology said:


> you've actually fucked me sideways on that one but still, ironically, my previous point on the impressionability of yourself, myself and your peers still rests despite my misunderstanding. To be fair, it was fairly irrelevant to resort to correcting my speech, especially considering that you were using it as a way to veer of the central point of our discussion. Surely, we can both admit our flaws in argumentation and be civil?


 I have no flaws. Because I'm simply awesome. Your monumental flaw trumps any my peers may have made and makes theirs a mute point. You seem to be steering the discussion into a diatribe of whether not people are 'impressionable'. Ridiculous. Quit insinuating people are something, and maybe they'll start respecting you.


----------



## Daath (May 15, 2011)

Quite possibly my favorite:


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 15, 2011)

A favorite of one of my cousins. This is one of my favorite sandwiches.


----------



## Daath (May 15, 2011)

That looks SO good right now!


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 15, 2011)

check out this sandwich,

generals tso's chicken philly cheesesteak
http://www.seriouseats.com/2008/02/serious-sandwiches-general-tsos-philly-cheese.html


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 15, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> check out this sandwich,
> 
> generals tso's chicken philly cheesesteak
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2008/02/serious-sandwiches-general-tsos-philly-cheese.html
> ...


 The devils temptation incarnate.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 15, 2011)

looks good as hell.. mmm mmm


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2011)

DANGER, RISK OF MUNCHIES! lol


----------



## tribology (May 16, 2011)

'Quit insinuating people are something, and maybe they'll start respecting you.'
No matter how much I long for an ending to this argument, I have to state the overwhelming fact that the same applies to you. After all, thats how this all started wasn't it? Orion zone assumptions and such?

End of discussion because I'm wasting valuable time here (literally), and besides, you'd still regard yourself as the substantive if you ordered of orion zone yourself.


----------



## Tenner (May 16, 2011)

tribology said:


> 'Quit insinuating people are something, and maybe they'll start respecting you.'
> No matter how much I long for an ending to this argument, I have to state the overwhelming fact that the same applies to you. After all, thats how this all started wasn't it? Orion zone assumptions and such?
> 
> End of discussion because I'm wasting valuable time here (literally), and besides, you'd still regard yourself as the substantive if you ordered of orion zone yourself.



I think everything started when you came and asked for drug sources on your first message without reading the forum rules... You have to understand that people here with over 2000 messages are pretty bored of people like you (for politeness sake, not like you, people that act like you)... If you want friendly help, you must first make friends bro... 

You also have to understand its not a directly open to strangers forum, specially when it comes to requesting drug sources... But thats what makes RIU and thats why I like it... 

If you really want to be a part of the community, please drop this incident and enjoy the forum..!

Oh and bro, don`t even bother posting back if your time is so "valuable", you don`t even have to reply to this, its a fact.


----------



## mightymiller (May 16, 2011)

tribology said:


> 'Quit insinuating people are something, and maybe they'll start respecting you.'
> No matter how much I long for an ending to this argument, I have to state the overwhelming fact that the same applies to you. After all, thats how this all started wasn't it? Orion zone assumptions and such?
> 
> End of discussion because I'm wasting valuable time here (literally), and besides, you'd still regard yourself as the substantive if you ordered of orion zone yourself.


...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 16, 2011)

tribology said:


> End of discussion because I'm wasting valuable time here (literally), and besides, you'd still regard yourself as the substantive if you ordered of orion zone yourself.


 See, THIS right here is why I can't personally respect. I've known so many people like you it's sickening. You say 'End of discussion' like you have some authority, but even if you did, you're degrading that authority everytime you say this and keep coming back!


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 16, 2011)

tribology said:


> you've actually fucked me sideways on that one but still, ironically, my previous point on the impressionability of yourself, myself and your peers still rests despite my misunderstanding. To be fair, it was fairly irrelevant to resort to correcting my speech, especially considering that you were using it as a way to veer of the central point of our discussion. *Surely, we can both admit our flaws in argumentation and be civil?*


Tenner .... please look at the OP's point .... in bold ...
Crypt is the best .... but he is just .... _Pulling Cryptonics_ on unsuspected strangers .... and that is his staple !!
But there is always a purpose ...
And that is why _*'He is the best' !*_
There is a genius in his madness !!
I think of him in terms of an _*Antibody*_ ... of RIU !!



The _rule of fourth_ should be used here !!


----------



## RJS631 (May 17, 2011)

if anyone has a legit supplier could you pm me


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

RJS631 said:


> if anyone has a legit supplier could you pm me


 NO. Please god, NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For the last time people, NO. Don't act like you're fucking surprised when you hear this, NO NO NO. You know you shouldn't ask, so there's nothing to get offended at. Just STFU and do what everybody else is doin and contribute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

Not even playing devil's advocate here, but how do suggest going about finding a reliable vendor without asking others? And please don't say google it because that is beyond a waste of time. Or do you mean don't ask in the forums because it's against the rules? Is there some kind of way of proving oneself worthy of RC sources?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Father Time said:


> Not even playing devil's advocate here, but how do suggest going about finding a reliable vendor without asking others? And please don't say google it because that is beyond a waste of time. Or do you mean don't ask in the forums because it's against the rules? Is there some kind of way of proving oneself worthy of RC sources?


 Dude... A waste of time?!? Are you serious?!? That's how 90% of people on here found 90% of their RC sources! That's how EVERYBODY found their FIRST source.  How do you prove you're worthy of trust? By doing what people do on a forum, contribute. Don't be a fucking moron.


----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

When's the last time you tried googling for RC sources? 5 years ago? I did today for hours and found nothing useful. 

Oh, and I love MADE UP STATISTICS too. 90% of people that found their first source on google got ripped off and another 5% got scammed. See how easy that is.

I do my best to contribute but don't have hours a day to spend on a drug forum. I suggest you do more contributing in your posts and less cutting down of fellow RIU members (don't call me a fucking moron for asking a legitimate question).


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Father Time said:


> When's the last time you tried googling for RC sources? 5 years ago? I did today for hours and found nothing useful.
> 
> Oh, and I love MADE UP STATISTICS too. 90% of people that found their first source on google got ripped off and another 5% got scammed. See how easy that is.
> 
> I do my best to contribute but don't have hours a day to spend on a drug forum. I suggest you do more contributing in your posts and less cutting down of fellow RIU members (don't call me a fucking moron for asking a legitimate question).


 I didn't call you a moron, but now I am. Moron. When was the last time I Google for sources? A couple hours ago. I am a vet at this game, which means I know that if I want to be at the cutting edge of the game, I have to always look out for good new vendors. You've got alot of sand for a newbie, I'll give you that, but you need respect to get respect. I respect those with respect. While you have none. You shall receive none. Now go on. Pout, throw a tantrum, LEAVE. You don't care about us, and we don't care about you.


----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

Calm down. I've read many of your posts and have nothing but respect for you. You have posted a lot of helpful information. I realize that I don't have as many posts as you but that doesn't mean that I'm a child.

What I'm trying to say is that if you want to help, HELP. Maybe I'm not searching well. Maybe I should use the advanced search function. Either way, I, as many others, came here looking for advice and have only gotten yelled at. Why not share some of your wisdom? That, to me, is what this site is all about.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

This site is about sharing wisdom. Which you haven't done. Seriously people? WTF is wrong with newbies that they just can't get this thru their head!  I was never like this all those years ago.


----------



## Tenner (May 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I didn't call you a moron, but now I am. Moron. When was the last time I Google for sources? A couple hours ago. I am a vet at this game, which means I know that if I want to be at the cutting edge of the game, I have to always look out for good new vendors. You've got alot of sand for a newbie, I'll give you that, but you need respect to get respect. I respect those with respect. While you have none. You shall receive none. Now go on. Pout, throw a tantrum, LEAVE. You don't care about us, and we don't care about you.


Seriously Crytp, you are the antibody of RIU  

When I first signed up to RIU it was for the Toke N Talk section  

Then I discovered the HS and read someones post saying "there are (a number) of us here and its quite friendly" then realised it was a trippers heaven! On the internet! 

Father Time, I think the thing such as "respect" your talking about is gained by giving people advice and sharing experiences, learning a lot of stuff themselves in the progress. If you hadn`t came here with the intent of "getting hold of some shit", and didn`t tag the RIU`ers as nothing more than "the guys who know where to get the shit", thats what you would be doing anyway  

But this play started set in your mind, please do change it as we don`t accept our role


----------



## Tenner (May 17, 2011)

Crypt, your on the same mindset as an ARMY OFFICER! 

"LISTEN SHITLIPS, PAIN IS THE WEAKNESS LEAVING YOUR BODY"  

Propably should say then, whip those newbs into shape!!


----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

Ok, I may be a newbie, but at least I'm not a troll. We can sit here and namecall or do something useful. Seriously, I don't know why you're getting so pissed off. 

From what I've learned, it is best to search for a specific, full chemical name, not just "research chemicals" or "2c-i" as those tend to pull up mostly scams. Also, there is a website that is useful for determining the legitimacy of research chem. websites by entering their URL. Any "newbies" can PM me for more information about it since I cannot list the actual site. 

There, now I've shared my wisdom.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Hahahahaha!!! This 'Father Time' here thinks the newbies can PM him.


----------



## Tenner (May 17, 2011)

Father Time said:


> Ok, I may be a newbie, but at least I'm not a troll. We can sit here and namecall or do something useful. Seriously, I don't know why you're getting so pissed off.
> 
> From what I've learned, it is best to search for a specific, full chemical name, not just "research chemicals" or "2c-i" as those tend to pull up mostly scams. Also, there is a website that is useful for determining the legitimacy of research chem. websites by entering their URL. Any "newbies" can PM me for more information about it since I cannot list the actual site.
> 
> There, now I've shared my wisdom.


A footstep on the right path for sure


----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

Well, according to you, I'm a newbie, and I can PM. 

Tenner, you're completely right about Crypt: he is the RIU antibody. However, you're wrong about me. I had my first source BEFORE joining RIU. I joined to learn and try to help others learn about safe, proper use of RC's (well, and look at high resolution pot pictures). I just don't have time to post very much.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Father Time said:


> Well, according to you, I'm a newbie, and I can PM.
> 
> Tenner, you're completely right about Crypt: he is the RIU antibody. However, you're wrong about me. I had my first source BEFORE joining RIU. I joined to learn and try to help others learn about safe, proper use of RC's (well, and look at high resolution pot pictures). I just don't have time to post very much.


 Did I say you can't PM? No. I think people thought your ignorance was cute and decided to +rep. That's my theory.


----------



## Tenner (May 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Did I say you can't PM? No. I think people thought your ignorance was cute and decided to +rep. That's my theory.


My insticts say hes a nice guy and this was initiation, what does the ANTIBODY think?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Tenner said:


> My insticts say hes a nice guy and this was initiation, what does the ANTIBODY think?


 If I was an antibody, I'd say I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Tenner (May 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> If I was an antibody, I'd say I'm not feeling it.


Yes SIR! 

I`m taking the right flank, keep on with the mortar SIR!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

Ok, so if I found a new site that seems promising, and there are no reviews, etc. for it, how can I go about establishing its validity? Crypt, could I be fortunate enough to run it by your database infinite wisdom (serious question) in a PM?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Father Time said:


> Ok, so if I found a new site that seems promising, and there are no reviews, etc. for it, how can I go about establishing its validity? Crypt, could I be fortunate enough to run it by your database infinite wisdom (serious question) in a PM?


 Not with that attitude. 
_
Amsterdam... I'm New York... don't you never come in here empty handed again, you gotta pay for the pleasure of my company. _


----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

I'm not trying to be sarcastic! If anything, I was trying to be flattering. I can't find any info on it, and if you're serious about being on top of the game then you probably have heard about it. +Rep as gesture of peace.

Edit: Well, I tried to rep but apparently you were the last person I repped. See, secretly you're my idol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

You must have repped me more than a week ago.  I'm really not feeling your sincerity dude.


----------



## mightymiller (May 17, 2011)

by the time i finished this thread i had a good enough working knowledge to find reliable sources on my own. im not bragging im just pointing out that i put in the time to do the research and i can now reap the fruits of my labor  i deff figured out openly asking for a source was going to result in me being flamed lol


----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

Alright, there's only so much I can convey over text. I have a habit of sounding sarcastic when I don't mean to be. But I will probably just go with the other, well reviewed site. I just would have liked to know if this other one is legitimate. Tenner was right, I am a nice guy. Sorry I can't prove it over a nice bowl.


----------



## cocobuds (May 17, 2011)

Im outta weed. Where can I find some?


----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

mightymiller that's a sick profile pic. Check this out: IMG_0341.jpg

Well that didn't work. Can I insert an image that is not stored on a server?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Yah. Check THAT out.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 17, 2011)

pretty awsome


----------



## Father Time (May 17, 2011)

You know the thing about ANTIBODIES is that their improper response to intruders is what causes allergic reactions. No one likes itchiness and inflammation.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

Father Time said:


> You know the thing about ANTIBODIES is that their improper response to intruders is what causes allergic reactions. No one likes itchiness and inflammation.


 What the fuck does antibodies have to do with anything?!?


----------



## J992875 (May 17, 2011)

Father Time said:


> You know the thing about ANTIBODIES is that their improper response to intruders is what causes allergic reactions. No one likes itchiness and inflammation.


I laughed for five minutes after reading this. Thank you!


----------



## mightymiller (May 17, 2011)

J992875 said:


> I laughed for five minutes after reading this. Thank you!





The Cryptkeeper said:


> What the fuck does antibodies have to do with anything?!?


i did the same with this ^^^


----------



## Tenner (May 17, 2011)

Father Time said:


> Alright, there's only so much I can convey over text. I have a habit of sounding sarcastic when I don't mean to be. But I will probably just go with the other, well reviewed site. I just would have liked to know if this other one is legitimate. Tenner was right, I am a nice guy. Sorry I can't prove it over a nice bowl.


Ahh dude my gut tells me your awrite  

I don`t have a RC source apart from people I know that deal it unfortunatelly, I`m just hovering above the topic


----------



## luckysevin (May 24, 2011)

any chance someone could hook me up with a legit 2c-i vendor? I'm going to a music festival soon and would much rather bring my own and know what it is. I found one site that has a 4-6 wait on 2c-i but has 2c-e which I'm not really interested in. guess I should give it a try sometime though. then another one that requires you to sign up which kind of sketched me out.. is that normal?


----------



## skydog55 (Jun 11, 2011)

wow...i think ive spent the last 2 hours reading this 98 page thread (really high....pot butter gooood) . i just joined RIU, so i wont ask any questions. i actually just learned about these rc's today and ive been checking them out.....more of a mother nature user. ill keep plugging along on my google quest of finding some of these glorious chemicals. ive enjoyed the thread and i think the biggest thing i learned is......dont be a dick to the people that have put in the time finding their sources. i sure as hell dont share my non-internet sources with total strangers so why would the vets here just hand that info out? wish me luck! peace


----------



## NP88 (Jun 11, 2011)

You know, the HS section is not JUST for research chemicals... There are plenty of legal herbs. perhaps contributing some knowledge about other "legal highs" would show this place that you newbies are here for other reasons. Then, maybe, some members would be willing to help you out.






*I do not have any source for 2ce/2ci


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 11, 2011)

NP88 said:


> You know, the HS section is not JUST for research chemicals... There are plenty of legal herbs. perhaps contributing some knowledge about other "legal highs" would show this place that you newbies are here for other reasons. Then, maybe, some members would be willing to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well put my friend.


----------



## skydog55 (Jun 13, 2011)

im confused NP88....are you referring to me? i wasnt asking for any help. just felt like dropping a line about the thread.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 13, 2011)

My post was directed towards any new members who entered this thread hoping to find the name of a vendor. It was not directed at anyone in particular. 

I'm simply suggesting that new members contribute before asking for sources. 


Now I will admit, I asked for sources first, and was refered to Google... I then posted my experiences with the chemicals I bought. Jwh was not illegal at that time!


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 14, 2011)

skydog55 said:


> wow...i think ive spent the last 2 hours reading this 98 page thread (really high....pot butter gooood) . i just joined RIU, so i wont ask any questions. i actually just learned about these rc's today and ive been checking them out.....more of a mother nature user. ill keep plugging along on my google quest of finding some of these glorious chemicals. ive enjoyed the thread and i think the biggest thing i learned is......dont be a dick to the people that have put in the time finding their sources. i sure as hell dont share my non-internet sources with total strangers so why would the vets here just hand that info out? wish me luck! peace


Either you are genuine, or that was the most nonchalant way of asking for a source. Lol.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

maribel99 said:


> The latest legal trip that I tried was a free sample called 'Mad Hatter' and was from *link removed*
> This capsule kicked ass. It was just like mescaline and is legal!


 I doubt that.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I doubt that.


I had a look and have NO idea why your doubting him Darth :O



Lulzer


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

right. how dare you question the legitality of this. legal mescaline- i just bought sum from Kroger last night. they have it in the pharmacy next to the Midol and the Tylonel PMs. hahaha. not even mescaline could stop the wrath of that bitch, aunt flo.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

I just doubt its anything like mescaline... besides it doesn't seem to say what it is, i dont like playing guess the chemicals with my life as the potential cost.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

tru that. i was just fucking around darth. whats on the aganda for today?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

The search for true mescaline? lol No plans, my lady at work already, yours?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

gone by 12, i hope. id say a meeting of the minds is in order then, eh?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

hit me up.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

right on. i wanna come by and burn some of that The Orb feat. David Gilmour. i was jamming sum yesterday and it was awesomeness.


----------



## Tycoon191 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ive been searching up and **down the net...For hour**s**.** Could anyone please send me a link where I could purchase one of the members of the 2c family.* thanks. it'll be greatly appreciated. 

also, I found one site, but all there prices are like 29,00.I know that its in euros but are they really charging that much for the smallest amount>>?


----------



## Tycoon191 (Jul 6, 2011)

* Ive been searching up and down the net...For hours




. Could anyone please send me a link where I could purchase one of the members of the 2c family. thanks. it'll be greatly appreciated. 

also, I found one site, but all there prices are like 29,00.I know that its in euros but are they really charging that much for the smallest amount>>? *​


----------



## brooklyn718 (Jul 6, 2011)

So I'm not sure where this was left off if someone has information on where to purchase 2C-I please PM me


----------



## mscswim (Aug 13, 2011)

asking his question could someone pm or email a solid site the one i always used has gone down :,(


----------



## alybre (Aug 28, 2011)

can i get the url to get 2-ce?
and is it safe to have it in the us?
would they track you?
someone answer please


----------



## DarthD3vl (Aug 28, 2011)

Google. 
somewhat.
who is they? probably.
Hello!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 4, 2011)

The mother load. O.O


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 4, 2011)

Only 12 deleted posts of 1000. O.O Well. Let's get to work boys!!!!!


----------



## Daath (Sep 4, 2011)

Aww, come on! This one's like the biggest running joke in HS history. LoL


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 4, 2011)

It is.  My initial reaction was to delete the whole thing. But I later decided that a detailed reread while deleting inappropriate posts would be better.


----------



## Daath (Sep 4, 2011)

Already found a link.


----------



## shepj (Sep 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> It is.  My initial reaction was to delete the whole thing.


I thought about it myself.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 4, 2011)

shepj said:


> I thought about it myself.


 All it is is a beacon for all LEO, scammers, and immature bitches to flock to. But I know countless responsible and friendly members who have grown out of this thread. So I've just decided to prune it and keep it on my watchlist.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## hyperducer (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it me or should most of these douchebags stick with some K2? It seems they don't have the capacity to read so they probably shouldn't toy with mind expansion too much. But igotta say, crypty you are fuckin hysterical, I'm so glad I READ this thread. ILL BE BACK


----------



## adrianstclaire (Oct 15, 2011)

Well. I've read through this thread completely, and can't find a fucking single thing that helps. Can someone email me the truth here, what sites arent scams?


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Oct 15, 2011)

adrianstclaire said:


> Well. I've read through this thread completely, and can't find a fucking single thing that helps. Can someone email me the truth here, what sites arent scams?


Stop asking for sources on public forums. There I helped.


----------



## adrianstclaire (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I wasn't asking for sources, technically. I know a way you could help more...


----------



## cannabisbin (Oct 15, 2011)

Could someone pm me a site?


----------



## Daath (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## adrianstclaire (Oct 16, 2011)

Still, some guidance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## adrianstclaire (Oct 16, 2011)

Hahah I like that

Google helped me, thanks tho!


----------



## nottheusual (Oct 30, 2011)

Read through most of this thread before I found it was kinda useless finding a source listed here.
Spent all weekend researching for a source and still nothing. (aside from SR, though that seems overpriced and bitcoins confuse me)
can someone help me out and point me in the right direction?

as an aside I tried and PM'd some of the more active, more knowing people on the thread but for some reason it won't go through.
i'm not saying i'm desperate, but after all this time it's beginning to look that way 

thanks!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

I love when someone who hasn't made a post Friend Requests me. 

Don't ask for sources, don't ask for help finding sources, don't discuss sources, PERIOD, on open forum. Ever. Now if you're a new member, don't do any of that period. Even thru PMs. 

You have given nothing to the community. If your first post is already selfishly leeching off of the community, then you are obviously not someone that is to be trusted.

So once again,


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

And boom.  He's offline.


----------



## Li'l Debbie (Nov 8, 2011)

Are u people eff-ing kidding me? Are your lives so barren 'n depressing that you need pot 'n LSD 'n Ketamine to get through? My God, that is just pathetic! I'll pray for you, and all like you. Find something PRODUCTIVE to do, and you will feel even better about your life and yourself than you do by taking dope. Stop abusing your bodies!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 8, 2011)

Ignorance in action.  You're the one trolling on an internet forum and you somehow manage to contrive that in your mind as something productive.


----------



## Li'l Debbie (Nov 8, 2011)

Crypt keeper, you are morbid, disgusting and very off-putting. Who are you to tell new members to NOT do this NOT ask that...etcetera? Oh you must be the biggest baddest drug addict of them all. Oooo I'm scared!


----------



## Li'l Debbie (Nov 8, 2011)

Your actions are far more ignorant than mine are. I joined the site just like you have done. I must say that I was taken aback by the rude welcome I got in the form of your bossy post. I deserve an apology. So does anyone else who reads it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 8, 2011)

Li'l Debbie said:


> Crypt keeper, you are morbid, disgusting and very off-putting. Who are you to tell new members to NOT do this NOT ask that...etcetera? Oh you must be the biggest baddest drug addict of them all. Oooo I'm scared!


Look who's talking?



> Are u people eff-ing kidding me? Are your lives so barren 'n depressing that you need pot 'n LSD 'n Ketamine to get through? My God, that is just pathetic! I'll pray for you, and all like you. Find something PRODUCTIVE to do, and you will feel even better about your life and yourself than you do by taking dope. Stop abusing your bodies!


You're telling people what to do and what not to do. Based on your moral fundamentalism. While all of us are keeping people out of harms way. Sick burn bro.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 8, 2011)

Li'l Debbie said:


> Your actions are far more ignorant than mine are. I joined the site just like you have done. I must say that I was taken aback by the rude welcome I got in the form of your bossy post. I deserve an apology. So does anyone else who reads it.


Here's your apology,


----------



## Li'l Debbie (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, Cryptkeeper..have you slithered off to lick your wounds?


----------



## Li'l Debbie (Nov 8, 2011)

Your apology doesn't make any sense to me, prob because my brain isn't marinated I chemicals.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha Game, Set, Match. Thank you for admitting defeat.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 8, 2011)

Li'l Debbie said:


> Are u people eff-ing kidding me? Are your lives so barren 'n depressing that you need pot 'n LSD 'n Ketamine to get through? My God, that is just pathetic! I'll pray for you, and all like you. Find something PRODUCTIVE to do, and you will feel even better about your life and yourself than you do by taking dope. Stop abusing your bodies!


I'm curious as to why someone with such a narrow mind and anti-drug attitude joined a forum that based around the cultivation of cannabis? If you don't agree with our lifestyles or usage habits, butt the hell out. That's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Nov 8, 2011)

stickyicky77 said:


> They are legit. I got some 2CI from the a few years ago. Not to cool to post that link though. There are very few sites left that will ship RC's to the US that haven't gotten busted and they are it.


 Everything is already tracked, logged and recorded, you are naive to perceive any differently.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 8, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> Everything is already tracked, logged and recorded, you are naive to perceive any differently.


Did you just quote and respond to a nearly 4 year old post??


----------



## Michael Sparks (Nov 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Did you just quote and respond to a nearly 4 year old post??


Apparently I did... whats it to you Crypt ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 8, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> Apparently I did... whats it to you Crypt ?


What's it to me? Eh. 5 cents at most. If it's even 2 pennies...


----------



## Michael Sparks (Nov 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> What's it to me? Eh. 5 cents at most. If it's even 2 pennies...


 I will take that change from you and use it to buy a firecracker.


----------



## Daath (Nov 9, 2011)

This thread just keeps getting better. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## 5kunk (Jan 8, 2012)

Li'l Debbie said:


> Are u people eff-ing kidding me? Are your lives so barren 'n depressing that you need pot 'n LSD 'n Ketamine to get through? My God, that is just pathetic! I'll pray for you, and all like you. Find something PRODUCTIVE to do, and you will feel even better about your life and yourself than you do by taking dope. Stop abusing your bodies!


Is your life so barren and depressing that you need to belittle other peoples personal preferences?


En plus... Your ignorance is just pathetic.

If you took the time to be productive and do a little research on your own instead of believing everything your told, you would know that LSD is non addictive, non toxic, and has no known adverse physical after effects other than fatigue and a lingering sensation of an expanded consciousness since its discovery in 1938. Throughout the years of intensive scientific study in everything from treatment of alcoholism, psychotherapy in terminal stage cancer and patients of other deadly diseases, and neuroscience. In fact the brilliant research chemist who stumbled upon this great compound- Dr. Albert Hoffman- Died at the age of 102 and ingested LSD quite a bit and is still known as one of the "Top 100 geniuses in the world". Psychedelics are exceptionally valuable tools for understanding the human mind and how it works. 

En fait... its quite hilarious that you consider these substances abusive on the body when 11-hydroxy-delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol has shown in multiple studies to help cure cancer and significantly reduce and stop malignant cell growth. 


Moral of the story... it would behoove you to not to spout off with blind negative criticism about subjects in which you know feck-all about.




Ps- for your information my productivity index is at an elevated state currently. I work in security for the French government while perusing my Masters in Ethnobotany to compliment my B.S. in Sustainable management. 






The most compelling insight of that day was that this awesome recall had been brought about by a fraction of a gram of a white solid, but that in no way whatsoever could it be argued that these memories had been contained within the white solid. Everything I had recognized came from the depths of my memory and my psyche. I understood that our entire universe is contained in the mind and the spirit. We may choose not to find access to it, we may even deny its existence, but it is indeed there inside us, and there are chemicals that can catalyze its availability. 
&#8213;Alexander Shulgin ,_PIHKAL: A Chemical Love Story_​


----------



## 5kunk (Jan 8, 2012)

back to the original topic of discussion...

2C-I is great. It is the compound that introduced me to the research chemical community & thrust me into the deep psychoanalytical microcosm of metaphysics. I have not done any experiments with 2C-E. Be careful and precise with 2C-E as the dosage curve is quite steep and is more intense than 2C-I. I personally prefer 2C-C & 2C-D as well as aMT-not a phenylthylamine but a fantastic compound none the less. There is plenty of places to get it you just have to search. Be smart, be safe. ciao



&#8220;Use them with care, and use them with respect as to the transformations they can achieve, and you have an extraordinary research tool. Go banging about with a psychedelic drug for a Saturday night turn-on, and you can get into a really bad place, psychologically. Know what you're using, decide just why you're using it, and you can have a rich experience.&#8221; 
&#8213; Alexander Shulgin, _Pihkal: A Chemical Love Story_​


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 8, 2012)

Li'l Debbie said:


> Are u people eff-ing kidding me? Are your lives so barren 'n depressing that you need pot 'n LSD 'n Ketamine to get through? My God, that is just pathetic! I'll pray for you, and all like you. Find something PRODUCTIVE to do, and you will feel even better about your life and yourself than you do by taking dope. Stop abusing your bodies!




I think you would benefit most of all from LSD!!! the suppression of that ego of yours might very well open doors of perception you may have never known otherwise! There is more to this life than belittling others and there respective personal choices...There is more to life than your singular interpretation of reality(or lack of one for that matter)! I had a rough life and up bringing, psilocybin and lsd served as indispensable therapeutic tools...20 years of psychotherapy in 6 hours. This has been cited in numerous studies, including our own government.( I can provide sources if needed) Perhaps, you need to understand the pharmacology of said substances before making such statements. Which clearly you don't understand!


Im a forth year electrical engineering student at a state university. I have spent the past five years of my life dedicated to science and learning. I know what im talking about here. In fact, my school has a program of ongoing researching into psilocybin and its medicinal uses! This has been quite fruitful, especially for terminally ill individuals faced with death! It simply can aid one in dealing with very complex problems. Ego Is a survival mechanism in humans, but can really be an impediment sometimes. Psychedelic tryptamines can help one move past these obstacles... Furthermore, These substances are not biologically damaging to the human body! In fact, Lsd is very similar to serotonin. Which is in your brain right now anyway. It simply changes the chemical action between neurons. And Marijuana works on the gabba receptors. Similar to what melatonin sleep vitamins do. Its actually healthy and helps the body maintain its circadian rhythm. Now, inhaling hot smoke is a different discussion altogether. But, Cannabinoinds themselves are harmless. And research has shown they may even hold cancer suppressing properties.


Im certainly not advocating irresponsible use and abuse of said substances. However, the mind expanding properties are undeniable! Proven over the years. You would be surprised! I suggest you ditch your biased positions on this and face facts! The drug war propaganda is just that, PROPAGANDA! Who knows you may grow as a person if you listen to reason! I know I did...




Just Chill and live life, bring positivity to every moment, everyday, Till' infinity! 
I hope I helped you im some positive way! 
[video=youtube;1mt3vZHDiM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 8, 2012)

This blossomed into one monster of a thread! I guess everyone has an inner lab rat in them.


----------



## rileylisa (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey guys, Id really appreciate it if someone could pm me a legit website to buy tci


----------



## tony368 (Dec 10, 2015)

we sell 2c-i,and others.pls contact:
[email protected]


----------



## PyschEntrepreneur (May 11, 2021)

Can someone please pm a link to buy 2c-I or 2c-c shipped to America. My email is [email protected] thank you.


----------



## PyschEntrepreneur (May 11, 2021)

Megadethklok said:


> So yeah I'm another one of those new people here who got here by google'ing legit sites to get 2C-I from. Basically to tell you my situation I already have gotten it from someone and still can, but its a huge drama story. This kid beats it down really bad and I don't trust what hes going to try and put in it to make them look fat. He refuses to tell us where he gets it or how much he exactly puts in each hit. The only reason we still are friendly to this kid is because he has this hookup and we are paying WAY more than its worth. If someone helps my out here I will GLADLY hook them up with a donation for helping and will post here (keeping private info to myself) about how it went. So glad I came here first because I was literally a click away from ordering from Orion Zone.


Could you please pm me where you got it from?


----------

